# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Tahiraj: Rrefime mbi luften ne Kosove

## Kuksjan_forever

KURRË NUK DO TË MUND TË THUHEN TË GJITHA GJËRAT PËR LUFTËN 
Intervistë me Saim Tahiraj 


Në përvjetorin e pestë të luftës së Jasharëve në Prekaz, të 5, 6, dhe 7 marsit 1998, shtypi i shkruar i Kosovës ka botuar artikuj të ndryshem lidhur me përgaditjet e luftës, ushtrimeve të grupeve të para në Shqipëri në vitin 1991 deri në fillimin e luftës së hapur dhe zhvillimin e saj në Kosovë. Prej mbarimit të luftës është folur dhe janë realizuar shumë intervista me komandantë dhe ushtarë apo verimtarë që e kanë ndihmuar çlirimin e Kosovës. Janë botuar edhe shumë libra, shumë të tjera janë në botim e sipër. Megjithatë, ekziston përshtypja se shtypi kosovar e ka trajtuar luftën sipas shijës së krahut politik që i kanë takuar gazetarët. Veç shijes së gazetarëve dhe bindjeve politike të tyre, shumë gjëra kanë mbetur pa u thëne nga shkaku se shumë ushtarë të UÇK-së gjindeshin ende nëpër burgjet serbe. Pasi në burgjet serbe, sipas të gjitha gjasëve, nuk ka më pjestarë të UÇK-së, intervista dhe fejtone, me rrëfime për luftën, prap kanë vërshuar shtypin e Kosovës. Interesim i veçantë është shfaqur për rrëfimet e anëtarëve të familjes së Adem Jasharit. Në rrëfimin e Rifat Jasharit flitet edhe për disa pjestarë të grupit të Salih Çekajt, sidomos për familjen e vëllezërve Tahiraj nga Belegu si dhe të Osman Ferizit nga Kodralia. Për këto familje ka folur për së gjalli edhe Hamzë Jashari, i cili në intervisten e Shpresë Mulliqit, të botuar post-mortum në kombëtaren "Bota sot" më 16, 17 dhe 18 prill 1998, ka deklaruar: "Familja Jashari e njeh mirë familjen Tahiraj nga Belegu si dhe familjen Ferizi nga Kodralia etj" Në një intervistë të gjatë, në muajin shtator të vitit 2002, në gazetën “Zëri”, Rifat Jashari ka deklaruar fare ngjajshëm sikur vëllai i tij Hamza. Për komëtaren "Bota sot", e lutëm njërin nga vëllezërit Tahiraj, Saim Tahirajn, pasi që ky ishte edhe më aktivi në grupin e Sali Çekajt, të flas më imtësisht rreth veprimtarisë së këtij grupi si dhe zhvillimeve të luftës në përgjithësi. Gjatë bisedës të pranishëm kanë qenë edhe vëllezërit Ismet dhe Sami Tahiraj. 



KURRË NUK DO TË MUND THUHEN TË GJITHA GJËRAT PËR LUFTËN 



Bota sot: Sikur shumë ushtarë dhe komandantë edhe Ju keni folur disa herë për gazetën "Bota sot" për luftën. Për shkaqe që tashmë dihen, asnjëherë as Ju nuk keni mundur t'i thoni të gjitha gjërat që keni dashur. Çka ka mbetur ende pa u thënë? Ku dhe kur kanë filluar kontaktet e juaja me Adem Jasharin dhe Grupin e luftëtarëve të Drenicës dhe të Llapit? Cilat ishin lidhjet e Grupit të Salih Çekajt me këto grupe? 



Saim Tahiraj: Dua të jem i qartë. Ne nuk kemi punuar kokë më veti. Para se të fillojmë me përgaditjet ushtarake në Shqipëri, në mes të institucioneve të shtetit Shqiptar dhe atyre të Kosovës, sa di unë, është arritur një marrëveshje. Protogonistët e kësaj marrëveshje janë gjallë, si në Kosovë edhe në Shqipëri. Ata më në fund duhet të flasin e ta thonë të vërtetën. Këtë ia kanë borxh historisë dhe gjithë shqiptarëve, por në veçanti ua kanë borxh Salih Çekajt, Adem Jasharit dhe Zahir Pajazitit. Për mua këta tre janë tri shtyllat kryesore të luftës së armatosur për çlirimin e Kosovës. Ata e përgaditën luftën, i realizuan aksionet e para kundër soldateskës serbe dhe vazhduan me luftën e hapur derisa ranë heroikisht në fushën e nderit. Ndërsa për kontaketet me Adem Jasharin dhe kontaktet me grupe tjera luftëtarësh do të flas në kuadër të kontakteve që kemi pasur me rastin e pregaditjes së Grupit të Dytë në Shqipëri, e sidomos pas hyrjes së këtij grupi në Kosovë. 



Bota sot: Atëherë na thuani diçka më imtësisht, për pregaditjet ushtarake dhe futjen e këtyre grupeve në Kosovë. 

Saim Tahiraj: Pas daljes së Salih Çekajt në Gjermani, veprimtaria e tij zhvillohet në dy drejtime: në atë politik, duke u kyçer në LDK me qendër në Shtutgard, sepse në sa ishte në Kosovë ishte anëtar i kësaj partie. Drjetimi tjetër ishte fillimi i veprimtarisë ushtarake, e që në atë kohë ka vepruar në kuadër të Qeverisë së Kosovës e cila punonte në egzil. Ai pra kishte marrë instruksionet nga njerëzit e qeverisë për të filluar pregaditjet e para ushtarake, bashkë me shumë shokë dhe njerëz të besueshëm të çështjes kombëtare. Pas shumë analizave dhe konsultimeve, Salihu ka shkuar në Shqipëri dhe atje bashkohet me rreth 60 djem të zgjedhur nga të gjitha viset shqiptare jashtë Shqipërisë Londineze. Me këta djem ka bërë pregaditje ushtarake në Surrel të Tiranës, në malin Dajt. Ky ka qenë Grupi i parë i ushtarëve të Republikës së Kosovës. 



Bota sot: Do të ishte me interes të thuani diçka për këtë grup. Në opinion dihet shumë pak. A janë futur në Kosovë ushtarët e këti grupi të armatosur dhe me uniforma ushatarke? 



Saim Tahiraj: Jo, ata nuk kanë qenë të armatosur as të uniformuar. Pas ushtrimeve ushtarake një muajshe, qëllimi i tyre ka qenë futja në Kosovë nëpër rrugë dhe mënyra të ndyshme. Përjashtim bëjnë Salih Çekaj dhe Zymer Lulaj. Këta dy kanë udhëtuar nga Shqipëria në drejtim të Kosovës dhe kanë qenë të armatosur. Mendoj që për këtë duhet të flas më gjerësisht Zymer Lulaj. Ai është deshmitar i gjallë. Por e di që ata në Deçan i kanë vënë bazat e para për ushtarët e ardhshëm të Republikës së Kosovës. 



Bota sot: Në këtë grup veç Salih Çekajt dhe Zymer Lulajt a dini edhe ndonjë emër tjetër të rëndësishëm që duhet përmendur? 



Saim Tahiraj: Po, në këtë grup ka qenë edhe Zahir Pajaziti, i cili, gjithashtu bëri shumë për formimin e bërthamave të para të luftëtarëve të lirisë të Llapit por edhe më gjerë. 



Bota sot: Për vrasjen e tij para luftës, e në veçanti pas saj ka pasur polemika nga individë të ndryshëm. Çfarë mendoni ju? 



Saim Tahiraj: Fatkeqësisht, ai u vra heret nga forcat serbe. Rreth vrasjes së tij është folur e përfolur shumë, janë dhënë vlerësime dhe spekulime, por unë nuk dua të ngatërrohem me gjëra që nuk i di. 



Bota sot: Atëherë, si qëndron puna me Grupin e Dytë të ushtarëve të Republikës së Kosovës? 



Saim Tahiraj: Unë kam pasur privilegjin që grupit të dytë t'ia bashkangjes një grup djemsh nga komuna e Deçanit. Edhe ky grup ka ushtruar në Surel të Dajtit, në të njëjtën bazë stërvitore ushtarake. 

Pasi unë bashkë me shumë djem tjerë tashmë i kishim filluar aktivitetet tona ende pa filluar ushtrimet në Shqipëri, posa u paraqit nevoja udhëtova nga Zvicëra në Kosovë. Në Deçan kontaktova me Xhemail Berishën, një veprimtar mjaft i denjë për kohë të vështira dhe kushtet në të cilat vepronim atëherë. Me Xhemailin u dakorduam rreth organizimit dhe ai, pa vonuar, filloi përgaditjen e njerëzve dhe të terrenit se kush mund të ishte në grupin e dytë nga komuna e Deçanit, ndërsa unë u ktheva në Zvicër. Posa e morëm sinjalin e duhur nga njerëzit përgjegjës, nga Kosova në Zvicër erdhën bashkë me Xhemail Berishën, Osman Ferizi, Shkelzen Gjoni dhe Hasan Ferizi. Vëllai im, Sami Tahiraj, ndodhej në Zvicër. Meqenëse, ky tashmë ishte i kyçur në këtë organizim, iu bashkua këtij grupi në Zvicër dhe udhëtuan të gjithë së bashku në Shqipëri. Ushtrimet kanë zgjatur 30 ditë dhe ato i kanë udhëhequr oficerë të specializuar të ushtrisë shqiptare. 

Pas ushtrimeve në Shqipëri, qëllimi kryesor ishte që me një pjesë të armatimit të depërtojnë ilegalisht në Kosovë. Pra ky mision delikat, i kalimit ilegal të kufirit Shqipëri-Kosovë, me 33 ushtarë të armatosur, iu besua Salih Çekajt, tash hero kombëtar. 



Bota sot: Cilat kanë qenë arsyet që determinuan që Salih Çekaj t'i printe këtij grupi për tu futur në Kosovë? Kush ia besoi këtë rol dhe a ishte ky komandanti i parë i grupeve të armatosura të luftëtarëve të lirisë? 

Saim Tahiraj: Arsyet që Salih Çekaj duhej t'i printe këtij grupi ishin të shumta dhe të ndryshme. Por, arsyet kryesore ishtin se ai kishte njohuri ushtarake pasi ishte oficer rezervë dhe për këtë fushë posedonte njohuri profesionale, pastaj ishte person që njifte më së miri terrenin kah duhej të hyhej nga Shqipëria në Kosovë. Sali Çekaj ishte njeri i qetë, serioz, i besës dhe një intelektual që dinte shumë mirë çfarë duhej bërë për Kosovën. Udhëheqës e kanë zgjedhur ushtarët që përgaditeshin të futen në Kosovë. 

Kështu pra, pas 30 ditë ushtrimesh prej 55 ushtarëve sa ishin në grupin e dytë, vetëm 34 veta u nisën drejt Kosovës me 75 kallashnikovë, me një pjesë municioni e me bomba dore. Me këtë rast dëshiroj ta ceku, por nëse është nevoja edhe ta përserisë, se kjo është thyerja e parë e kufirit dhe jo siç po pretendohet, se thyerja e kufirit u bë vetëm në vitin 1999. Jo, thyerja e kufirit, për trima, është bërë në vitin 1991. Atëherë ishte tepër vështirë dhe gadi e paimagjinuar një ndërmarrje e këtillë. Ka njerëz që kanë kaluar kufirin Shqipëri-Kosovë; dy, tre a më shumë veta, por me qëllime luftarake, të armatosur dhe të organizuar në baza institucionale, kjo është hera e parë deri në fillimin e luftës së hapët. Të tjerët le të thonë si të duan e çka te duan. Grupe bashibuzukësh mund të ketë pasur edhe para vitit ’91 dhe pas vitit ’91, por ky ishte një rrugëtim me detyrë, i mbështetur nga institucinet e atëherëshme të Republikës së Kosovës. Pastaj në këtë rrugëtim ka qenë edhe legjenda e mëvonshme e luftës së vitit '98, Adem Jashari. Kjo thyerje kufiri nuk u ndal më as për Salih Çekajn, as për Adem Jasharin, as për Zahir Pajazitin. Qëllimi i futjes së armatimit në Kosovë ishte armatosja e bërthamave të para të njësiteve ushtarake për çlirimin e Kosovës, të cilat quheshin njësitet e para vetëmbrojtëse. 



Bota sot: Pas mbarimit të ushtrimeve në Shqipëri, pra grupi prej 33 vetave, nën komanden e Sali Çekajt niset për Kosovë. Si rrodhën punët në vazhdim? 



Bota sot: Unë me detyrë udhëtova nga Zvicra me aeroplan për Kosovë. Atje bashkë me Xhemail Berishën e kemi pasur për detyrë ta presim grupin prej 34 vetave që do të vinin të armatosur nga Shqipëria. Veç kësaj, ishim të caktuar të vëzhgonim forcat serbe, qofshin ato të policisë apo të ushtrisë. Përmes kanaleve tona e lajmëruam Salihun të mos nisej në kohën që ishte e cakuar, meqë kishte lëvizje shumë të mëdha të ushtrisë dhe policisë serbe, sidomos rreth kufirit në zonën e Rekës së Keqe e deri te Juniku dhe Pobërgja. Kështu, Salihu e shtyn udhëtimin për pak kohë. Përveç që e shtyn udhëtimin, e ndërron edhe drejtimin. Merrë një udhë tjetër, e jo atë që ishte planifikuar. Në vend se të arrinin për 3 orë e gjysmë, udhëtimi u kishte zgjatur nëntë orë. Megjithatë, të prirë nga Salih Çekaj, arritën rreth orës 5 të mengjesit dhe u vendosen në fshatin Voksh; në shtëpinë e Salih Panxhajt dhe Avdyl Panxhajt. Pushuan pak. E lanë armatimin dhe u ndanë në tri grupe. Një grup erdhi te unë në Beleg, pasi vëllau im, Samiu, kishte ushtruar dhe udhëtuar me ta. Të tjerët u vendosën në Kodrali në shtëpitë e Osman Ferizit, Hasan Ferizit dhe Shkelzen Gjonit. Adem Jashari ka qenë me grupin që u vendos në Kodrali, të cilin grup e ka bartur me qerre kuajsh Bajram Selim Tolaj nga Pobërgja. Pra, po theksoj dhe le të dihet për jetë të jetëve, se në mesin e 33 ushtarëve, nën udhëheqjen e Salih Çekajt, ndodhej edhe Adem Jashari, Ilaz Kodra, Fadil Kodra etj... Por, edhe le të dihet për jetë e mot se Salih Çekaj ishte komandanti i parë i formacioneve të para ushtarake që filluan përgaditjet për çlirimin e Kosovës me luftë qysh në vitin ’91. Në atë kohë ngjarjet janë zhvilluar kështu. Për hir të vërtetës dhe përgjegjësisë historike, versionet tjera, nga kushdoqoftë, do t’i demantoj sa herë që të më jepet rasti. E vërteta është një dhe nuk ndryshohet sipas politikës ditore. Ajo nuk mund të ndyshohet, të mohohet, as të thjeshtësohet për hatër të askujt. Fundja, ne kemi edhe listen e 34 ushtarëve që kanë hyrë në Kosovë, me emër e mbiemër të secilit prej tyre. Kemi edhe numrin e secilës armë, si dhe sasinë e municionit. Pastaj e dimë edhe kush i ka mbushur karikatorët dhe ku janë përgaditur! Kush ua ka përgaditur edhe bukën për drekë këtyre trimave etj,... Ja edhe lista, të cilën e ka edhe Niman Muçaj, autori i filmit dokumentar dhe librit "Sali Çekaj gurthemel i pavarësisë së Kosovës". 

Veç kësja ne kemi edhe fotografinë e ushtarëve të Grupit të Dytë, ndërsa forografinë e Grupit të Parë ku figuron edhe Zahir Pajaziti na e ka dhënë Lutfi Haziri, tash kryetar i komunës së Gjilanit. 

Emri dhe mbiemri Komuna PU.A. Nr. Karikatorë Fishekë 
1. Hasan Ferizi Deçan 20102614 4 120 
2. Shkelzen Gjoni Deçan 20097018 4 120 
3. Sami Tahiraj Deçan 17029553 4 120/5 
4. Osman Ferizi Deçan 4176733 4 120/20 
5. Muharrem Bobi Przeren 7350 4 120/150 
6. Hilmi Peci Mitrovicë 12133987 4 120 
7. Ramadan Begu Mitrovicë 11113957 4 120 
8. Nazmi Bajrami Mitrovicë 4176505 4 120/6 
9. Ejup Murseli Mitrovicë 20115049 4 120/24 
10. Shahin Bejtullahu Mitrovicë 20112290 4 120/180 
11. Lutfi Jonuzi Mitrovicë 20060919 4 120 
12. Fadil Kadria Skenderaj 11112153 4 120 
13. Iljaz Kadria Skenderaj 111174110 4 120 
14. Adem Jashari Skenderaj 20109662 4 120 
15. Murat Jashari Skenderaj 20084113 4 120/7 
16. Avni Rama Skenderaj 20061583 4 120/28 
17. Sahit Jashari Skenderaj 20103940 4 120/38 
18. Shaqir Salihi Skenderaj 11125407 4 120 
19. Xhemajl Kelmendi F.Kosovë 20096701 4 120 
20. Naim Gubetini Prishtinë 20098575 4 120 
21. Shemsi Zeqiri Prishtinë 20102917 4 120/6 
22. Xhavit Gubetini Prishtinë 20113567 4 120 
23. Faton Gajtani Prishtinë 20108076 4 120/8 
24. Isuf Ismajli Prishtinë 20065291 4 120/32 
25. Driton Restelica Podujevë 11101858 4 120/240 
26. Ekrem Sheholli Podujevë 1112249 4 120/2 
27. Qenan Azizi Tetovë 20106021 4 120 
28. Feriz Xhemaili Tetovë 20060106 4 120 
29. Nuri Bexheti Tetovë 20027760 4 120 
30. Bujar Zeneli Kumanovë 20063866 4 120 
31. Orhan Ibrahimi Kumanovë 20050812 4 120 
32. Jakup Limani Shkup 411651 4 120 
33. Halil Palloshi Shkup 12123606 4 120 
LISTA E 33 USHTARËVE QË HYNË NË KOSOVË NË DHJETOR TË VITIT '91: 
Gjithsejt 33 132 3960 



Me datën 08. 12. 1991 



Ushtari i 34 ishte komandanti Salih Çekaj 



Bota sot: Ku ishit Ju ditën kur ata u futën në Kosovë, si u pritën nëpër familje dhe si kanë rrjedhur më vonë ngjarjet e asaj dite? 



Saim Tahiraj: Unë atë ditë kam shkuar në Gjakovë për t"u dëgjuar në telefon me Imer Berishen dhe Ismet Avdullahun, të cilët si pjestarë të organizimit duhet të flasin për detyrat dhe përgjegjësit që i kanë pasur në atë kohë. Ata sot mund të kenë ndërruar kampin, por për hir të gjakut të atyre që sakrifikuan jetën duhet të flasin. Pra, atë ditë këta ushtarë kanë drekuar në Beleg dhe Kodrali. Pastaj janë shpërndar, nëpër shtëpitë e veta. Para se të shpërndahen, u dakorduam që pas dy javësh të vinin për ta marrë armatimin. Nga entuziazmi që kishin, nuk respektuan marrëveshjen por filluan të vijnë pas dy-tre ditësh. 

Ndërkohë, Salih Çekaj erdhi bashkë me Demë Tolajn te ne, në Beleg, dhe më tha që grupi i tretë që e kishte përgaditur Xhemail Berisha, Ismet Mehmetaj, Sokol Gjocaj dhe IsmetT Tahiraj mos të udhëtonin për në Shqipëri sepse kushtet ishin të vështira dhe duhej të pritnin një moment më të volitshëm. Mbeti që Salihi të na sinjalizonte. Veç kësaj, Salihi me Samiun (Tahirajn) biseduan rreth shpërndarjes së armatimit. Ai na tha, shkoni e merren armatimin në Bërliq, i cili armatim, nga Vokshi ishte bartur në Pobergjë, në shtëpinë e Fadil Tolajt, e pas disa ditësh nga Pobërgja bartet nga Agron Tolaj dhe Halit Tolaj me vëllezër në Broliq në shtëpinë e Salih Çekajt. Prej Broliqi nga Musa Çekaj dhe Smail Çekaj, 34 kallashnikovë i morëm unë me Xhemail Berishen dhe Sami Tahirajn dhe filluam t’i shpërndajmë së bashku me Grupin e Deçanit ku bënin pjesë edhe Osman Ferizi, Shkelzen Gjoni e Hasan Ferizi. Dua ta theksoj se më vonë punët për shperndarjen e këtij armatimi kanë mbetur në duar të Ismet e Bajram Tahiraj, si dhe të Avdyl Molliqt. 



Adem Jashari erdhi i pari për të marrë armatimin 



Bota sot: Kush ishin të parët që erdhën për të marrë armatim? 



Saim Tahiraj: I pari ka ardhur vetë Adem Jashari. Me Ademin ka qenë edhe Xhafer Zena nga Majanci i Podujevës, por me banim në Prishtinë. Atë natë pasi hangrëm darkë e pitëm çaj, ne vëllezërit Tahiraj, Adem Jasharit ia kemi dhënë 13 kallashnikovë si dhe municion e nevojshëm. Këtu do ta përshkruaj momentin e nisjes së Ademit dhe dialogun e tij me Xhafer Zenën. Pasi i futën 12 kallashnikovë në arkën e veturës të markës Askona me ngjyrë të kuqe e me targa të Prishtinës, Xhaferi u ulë në vendin e shoferit ndërsa Ademi u ulë përpara në anën e djathtë të tij. Ademi kallashnikovin e vetë, me dy karikatorë, e vuri në prehër, ndërsa Xhaferi i tha: - Adem ndoshta është më mirë që edhe këtë ta maskosh pak? Ademi iu përgjegj, "me tërë këto armë, i gjallë s'ka kush që më delë përpara". Natën udhëtuan me Xhafer Zenën për Drenicë e Llap për ta shpërndarë atë armatim. Kështu u shpërnda një pjesë e madhe e armatimit. Pastaj, Nazmi Bajrami nga Shipoli i Mitrovicës dhe Ramadan Begu erdhën nga Mitrovica, të cilët i kanë përcjellë Osman Ferizi dhe Shkëlzen Gjoni nga Kodralia pas mes nate. 



Bota sot: Në atë kohë dihet se u kryen aksionet e para kundër policisë serbe. A ishin këto armët e para që me ushtimën e tyre lajmëruan çlirimin e Kosovës, i cili do te pasojë më vonë? 



Saim Tahiraj: Pas shpërndarjes së këtij armatimi, duhet theksuar se grupi i Llapit kishte bërë sulmin e parë mbi punktin e policisë, qysh në vitin '91. Salih Çekaj me një pjesë të shokëve sulmon patrullën e policisë në aksin rrugor Deçan-Lumbardh. Ndërsa Adem Jashari, me Hamzën dhe Rifatin rezistojnë në Prekaz në shtëpinë e tyre dhe i plagosin dy policë serbë. Për rezistencën e vëllezërve Jashari, ata kanë folur edhe vetë: Hamëza pak ditë para se të flijohet për lirinë e Kosovës, ka dhënë një intervistë e cila është botuar post-mortum, më 16, 17, 18 prill 1998 në gazetën "Bota sot", ndërsa Rifati në fejtonin e gazetës "Zëri"; ka dhënë një inervistë, e cila është botuar në cilësinë e fejtonit gjatë muajit shtator të vitit 2002. Me këtë rast ka folur edhe Murat Jashari, i cili ishte edhe vetë me Adem Jasharin në Shqipëri në Grupin e Dytë. Më vonë Baca Rifat ka qartësuar edhe shumë gjëra, në një intervistë para disa ditësh në "Zëri". Gjithmonë duke pasur respekt për familjen e tij do ta lusja që t'i sqaroj edhe shumë gjëra për figuren e Salih Çekajt, sepse edhe vetë Baca Rifat ka qenë në të njëjtin organizim. Nuk ka nevojë që askush të flas në emër të familjes Jashari, siç po tentohet, kur fatmirësisht disa anëtar të kësaj familjeje i shpëtuan masakres së policisë serbe. Fundja Baca Rifat e di se edhe në Gjermani kemi pasur kontakt me të. Ai e ka njohur shumë mirë Salih Çekajn, i cili ndejti te Baca Rifat në Munchen nëntë ditë në të pame pas vrasjes së Adem Jasharit dhe anëtarëve tjerë të familjes. 



LPK-ja lëshonte komunikata në emër të UÇK-së 



Bota sot: Si i spjegoni atëherë ata zëra që kanë propoganduar se Salih Çekaj nuk ka qenë njëri ndër themeluesit e UÇK-së, nuk ka kryer asnjë aksion dhe është vrarë duke u futur në Kosovë? Më i zëshmi ndër ta është Shefqet Cakiqi Llapashtica, i cili e mohon tërë grupin e Sali Çekajt. Aty mohohet edhe veprimtaria Juaj e Zenun Idrizit e Zymer Lulajt etj. 



Saim Tahiraj: I di dhe i njoh të gjithë ata që flasin pas shpine. Ndërsa, Shefqeti ka edhe një faqe interneti ku figurojnë disa artikuj të botuar më herët në gazetën "Epoka e Re". Kulufet dhe shpifjet e Shefqet Cakiqit janë të turpshme. Nëse dikush ka të drejtë të merret me keto gjëra, më së paku ka të drejtë të mirret pikërisht Shefqet Cakiqi. Ai ka vetem një të drejtë, të flas vetëm për aktivitetin e LDK-së në Zvicër derisa ka qenë anëtar i Kryesisë. Me përgjegjesi po e them, se një javë pasi grupi i Salih Çekajt i ka bërë disa aksione në Kosovë, Shefqet Cakiqi ka ardhur në banesën time me disa shokë të tij, aktivistë të LDK-së së atëhershme dhe më kanë lutur të antarësohem në LDK, me propozim të më bëjnë kryetar të Nëndegës së Wilisaut. Tash të gjithë kanë dezertuar nga LDK-ja. Atëherë vetë Shefqet Cakiqi thoshte se këto aksione i kanë bërë serbët. Kjo që ka shkruar Cakiqi as nuk me ka hutuar fare, përkundrazi, me shkrimet e kohëve të fundit ma ka forcuar bindjen për etikën e tij cakiqiane. 

Ndërsa sa i përket themelimit të UÇK-së, unë pajtohem se pagëzues të UÇK-së nuk kemi qenë ne. Por me këmbëngulje e them se ne kemi qenë themelues të bërthamave të para të Ushtrisë së Kosovës nën udhëheqjen e institucioneve edhe pse disa persona përgjegjës nuk i kanë kryer detyrat me të cialat kanë qenë të ngarkuar. Sa i përket pagëzimit të UÇK-së, do të ishte më së miri të dakordohen mes veti, ata që lëshonin komunikata nga Zvicëra kur Ademi, Salihu e Zahiri me shumë shokë kryenin aksione nëpër Kosovë. Mundësisht të dalin me një qëndrim ku dhe kur u pagëzua UÇK-ja, kush ishte i pranishëm, a ka procesverbal dhe a u inçizua ai moment. Deklaratat në shtyp se "kur është themeluar UÇK-ja, Ademi është gëzuar shumë (R.Selimi) apo ", unë e themelova UÇK-në më 28 e 29 nëntor 1994 (N.Hasani)"; apo edhe fejtoni i fundit Xhavit Halitit në "Zërin" se "LPK e ka themeluar UÇK-në" më herët i ka demantuar Muhamet Kelmendi, i cili, në librin e tij thotë se "LPK i ka lëshuar 47 komunikata në emër të UÇK-se" !!! Ndërsa unë e pyes Xhavit Halitin, a janë pyetur Salih Çekaj, Adem Jashari dhe Zahir Pajaziti për pagëzimin UÇK-së dhe a kanë bartur këta emblemen e UÇK-së? Pastaj komunikatat që i lëshonin nga banesat e ngrohta në Zvicër në emër të UÇK-së për aksionet e tyre, a e kanë pyetur ndonjëherë Salih Çekajn, Adem Jasharin apo Zahir Pajazitin? Pse o burra nuk po i tregoni origjinalet e këtyre komunikatave dhe faksimilin me nënshkrime të komandantit të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të UÇK-së. Nga të gjitha shkrimet që kam lexuar deri tash, ata flasin për komandantin Adem Jashari, por askund nuk thojnë se Ademi ishte edhe anëtar apo komandant i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të UÇK-së. A ju shkon mendja se komunikatat e LPK-së nga Perëndimi kanë qenë denoncimi më i rëndë dhe dekonspirim më fatal, që për kapuq të madh, i është bërë organizimit ilegal të armatosur kundruell forcave serbe?! E them këtë nga fakti se në disa raste ende pa lëshuar Kosovën Grupi i Salih Çekajt, pas kryerjes së aksioneve, LPK-ja ka lëshuar komunikata duke u bazuar në lajmet e televizionit të Beogradit, i cili i rregullonte sipas deshirës dhe nevojave të politikës gjakpirëse të Millosheviqit. Le t’u tregojë shqiptarëve Xhavit Haliti pse komunikatat lëshoheshin në emër të UÇK-së kur ne qysh në vitin 1991 jemi futur në Kosovë me uniforma ushtarake por pa emblema të UÇK-së. 



Bota sot: A është i gatshëm Grupi i Salih Çekajt të merrë pjesë në ndonjë simpozium për t’i qartësuar të gjitha këto gjëra? A jeni në gjendje të ballafaqoheni publikisht me ata që aq shumë pas luftës u promovuan në shpinë të UÇK-së? 



Saim Tahiraj: Po natën dhe ditën, në gazeta, në radio, në televizion apo në çfarëdo sesioni apo simpoziumi të organizuar nga historianët apo sesione të ndyshme shkencore. Por jam thellësisht i bindur se ata nuk janë të gatshëm për këtë sepse nuk janë mësuar të flasin me gjuhën e fakteve por me gjuhën e forcës. 



Bota sot: Të kthehemi edhe njëherë si vazhdoi puna më tutje me pjestarët e grupit në fjalë? Disa prej tyre shumë shpejt u burgosën. 


Saim Tahiraj: Fatkeqësisht, njëri nga shokët tanë, Xhavit Gubetini, i pari ra në duar të policisë serbe. Pas tri dite filloi bastisja e mënjëhershme në të gjitha drejtimet si në Llap, Drenicë dhe Deçan etj... Ky organizim kishte shtrirje të gjërë, pasi ishin të përfshira Kosova dhe viset shqiptare në Maqedoni. Megjithatë, falë organizimit tonë të asaj kohe, ne arritëm të lajmërojmë njeri-tjetrin dhe të largohemi. Mirëpo, pesë pjestarë të ushtrimeve në Shqipëri u burgosën, e bashkë me ta edhe tre të tjerë që e ndihmonin këtë organizim. Por, u zunë vetëm pesë armë. Pjesa tjetër mbeti e pazbuluar në shtepinë e Salih Çekut dhe në shtëpinë tonë, në Beleg. Në vazhdim, me ato pushkë që mbetën të pazbuluara, u kryen shumë akasione kundër forcave serbe nëpër Drenicë, Llap e Dukagjin. Disa vite më vonë, kur filloi lufta e hapët, ato armë iu shpërndanë luftëtarëve të lirisë. Në komunën e Deçanit shpërndarjen e bëri Musa Çakaj nga Bërliqi, vëllai i Salihut dhe Bajram Tahiraj nga Belegu. 



Bota sot: Pas këtyre arrestimeve si vepruat ju? 



Saim Tahiraj: Meqenëse u rrezikuam shumë, ne u detyruam të tërhiqemi në Shqipëri dhe prisnim urdhëra tjerë. Në Shqipëri na nxori telashe sigurimi shqiptar. Ishte ende koha e Ramiz Alisë. Ata na urdhëruan që ta lëshojmë sa më parë Shqipërinë, sepse, sipas tyre, Jugosllavia në atë kohë kishte shtruar në OKB-së një ankesë, gjoja se Shqipëria po përgadiste grupe terroriste kundër ushtrisë dhe policisë serbe në Kosovë. Këtë na e konfirmoi më vonë edhe Salih Berisha, presidenti i ardhshëm i Shqipërisë. Ne u tërhoqëm nga Shqipëria dhe shkuam në Zvicër e Gjermani. Në Gjermani u takuam me Salih Çekajn dhe biseduam për mundësinë e vazhdimit të aktiviteteve ushtarake. Një prej takimeve më të rëndësishme që na mundësoi Salihu ishte takimi me Bujar Bukoshin. Në atë takim prej grupit të Deçanit te Bujari kemi qenë këta persona: Salih Çekaj, Zenun Idrizi dhe unë. Me ne ka qenë edhe Ismet Avdullalhu nga Llapi. Ne shkuam në Shtutgard për t’u takuar dhe për të biseduar për veprimtarinë e mëtutjeshme. Para se të takohemi me Bujar Bukoshin u takuam në Shtutgard në zyrën e LDK-së me Fehmi Aganin. Profesor Agani ishte kategorik që diçka duhej ndryshuar. Ato forca që ishin të përgaditura të vazhdonin veprimtarinë e tyre por të jenë nën kontrollin e institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës dhe kurrsesi mos të merrnin ndonjë veprim jashtë kontrollit. Propozoi që Salihi të jetë ndërmjetës në mes organeve të Republikës së Kosovës dhe atyre që do t’i kryenin këto veprime ushtarake. Pas këtyre udhëzimeve që morëm prej profesor Aganit u takuam me Bujar Bukoshin dhe u dakordam që të vazhdojmë aktivitin tonë. Financimin ta bënte Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës. Si lidhshmëri mes nesh dhe qeverisë mbeti Salih Çekaj. U kthyem në Zvicër dhe filluam përgaditjet konkrete. U sigurua materiali i nevojshëm. Një shumë rreth 10’000 DM i morëm nga Bujar Bukoshi, ndërsa financimin tjetër e siguroi Salih Çekaj. Blemë gjërat që na nevoiteshin diku në vlerë prej 35.000 Frs. Unë dhe Ismet Avdullahi udhëtuam për Shqipëri dhe u takuam me Xhemail Berishën aty ku e kishim lënë takimin, pasiqë Xhemailin e kishim lënë në Shqipëri si pikëtakim. 



Bota sot : A ishte e vështirë kjo rrugë për në Kosovë? 



Saim Tahiraj: Ishte shumë vështirë. Me shume rreziqe të mëdha... Por moralin e kishim shumë të lartë. Ç’është e vërteta këto gjëra na dukeshin fare të vogla. Kemi qenë të bindur se ne duhej të vepronim edhe më shumë për çlirimin e Kosovës. Veç kufirit Kosovë-Shqipëri neve na ngrisnin kurthe edhe mbrenda në Shqipëri. Në Vlorë, në korrik të vitit 1993, forcat shqiptare na kanë bllokuar për gjashtë orë, por pasi u detyruam t’i korruptojmë, u bënë “zemërgjerë” dhe na lëshuan. Pasi u takuam në Tiranë me Xhemail Berishën, kemi udhëtuar drejt Tropojës: unë, Salih Çekaj, Zymer Lulaj, Xhemail Berisha, Zenun Idrizi, Ismet Avdullahu dhe Nazmi Ajeti. Jemi ndalur në shtëpinë e Abedin Berishës, familje e afërt e Salih Berishës. Këtë bazë e kishte krijuar shumë më herët Xhemail Berisha. E morëm Abedin Berishën, e bashkë me Xhemailin po atë mbrëmje ata na kanë përcjellur deri në kufi. Pra ishte viti ’93 kur ne me armatim dhe të veshur me uniforma ushtarake kemi hyrë në Kosovë nën komandën e Salih Çekajt. Pra, e them mirë, me rroba ushtarake dhe armatim. 



Bota sot: Po tash, a kishin emblema këto uniforma ushtarake dhe si kaluat kufirin? 



Saim Tahiraj: Jo, ishin vetëm uniforma ushtarake, pa emblema dhe pa ndonjë shenjë tjetër. Qëllimi ynë ka qene të zgjerohej veprimtaria. Kemi udhëtuar natën. Dikur filloi me ra shi. U rënduam shumë. Terreni ishte i vështirë. Shpeshherë jemi rrokë dorë për dore që mos të rrëzohemi. Bile gjatë udhëtimit aq shumë u lagëm dhe u lodhëm saqë u ndalëm ta ndezim një zjarr. Por, ishim krejt të qullur. Madje çdo letër që kishim në xhepa ishte e lagur. Nuk patëm mundësi të ndezim as zjarrin. Ishim të rënduar me armë dhe municion. Megjithatë, pasi pushuam pak, vazhduam rrugën. Diku rreth mëngjesit kemi kaluar rrugën te bariera e Jasiqit. Në Shkozë të Junikut kemi ndejt gjatë gjithë ditës. Duhej të rrinim të fshehur. Përsëri natën kemi udhëtuar. Rreth mesnatës kemi arritur në Beleg. Zenun Idrizi, Ismet Avdullahi dhe Nazmi Ajeti vazhduan për në Strellc të Epërm. Pastaj Ismeti dhe Nazmiu kishin udhëtuar me Zenunin për Llap. Armatimin e kishin lënë në Strellc te Zenun Idrizi për shkaqe të sigurisë. Kurse unë dhe Salih Çekaj e Zymer Lulaj shkuam në Beleg, në shtëpinë time. U ndalëm në livadh. E thirrëm vëllain tim Ismetin dhe ai na solli darkë. Para se të ndahemi, u dakorduam të takohemi në mbrëmjen tjetër te Verrat e Llukës me Zenun Idrizin, pasi te kthehej nga Llapi.

----------


## beki25

bravo

----------


## Skerdi Sika

Një nga tregimet, shoki; vetëm një nga tregimet.

----------


## bani

vetem nje gje desha te dij qe pergatitjet ushtarake ne shqiperi filluan qysh ne kohen e ramiz alise,se kjo do te thote qe shteti komunist qe ne ate kohe paska mbeshtetur levizjen per clirim

----------


## DriniM

Po Bani ashtu është .
Shteti Shqiptar në kohën e Ramiz Alizë ,në një anë iu ndihmonte e në anën tjetër i spunonte te sërbia .
Prandaj këta njerëz prej këtyre grupeve që ushtruan në Shqipëri ,disa ranë në burgjet sërbe ,disa hikën për në perëndim ,disa mbetën maleve e kodrave të Kosovës e disa të tjerë në Shqipëri nëpër miqë e farefis .
E kur plasi fronti i hapur i luftës në kosovë ,po këta të njetët njerërz , pjesa dërmuese e tyre nuk lejoheshin të hynë në Kosovë ( përvetëmse atyre që ishin me Hashim Thaçin e Xhavit Halitin ) apo maltretoheshin nga SHISH-i i Tos Klosit me levat e tij prej Tirane deri në Bjaram Cur .

----------


## Llapi

Po eshte e vertet se ne kohen kur ishte ne pushtet Z Ramiz Alija 
u zhvilluan dhe u ndihmuan ushtrimet ushtarake.
Eshte e vertet se kur u zhvillue lufta ne Kosove ishte ne pushtet partija socialiste qe ende eshte ,dhe kryeministri Shqiptar i asaj kohe Z Pandeli Majko pat marr edhe miernjohje nga shtetet mike edhe nga vet ishe kryetari i Amerikes Z Klinton per priten qe ua beri popullit vlla te Kosoves.

Po eshte e vertetet se ne kohen e sales sa ishte ato pak vite ne pushtet pati burgosje prej tij dhe gazidedes te Komandantve te UÇK-se.
Nder te burgosurit prej pushtetit "demokratik" te salo-gazep-dedes ishte edhe Komandanti Zahir Pajaziti qe derisa ja mbushen gushen me mito pra me lek sales nuk e liroi!!!!
Ata lek sales edhe i mbeten ne gush se ma kurr zeri i tij nuk shkoi si me par disi ju shterr zeri ,he frymen ja zafshin po a merr nji kryetar shteti mito per ti lirue patriotet???!!!

Po eshte e vertet se ne ate koh qe i burgoste Komandantet e UÇK-se sala ,ne Durres u takoike gazideda i tina me kryekriminelin e shkieve te quajtur ARKAN per qellime kinse te kontrabandes se armeve dhe te naftes kur dihet se serbija i kish sankcionet,por dreqi ta dit se qfar jan marr vesh?
Po eshte e vertet se nga keshilli i sigurimit te OKBS eshte than se sala eshte ai qe me se tepermi i then rregullat e sankcioneve ndaj shkieve,edhe shkiet e bosnes i pat furnizue sala me naft gjat luftes ate kolegun e tij mjek kriminelin karaxhiq!!!
Keto jan fakte te verteta kush i mban ne mend.

----------


## DriniM

Llapi 


Po eshte e vertet se ne ate koh qe i burgoste Komandantet e UÇK-se sala ,ne Durres u takoike gazideda i tina me kryekriminelin e shkieve te quajtur ARKAN per qellime kinse te kontrabandes se armeve dhe te naftes kur dihet se serbija i kish sankcionet,por dreqi ta dit se qfar jan marr vesh?
Po eshte e vertet se nga keshilli i sigurimit te OKBS eshte than se sala eshte ai qe me se tepermi i then rregullat e sankcioneve ndaj shkieve,edhe shkiet e bosnes i pat furnizue sala me naft gjat luftes ate kolegun e tij mjek kriminelin karaxhiq!!!
Keto jan fakte te verteta kush i mban ne mend.



Ej o Llapçe ,këtu njeni ren .
O ti Llapçe  ren , o ren Arben Imami .
Se dy të vërteta  nuk ka ( në këtë rast asnjera nuk është e vërtetë ) .
Socialistat e Tos Nanos ,Arben Imami thotë se Gzidede është takuar në Shkodër  e ti tani ia fute në Durës .
Kur të rejsh diçka ,shite pak më mirë ,rej më ulët pak .
Se këtu në këtë forum pjesmarësit ,janë më shum nga Shqipëria Londineze dhe i dinë më mirë se ti këta hesape.

Hajt Llapçe ,shërim të shpejtë !

----------


## Llapi

drini ani se per ty krejt kokan rena te na ne llap shkruhet e lexohet si rrena e jo si rena

----------


## Brari

trepca.net

-----------

Intervistë eksluzive me Xhemajl Berishës, ish bashkëveprimtar i Sali Çekajt,
të cilën e botoi gazeta "Bota sot" (26.08.2003-05.09.203)

KAM PARË E KAM DËGJAUR SHUMËÇKA 

Shikoni të gjitha fotot që shoqërojnë intervistën e zotit Xhemajl Berisha 

Thotë Xhemajl Berisha, njëri nga bashkëveprimtarët e Sali Çekajt, i cili i formoi celulat e para ushtarake në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit. 
Për kombëtaren "Bota sot", z. Berisha, për herë të parë, ka shpalosur shmëçka nga ajo që di për luftën. Veç kësaj, ka shprehur edhe brengat e tij për të këqijat që ia kanë sjellë lëpëkëstët kësaj lufte, dhe popullit. Po ashtu, ka shprehur edhe reagimet e tij ndaj disa pjesëve të intervistës së Xhavit Halitit dhënë ditores "Zëri". Xhemajl Berisha ka hedhur poshtë edhe disa deklarata të Bajram Kosumit, të cilat i ka cilësuar tepër cinike. Po ashtu ka vërtetuar, me këtë intervistë, të gjitha fjalët që i ka thënë kohë më parë, po në këtë gazetë, bashkëveprimtari i tij, Saim Tahiraj nga Belegu i Deçanit. 
Përmes z. Berisha, lexuesit do ta kenë edhe më të qartë figurën e madhe kombëtare të Sali Çekut, dhe të grupit të tij prej 33 pjestarëve. 
Lexuesit do të dinë disa detaje të panjohura deri më tani, për legjendarët Adem Jasharin e Sali Çekajn. Dhe shumë e shumë gjëra të tjera, gjatë rrëfimit të të cilave, Xhemajl Berisha shkëput rrjedhën e tyre, për ta shfryrë mllefin dhe mallkimin e vet në ata që sot Adem Jasharin e quajnë njeri të LPK-së, që Sali Çekajt nuk duan t'ia pranojnë rolin e vet të madh në historinë kombëtare, që vrasin natën e vajtojnë ditën, që kanë vrarë njerëz edhe gjatë luftës dhe pas saj, në emër të atdhetarizmit të rrejshëm etj

Biseduan : Sefedin KRASNIQI dhe Nazmi LUKAJ

PYETJE : Kur keni dëgjuar për herë të parë për organizmet e para ushtarake, dhe nga kush?

Xhemajl Berisha: Ishte fillimi i vitit 1991. Saim Tahirin e takova në Beleg në shtëpinë e tij. Të dytë bashkë dolëm në Deçan. Hymë në një çajtore. Ai, në bisedë e sipër, më tha se janë duke u bërë biseda rreth mundësisë së organizimit për një rezistencë të armatosur kundër Serbisë. Bisedat, më tha, zhvilloheshin mes autoriteteve të Kosovës dhe të Qeverisë së Shqipërisë. Kush krejt ka marrë pjesë atëherë në ato biseda, nuk është punë imja ta them. Ky lajm i Saimit, më emocionoi. Thashë se këto duhet të jenë bërthamat e para të një ushtrie të armatosur të Kosovës. Edhe Saimi u pajtua me këtë konstatim timin. "Kështu fillohet formimi i ushtrisë, se asnjë ushtri nuk formohet me 100.000 a 200.000 ushtarë përnjëherë", më tha ai: "Mjaftojnë, sa për fillim, për secilën komunë të Kosovës nga 7-8 njerëz, deri sa ta zgjerojmë dhe ta rrisim numrin e pjesëtarëve të kësaj rezistence". Në fund të marsit të vitit 1991, Saimi shkoi në Zvicër për të punuar. U kthye para fillimit të sezonit të pushimeve, dikund kah fundi i majit a fillimi i qershorit. Duke biseduar me të, më tha se marrëveshja është arritur për fillimin e ushtrimeve ushtarake. "Tash ka mbetur vetëm ta dimë se kur fillojnë ushtrimet e para, pra, kur do t'ia nisë ushtrimet grupi i parë", më tregoi Saimi. Ai ishte i bindur se në shtator të '91-s, do t'i niste ushtrimet grupi i parë. Saimi kërkonte të bisedonim me njerëz të sigurtë kombëtarisht për zgjerimin e aktivitetit. Gjatë bisedës, pasi që tash e dinim se filloi të lëvizë diçka më konkretisht, unë ia propozova një person që e njihja, dhe në të cilin kisha besim, duke u bazuar në vetë personalitetin dhe karakterin e tij, si dhe në gatishmërinë që kishte për çështjen kombëtare. Atë e kisha të anës sime. Quhet Osman Ferizaj, nga Kodralia.

PYETJE : Pastaj si rodhi kjo çështje?

Xhemajl Berisha: Osman Ferizi e propozoi Shkëlzen Gjonajn dhe Hasan Ferizin, gjithashtu, nga Kodralia. Këto ishin propozimet e para. Natyrisht kontaktonim edhe me persona të tjerë si këta. Madje merrnim edhe opinionet e tyre për këtë nismë të parë të rezistencës së armatosur. Në grupin e dytë, nga Deçani, duheshin katër veta. Grupi i parë tashmë kishte filluar ushtrimet në Shqipëri. Pritej nisja e grupit të dytë. 3-4 ditë, pa i përfunduar ushtrimet grupi i parë, Saimi më thirri në telefon. "Xhemajl, më tha, po thotë shefi merri shokët dhe ejani t'ju provojmë çka dini të punoni. I keni dhjetë ditë punë. Nëse tregoheni të aftë, ua bën garancionet". Pra, kjo ishte parolla për nisje në Zvicër, pastaj për Shqipëri në ushtrime ushtarake. Unë u tregova shokëve. U përgatitëm. I morëm biletat e udhëtimit, dhe u nisëm me një taksist, që e kishim angazhuar të na dërgonte deri në Aeroportin e Shkupit. Ai njeri ishte nga Carabregu. Taksisti na priti në aeroport, derisa u sigurua se ne u futëm brenda, dhe se s'ishte më rrezik të na kthenin. Mbërrimë në Cyrih. Në aeroport, kishin dalë të na prisnin Saim Tahiraj dhe Ismet Abdullahu, që na dërguan në shtëpi. Kemi ngrënë darkë aty, e pastaj jemi shpërndarë. Unë kam ndejur nja 10 ditë. I prisnim shokët të vinin për t'i marrë detyrat e reja. Në ndërkohë, nga Shqipëria erdhën edhe pjesëmarrësit e grupit të parë. Dy nga ta i takova. Njëri ishte nga Drenica, tjetri nga Kaçaniku. Luma, më duket, e kishte mbiemrin. Këta të grupit të parë janë kthyer në Kosovë secili në mënyrën e vet. Kanë shkuar nëpërmes Gjermanisë, Zvicrës etj. Kufirin Shqipëri-Kosovë e kanë kaluar vetëm Sali Çekaj dhe Zymer Luli, kuptohet, të armatosur deri në dhëmbë. Salihu ka pasur kontakte me njerëzit tanë në Kosovë. Po edhe Zymer Lulaj. Vlen të ceket se në këtë grup ishte edhe Zahir Pajaziti. Më vonë, e kam kuptuar se edhe Rrustem Bruçi ka qenë i kyçur drejtpërdrejt. Kështu, pasi jemi bashkuar ne të grupit të dytë të gjithë në Zvicër, jemi nisur me autobus për në Shqipëri. Në këtë grup nga Deçani kanë shkuar: Osman Ferizi, Hasan Ferizi, Shkëlzen Gjonaj edhe Sami Tahiraj, i cili ka qenë duke punuar në Zvicër sezonalisht. Unë, të nesërmen, kisha për të udhëtuar në Shkup. Në bisedën e fundit që e pata me Saimin, më pati thënë: " Xhamal, a ke mundësi ta gjejsh një koordinator për Gjakovë?"? Nga kjo pyetje, kuptova se duhej zgjeruar aktivitetin edhe në komunën e Gjakovës. Iu përgjigja se, sikur të ishte puna për Pejë ose për rrethinën e saj, si p.sh. në Rugovë, do ta gjeja dikënd, sepse andej njoh njerëz më shumë, që janë të devotshëm për këtë çështje. Në Gjakovë, nuk isha shumë i sigurtë, sepse njerëzit i njihja pak. Të nesërmen, në mëngjes, ka ardhur Skënder Tolaj me veturë dhe më ka dërguar në Aeroportin e Cyrihut, prej nga ku kam fluturuar për në Shkup.

PYETJE : Gjatë kohës që keni qëndrur në Zvicër cili ka qenë aktiviteti juaj atje?

Xhemail Berisha : Gjatë atyre ditëve sa qëndrova në Zvicër, bisedonim me Saimin lidhur me mundesinë e angazhimit të të rinjve nga komuna e Deçanit. U pajtuam të dytë që, sapo të mbërrija në Kosovë, të bisedoja me Ismet Mehmetajn nga fshati Isniq dhe Sokol Gjocin nga Dubrava. 

PREJ VESEL LEKËS KAM KËRKUAR T'I GJEJ NJA SHTATË-TETË
PERSONA, PËR TË NISUR ORGANIZIMIN USHTRAK (2)

PYETJE : Kur u kthyet në Kosovë, me kë u takuat së pari?

Xhemajl Berisha: Me t'u kthyer në Kosovë, pas tri ditësh, jam takuar me Vesel Lekën e Lumbardhit. Veselin e njihja prej vitesh. Duke pasur besim në devotshmërinë e tij kombëtare, e kam njoftuar të parin për fillimin e kësaj përgatitjeje të lëvizjes ilegale të armatosur. I thashë: "Vesel, s'ka qenë keq të angazhohesh edhe ti në këtë punë. Ti e di situatën prej Saimit qysh në qershor, andaj, nëse ke mundësi t'i gjesh nja 7-8 persona në Prapaçan, Lumbardh, Broliç e Dubovikë etj., për t'ia bashkëngjitur këtij organizimi".
I tregova, gjithashtu, se armët që do futen në Kosovë duhet lëvizur nëpër vende të ndryshme, në mënyrë që t'i fshehim gjurmët nga shërbimet sekrete të Serbisë. Veseli shprehu gatishmëri për këtë punë. M'u përgjigj shkurt: "Jam në dispozicionin tuaj, dhe nuk do të kursej asgjë". Më vonë, pas shumë kohësh, janë dëgjuar disa zëra se nga na doli ky njeri! Normalisht, kam thënë se ky person ka qenë i angazhuar qysh në qershor të vitit 1991, dhe se i ka pranuar të gjitha detyrat. 
Njeriun e dytë që e kam takuar është Ismet Tahiraj. Më tregoi se i kishte tre djem nga Belegu, të gatshëm për gjeneratën e tretë, për t'i dërguar në ushtrimet ushtarake në Shqipëri. 
" Po ashtu, edhe unë i kam tre të tjerë " - i thashë. Me një fjalë, grupi i tretë nga Deçani u kompletua. Pas një kohe e takova edhe Ismet Mehmetajn, me të cilin bisedova gjërë e gjatë sesi qëndronte puna, pra se na duhej gjetur njerëz të besueshëm dhe të ndershëm, të cilët janë të gatshëm të bëhen ushtarë të Republikës së Kosovës. Edhe këtij i ofrova gatishmërinë për tu kyçur. Pa hezitim, dhe shumë i vetëdijshëm, pranoi të marrë çfarëdo detyre në shërbim të atdheut. Pas tri ditëve vendosa ta takoja Sokol Gjocin, për të biseduar me të gjerë e gjatë. Shkova në Dubravë. Për fat, Sokoli ishte në shtëpinë e vet. Hymë në odë të burrave. Muhabet pas muhabeti, e njoftova gjerësisht për situatën, dhe angazhimin që është bërë deri më tash në shërbim të kombit.
" Na duhen djem të besueshëm për këtë punë, dhe jo vetëm nga komuna e Deçanit, por edhe nga komuna e Gjakovës, nëse njeh ndokënd", i thashë atij. Kuptohet, edhe ai menjëherë u tregua i gatshëm që të bashkëpunonte me ne në këtë drejtim. Kemi shkuar bashkë që të dy deri në Irzniq. Ai u ndal aty për të biseduar me dikë, që e njihte për këtë që i thashë. Aty jemi ndarë. Tek pas një jave jemi takuar prapë në Deçan. Atë ditë, Sokoli më tregoi se i ka disa djem të gatshëm për ushtrime, jo vetëm për një muaj, por për çdo gjë që duhet në shërbim të atdheut. Prej meje kërkoi që t'i tregoj dy-tri ditë para nisjes për në Shqipëri. Kështu me kohë ne filluam edhe ta dinim përafërsisht kush ishin djemtë që do të angazhoheshin në ushtrimet ushtarake. Osman Ferizi, një ditë, ma sygjeroi Rrustem Shalën nga Barani i Pejës, për ta angazhuar për Lugun e Baranit. Unë, personalisht, nuk e njihja, por e mora obligim të bisedoja për këtë punë me Shpend Shalën, i cili ishte, po ashtu, nga Barani, që është nip imi. U takova me Shpendin në Deçan. E pyeta për Rrustemin. Më tha se e njeh, dhe se e ka djalë të axhës. I tregova se pse e pyeta për të. Shpendi më pyeti se kush e ka caktuar atë, mirëpo unë i thashë se kjo s'është e rëndësishme për ta ditur. Me rëndësi, i thashë, është që t'i duhet të bisedosh me të. " Do të jeni të dytë a njëri, kjo mbetet punë juaja ", tha ai. Kryesorja, njerëzit duhet të jenë të përgatitur që në momementin kur t'ju lajmërojmë, të jenë të gatshëm. Në fshatin Pozhar, aty ku kam lindur dhe jam rritur, kërkova ndihmë dhe angazhim. Pozitivisht m'u përgjigjën dy njerëz - Hazir Idriz Berisha dhe Nexhat Bajram Musaj. Haziri më ka ndihmuar me veturë kudo që kam pasur të shkoj për këtë çështje. Qoftë kur kam pasur të shkoj në Pozharan të Vistisë te Xhevat Qerimi, bashkë me Saimin për t'i dërguar detyrat e reja që kërkoheshin nga kompetentët, qoftë gjetiu. Xhevati ka qenë koordinator për Pozharan e rrethinë. Hazirin kurrë s'kam pasur nevojë ta pyes a është i lirë a i zënë për të na shërbyer. Ka mjaftuar që t'i them se nesër do të shkojmë në shëtitje, dhe u krye puna. Ai gjithmonë më ka thënë : "Jam i gatshëm për kudoqoftë dhe për çkadoqoftë për juve". Nexhat Bajram Musajn një ditë e kërkova në shtëpi, por nuk ishte aty. Pas dy a tri ditësh, u takuam në rrugë afër shtëpisë së tij. Më tha menjëherë: " Baca Xhemë, më kishe pasë kërkuar në shtëpi para 2-3 ditësh ". " Po ", i thashë. " Të kam kërkuar te tregu, sepse dy grupe i kanë përfunduar ushtrimet në Shqipëri, e janë kthyer me municion dhe armë me veti. Ato i kemi shpërndarë. Mirëpo, do të sjellim ende armë të tjera, andaj ato duhet strehuar dikund, deri sa të është e nevojshme. I thashë se jam menduar t'i fshehim në xhami. Për këtë na duhet ai, sepse e ka çelësin e xhamisë. Po ashtu, prapë ia ceka se është punë me rreziqe. Pra, i thashë këtë e di edhe ti vetë. Nexhati, pasi që më dëgjoi, më tha: " Baca Xhemail, rreziku është edhe për ty, e ti i ke hy kësaj pune". " Pra, edhe unë, për çdo punë që mund ta kryej, nuk është problem fare ", më tha ai. Rugovën e shumë fshatra përreth Pejës, ku banojnë një numër i konsiderueshëm i tyre, ka qenë e planifikuar ta aktivizojmë me grupin e IV. Koordinator për këtë rajon ka qenë Sokol Muriqi, të cilin e njoh qysh nga viti 1972.

PYETJE : Pasi i mbaroi ushtrimet gjenerata e parë e ushatrëve në Shqipëri dhe e dyta ishe në fazën përfundimtare, çka prisnit në Kosovë, si ishte atmosfera?

Xhemajl Berisha: Në Kosovë ishim shumë entuziastë. Prisnim t'i mbaronte ushtrimet edhe gjenerata e dytë, e cila ishte zotuar edhe për sjelljen e armatimeve nga Shqipëria, ndërsa, ne që ishim në Kosovë ishim zotuar për shpërndarjen e tyre. Ushtrimet e këtij grupi mbaruan. Na lajmëruan se do hynin së shpejti në Kosovë. Mirëpo, shihej se ushtria jugosllave lëvizte jo si zakonisht. Hetohej edhe një lëvizje më e madhe e policisë serbe nëpër territorin tonë, pra në Deçan. Andaj edhe na duhej që, me përpikëri, ta vlerësonim kohën dhe situatën, që organizimi i futjes së armatimeve nga Shqipëria të mos dështonte. Saim Tahiri dhe Sali Çekaj, kuptohet, se ishin të informuar me rrjedhat në Kosovë dhe me situatën në Deçan, për lëvizjet e policisë dhe të ushtrisë serbe. Kështu, një a dy ditë pasi bisedova me Saimin, dëgjuam se Sali Çekaj ishte nisur për të hyrë në Kosovë. Për shkaqe sigurie, kishte qenë i detyruar ta ndërrojë edhe itinerarin e rrugëtimit. Në vend se të zbrisnin në Pobërxh, ashtu siç ishim dakorduar, Salih Çekaj, së bashku me 33 ushtarët e tij, ishte ndalë në Voksh. Kishin ndaluar në shtëpinë e Avdyl Panxhajt, dhe në shtëpinë e Ramë Panxhajt e të disa të tjerëve.

ADEM JASHARI I THA SAIM TAHIRAJT SE NUK
KTHEHEJ PA ARMË NË SKËNDERAJ (3)

Në këtë kohë, kishte luajtur puna me Qeverinë e Ramiz Alisë në Shqipëri. Mirëpo, papritur, kuptuam se u zbulua Grupi i Mentor Kaçit. Nuk vonoi shumë, në Prishtinë u zbulua edhe Xhavit Gubetini. Më 29 dhjetor '91, në mëngjes, shtëpia e Saim Tahirajt, po ashtu, u rretua nga policia serbe.

PYETJE : Nën komandën e kujt kanë hyrë në Kosovë njerëzit tuaj? Sa u vonuan të tjerët të hynin, dhe ç'bënit ju në ndërkohë?

Xhemajl Berisha: Për organizimin e ushtrimeve ushtarake në Shqipëri ka qenë i caktuar nga institucionet atëhershme të Republikës së Kosovës Salih Çekaj. Këta njerëz i njihnin Salihu e Saimi. I ndjeri profesor Fehmi Agani ishte kryesori. Ndërsa për të komanduar gjatë hyrjes nga Shqipëria në Kosovë, Sali Çekaj ka qenë i caktuar nga bashkëluftëtarët e tij, që ndër këta ka qenë edhe vetë legjendari Adem Jashari, me disa të tjerë nga Skënderaj. Ka pasur edhe nga Shkupi, Tetova, Kumanova. Ne ishim organizuar për pritjen e tyre, kur të mbërrijnë në Kosovë, andaj secili e kemi ditur se kush do të shkojë ku. Me mua erdhën ata të Maqedonisë. I kam futur në autobus, dhe iu tregova ku do të shkonim. Ishin kushte të jashtëzakonshme. Kërkohej të vepronim shpejt, e pa rënë në sy se kush janë dhe nga janë. Shoferin e autobusit e kisha të njofshëm. Ishte djali i axhës së gruas sime. E ndalova për të biseduar me të. Më tha se do shkonte në Gjakovë, por ia ktheva rrugën. I thashë se këta udhëtarë duhej t'i dërgonte në një vend. I ka futur në autobus, dhe i ka dërguar atje ku duhej të shkonin. Mendjen e kishim përqëndruar te armatimi, që Salih Çekaj me shokë e kishin futur në Kosovë. I tëri mbeti në Voksh, në familjen e Tolajve. Tashmë dihen njerëzit me emra në shtëpitë e të cilëve ka qenë armatimi: në shtëpinë e Fadil Tolajt në Pobërxhë, ka qëndruar armatimi dhjetë ditë. Pas Fadilit, armët janë dërguar në shtëpinë e Salih Çekajt në Broliç. Prej shëpisë së Salih Çekajt, një pjesë e këtij armatimi është bartuar në Beleg te vëllezërit Tahiraj. Nga këtu, ua kanë dhënë grupit të Drenicës dhe të Llapit. Dëshminë deri tash më të sigurt e ka dhënë Saim Tahiraj në një intervistë të tij në kombëtaren"Bota sot", në të cilën i ka dhënë emrat dhe mbiemrat e ushtarëve, komunat, numrin e armës si dhe sasinë e karikatorëve dhe fishekëve. Për armatim, kemi shkuar unë, Saimi dhe Samiu në shtëpin e Salihut. Te dera dolën vëllezërit e tij, Smajli dhe Musaja. Këtë të dytin, nuk e kam njohur më herët. Saimi më tregoi pastaj se është vëllai i Salihut. Të dytë na i kanë dhënë armatimet. I kemi marrë, dhe jemi nisur për në Beleg. Ishte nje natë shumë e ftohtë. Binte borë pandalë. Saimi e ka ngarë traktorin të mbushur me armë. Kemi mbërritur te Blini i fshatit Llukë, që shihet prej Strellcit, pra, prej një largësie të madhe. Rrugës për në Beleg, nga pesha e rëndë e armëve në traktor e, po ashtu, edhe nga shpejtësia e madhe, kemi parë se traktori është nxerë. Kishte rrezik të prishej, dhe të mbeteshim në rrugë me tërë atë armatim. Jemi afruar te shtëpia më e afërt, që e kishim në rrugë. Ishte shtëpia e Tafil dhe Murat Ukajt, dy vëllezër që i njihnim. Ishin shumë djem të mirë. U kemi kërsitur në derë të oborrit. Doli njëri nga vëllezërit Ukaj, i cili na ftoi të hynim brenda për t'u nxehur dhe për t'u çlodhur pak. Ia shpjeguam problemin që kishim me traktorin, dhe se na duhej vetëm pak ujë për të. Na e solli ujin. Pasi e zgjidhëm problemin me traktorin, e kemi vazhduar rrugën menjëherë për në Beleg. Para se të dilnim në rrugën kryesore, nëpërmes së cilës ishim të detyruar të kalonim, e kemi marrë nga traktori nga një automat që, në rast se takoheshim me policinë serbe, të luftonim me të. Fati e deshi të arrijmë në shtëpinë e Saimit, pa telashe. Pasi i zhgarkuam nga traktori dhe i siguruam armët, para se të fillonim me shpërndarjen, ato i përgatitëm.

PYETJE : Kush i ka mbushur dhe si u bë shpërndarja e armëve?

Xhemajl Berisha: Saimi dhe unë i mbushnim, ndërsa Samiu i regjistronte me numra kush dhe çfarë armësh merrte. Në mbushje, na kanë ndihmuar Ismet dhe Bajram Tahiraj. Ka qenë e paraparë që secilit t'i jepej nga një automatik, me katër karikatorë dhe 120 fishekë. Duhej t'i mbushnim shumë shpejt, që të mos humbnim në kohë, sepse plani ishte që të shpërndaheshin sa më shpejt. Ademi Jashari ka ardhur i pari për t'i marrë për Skënderaj. Me Ademin ka qenë Xhafer Zena, që i pati marrë për Llap e Prishtinë. Më kujtohet shumë mirë Adem Jashari. Rrinte i ulur këmbëkryq, dhe shikonte si ia ndanim armët e mbushura. Saimi i tha: "Adem, nuk shkohet kështu, me gjithë këto armë. Duhet pasur kujdes, sepse, veç organizimit, më së shumti po e rrezikon veten. Si do t'i dërgosh kështu deri në Drenicë?". Edhe Xhaferi, që, të vetat, i kishte maskuar pak, i tha: "Adem, do vi nesër në mbrëmje të të ndihmoj, për t'i dërguar bashkë në Drenicë". Ai nuk pranoi : " Sonte,-tha,- kam vendosur t'i marrë. Nuk kthehem assesi pa to. Ju vetëm mbushni" . I përcollëm atë natë. Të nesërmen, na u lajmëruan se kishin mbërritur shëndosh e mire. 

PYETJE : Po në komunën e Deçanit si u bë shpërndarja e armatimeve?

Xhemail: Berisha: Saimi, pas 3-4 ditësh, prapë ma dërgoi Samiun, që ta lajmëroja Grupin e Kodralisë, që të shkonin t'i merrnin armët edhe këta. Shkëlzeni, Osmani dhe Hasani nuk donin t'i merrnin me qerre, sepse ishte rrezik. Ata më thanë t'ua qitnim në livadh, kah ora gjashtë e mbrëmjes. Caktuam takimin për të nesërmen në mbrëmje. Të nesërmen, dolëm në çajtoren e Shkëlzenit, në Kodrali. U takova me të. E pyeta se a i kishin marrë të gjithë armët. Ai më tha se kishin ardhur Hasani dhe ai, por Osmani jo. I thashë se unë i marrë për Osmanin. Shkëlzeni më tha se Osmani e kishte porositur t'ia marrë armët edhe për Muharremin, të cilit do t'ia dërgonte ai. Kemi shkuar në livadh, larg 600 m nga shtëpia e Saimit. Na kanë pritur Saimi dhe Samiu. Ne të tretë - unë, Shkëlzeni dhe Hasani, i morëm armët nga Saimi dhe Samiu, dhe i sollëm deri në Kodrali. Unë pastaj u ktheva në shtëpi. Salih Çekaj kishte lajmëruar se, për një kohë, nuk do vinte prej Shqipërisë. Ndërsa në përgatiteshim ta kalonim kufirin këmbë. Dhe, pritnim të na jepej urdhri. Salihu na pati thënë se do të na tregonte kur duhej të niseshim.
Në këtë kohë, kishte luajtur puna me Qeverinë e Ramiz Alisë në Shqipëri. Tërë kohën ishim në kontakt me njerëzit tanë. Mirëpo, pa pritur, kuptuam se u zbulua Grupi i Mentor Kaçit. Nuk vonoi shumë, në Prishtinë u zbulua edhe Xhavit Gubetini. 

SAMIUN E BURGOSI POLICIA (4)

Diku kah ora dy pasmesnate, kemi qenë në Rrasë të Zogut, Rrafsh ishte, por ftohtë nën 18 gradë celsius. Tentuam të depërtonim kërrshave, por ishte e pamundur për shkak të borës. Zbritëm poshtë në Erenik. Por as nga këtu nuk mund të depërtonim.

Më 29 dhjetor '91-s, në mëngjes, shtëpia e Saim Tahirit, po ashtu, u rrethua nga policia serbe. Dhe tri shtëpi të tjera në Kodrali të Deçanit. Samiu është zënë në shtëpi, Shkëlzen Gjonaj në Kodrali, ndërsa Hasan Ferizi kishte arritur të ikte. Osmani s'ka qenë në shtëpi, andaj edhe ky arriti të ikte. Saimi kishte ikur në mëngjes, me një djalë të axhës-Zymer Tahirajn. Bashkë me të, kanë ardhur te unë në Pozhar. Kur e pashë Zymer Tahirajn, u tremba mos kishte vdekur kush, ose mos kishte ndodhur diçka tjetër. I shqetësuar i thashë se ç'kishte ndodhur. " E ka burgosur policia Samiun ", më tha ai. E pyeta pastaj për Saimin. Për të, më tha se ishte andej shtëpisë sime, por se nuk kishte ardhur deri këtu, sepse kishte menduar mos ishim rrethuar edhe ne. U tregova se e kam dëgjuar një tanks, por se nuk e kisha ditur ç'ishte duke ndodhur. Kisha menduar se, si zakonisht, ishte duke u sjellë policia. Pritëm, i thashë. U bëmë bashkë me Saimin. Ai kërkoi nga unë të shkoja në Kodrali, ose ta dërgoja dikë tjetër për të shikuar se çka ishte duke ndodhur. Pranova, dhe e pyeta pastaj se ku duhej të takoheshim. "Në shtëpi të Isuf Zymerit, te mixha im", më tha Saimi.

PYETJE : Si arrite të depërtosh atje, dhe çfarë ishte gjendja në atë fshat? A ishte rrethuar ai a jo?

Xhemajl Berisha: Kur shkova atje, iu afrova afër shitores së kodralive. Duke ecur, i dëgjova disa hapa. Vazhdova prapë, edhe pse i dëgjoja këpucët që afroheshin. E dita se ishin hapa policësh. Kam ecur edhe nja 50-60 metra. Jam ndalur, gjoja se po e ndezja një cigare. Dhe jam kthyer përballë, kinse po ma merrte era flakën e shkrepsës. Me bisht të syrit vërejta se policët ishin pas shitores së kodralive. E kuptova tashmë se edhe Kodralia ishte rrethuar. Të kthehesha menjëherë, nuk mundja, se do t'u bija në sy si i dyshimtë. Fati im ishte se, afër shtëpisë së Hasan Ferizit, ishin edhe dy shtëpi të tjera, andaj vazhdova. Te Hasani nuk guxoja të shkoja, sepse Vula, Slloba e disa policë më njihnin. Jam ndalur te Shtëpia e Muhamet Ferizit, i cili punonte si elektricist. E thirra disa herë në emër. Ka dalë babai i tij. " Hajde, djali i bacës Muzli, hajde ta pijmë një kafe në këtë mengjes, se jam tue pi vetë. Shyqyr qe erdhe me m'ba shoqni ", më ofroi kafe ai. " Zoti të dhashtë bereçet,- i thashë-, se nuk kam kohë. Po më duhet Muhameti, se një orë e rrymës po më kërset, e erdha ta marrë të ma shikoj atë ". Plaku më tregoi se ishte në gjumë ende, pasi kishte kujdestaruar gati tërë natën. " Po e zgjoj ", tha. " Jo, mos e zgjo, se ndoshta s'ka gjë ora ". Më vete, thosha: " O çfarë kafeje, se ika. N'pshtofsha prej këtij rrethimi, vonë do të m'i pashë sytë ". U përshëndeta me plakun. Për fat, nuk më ndali asnjëri nga policët, që sillej andej. Shkova drejt e te Saimi në Beleg, aty ku e kishim lënë të takoheshim. Tërë ditën Saimi më telefon ka qenë në lidhje me njerëzit tanë, që ta dinim se ç'po ndodhte më saktësisht. E ka thirrë Xhafer Zenën, dhe i ka treguar krejt çka ishte duke ndodhur. Të tjerët nuk dinin si t'i merrnim, sepse s'i kishim numrat e tyre. Saimi e ka thirrë edhe në Shtutgard Salihun, mirëpo s'di nëse ka folur me të a jo. Nuk dinim se çka të bënim: ta sulmonim policinë e t'i nxjerrnim njerëzit që na i kishin marrë, të arratiseshim në Shqipëri për konsultime tjera.

PYETJE : Si e gjetët formulën e shpëtimit në këtë situatë të rëndë për ju ?

Xhemajl Berisha : Thjesht, nuk dinim se çka të vepronim. Urdhri ka qenë që të mos binim në duart e policisë, por të iknim me çdo kusht. Ata që i kishin zënë, kanë treguar atë çka kanë ditur, por jo sa dinte Saimi. Saimi dinte shumëçka. Unë disa gjëra i kuptova prej tij. 
Vendosëm të iknim. Jemi përgatitur rreth orës 17 : 00. Dolëm nga Belegu, me dy automatikë, me bukur shumë fishekë. Shkuam në Pobërxh. Deri aty na ka përcjellë Imer Tahiraj. Ky nuk e di a ka fjetur në Pobërxh a jo, vetëm e di se ne kemi vazhduar rrugën më tutje. Prej Pobërxhe na ka përcjellë tezakët Tahir dhe Mujë Hadërgjonaj, bashkë me një kushëri të vetin, deri në bjeshkë. Njërin automatik ia kemi dhënë atyre, që ta kenë më vete për çdo rast. Njërin e kemi marrë ne, dhe kemi ecur tërë natën në borë e në të ftohtë. Bukë kishim, por nuk kishim kohë për të ngrënë fare. Diku kah ora 2 pasmesnate, kemi qenë në Rrasë të Zogut. Rrafsh ishte, por ftohtë nën 18 gradë celsius. Tentuam të depërtonim kërshave, por ishte e pamundur për shkak të borës. Zbritëm poshtë në Erenik. Por as nga këtu nuk mund të depërtonim. Na u desh të kthehemi. Natën e dytë jemi kthyer prapë në mal. Rreth muzgut, pra më 30 dhjetor, kemi mbërritur prapë në Pobërxhë. Ishim mërdhirë nga të ftohtët. Kemi fjetur atë natë aty. Të nesërmen e kemi marrë Mujë Hadergjonajn. Bashkë me të, në këmbë kemi shkuar deri në Junik. Atje e kemi marrë një taxi, që na ka dërguar deri në Shishmon. Prej Shishmonit, deri te shtëpia e fundit, kemi shkuar me një djalë të asaj shtëpie, në të cilën na pati dërguar Mujë tezaku. Para se të ndaheshim me atë djalin, e pyetëm për rrugën se nga dhe ku duhet të shkonim. Na ka udhëzuar aq drejt si të ishte me ne. Jemi ndarë me të. Unë e Saimi e kemi vazhduar rrugën. Diku kah ora 22 : 30 a 23 : 00 kemi mbërritur në fshatin Lugu i Zi (fshat i Tropojës). Filluam t'i shihnim dritat e ndezura të oborreve të shtëpive të fshatit. U ndalëm për të trokitur në një derë të shtëpisë, që e kishim më të afërmen. Saimi ka thirrë në oborrin e një shtëpie: " O i Zoti i shtëpisë! A doni mysafirë?" Doli një djalë. "Hajdeni, byrem!", na tha. Jemi futur brendë. Ia kishim pasë qëlluar shtëpisë, sepse ajo kishte qenë tamam një familje bujare shqiptare. Atë natë kemi fjetur aty. Të nesërmen, rreth orës 10 : 00 të mëngjesit, kemi dalë nga aty. Na ka përcjellë një vajzë e asaj shtëpie. Mësuese kishte qenë. Ajo na mësoi se kah duhej shkuar deri në Bajram Curr. Para se të ndaheshim prej saj, na pati porositur se "nëse keni ndonjë shumë parash më vete, askujt asnjë fjalë mos ja thoni, se është rrezik". Kemi udhëtuar atë natë. Kemi fjetur në një hotel, i cili ishte duke u renovuar, andaj s'kishte as nxemje, as asgjë. 8 batanije m'i ka qitur Saimi përmbi, por nuk më nxeheshin këmbët nga të ftoftët. Të nesërmen, më 1 janar, trageti nuk qarkullonte fare për shkak të festës. Na u desht të ktheheshim prapa. Në mbrëmje, jemi ndalur në fshatin Markgegaj, ku kemi fjetur në shtëpinë e Ibish Camit. Me një kamion, jemi nisur të nesërmen deri në Fierz. Kemi hypur në traget, dhe jemi nisur për Tiranë.

" DELEGATI " I PARË QË NA ERDHI NË TIRANË, ISHTE XHAVIT HALITI (5)

PYETJE : A ju priti dikush në Tiranë?

Xhemail Berisha : Po, na ka pritur një njeri shumë me autoritet në hierarkinë ushtarake të asaj kohe. Për momentin pa dijen e tij nuk mund t'ia permendi emrin. Veç ketij personi, te hotel "Tirana", na ka pritur një familje gjakovare, të cilën e kam njohur qysh në vitin 1981. Te ta edhe kemi fjetur atë natë. Ditën tjetër, e kemi marrë vajzën e të zotit të shtëpisë, Zija Ejupit, sepse doja ta vizitoja Brahim Pozharin. Vajza, në fakt, shtëpinë e Brahimit nuk e dinte, por me tha se punonte te Hajdin Sejdia (H. Sejdia nga fshati Grabanicë e Klinës v.j.). Pasi hëngrëm mëngjes, shkuam te shtëpia e Hajdinit. Por Brahimi nuk ishte aty. Më thanë se do të kthehej ka ora 16.00, se kishte shkuar me punë në Fier. Në familjen gjakovare hëngrëm drekë. Shkuam ta kërkonim sërish Brahimin. Tani ai ishte aty. Na mori në objektin ku punonte, te vila e Simon Stefanit, të cilën e kishte marrë me qera Hajdin Sejdia. Na luti për drekë. Me Hajdinin, ka folur nja pesë minuta. Ka dalë pastaj bashkë me të. Hajdin Sejdia, pas një njoftimi të shkurtër me ne, na tha: "Sa të jem unë këtu, për të ngrënë e për të fjetur mos u brengosni. E kam edhe një vilë tjetër, andaj, pa asnjë problem, rrini", na tha ai. Ju falënderuam. Atij i treguam se kishim ardhur ta takonim Brahimin, e jo për të ndejur tek ai. E kemi marrë Brahimin. Dhe shkuam në shtëpinë e tij ku jetonte. Aty ai na ka dhënë tesha dhe këpucë. Ne s'kishim marrë asgjë më vete. Në vilë e takuam edhe Demë Berishën, kushëririn e Sali Berishës. Kështu ditët i kalonim duke shetitur, dhe duke u takuar me shokët që ishin në Tiranë. Gjatë 15 ditëshit a 2 javëshit të janarit, " delegati " i parë që na erdhi ishte Xhavit Haliti. Në vilë, ku ishim unë, Saimi, Demë Berisha, Bajram Pozhari e shumë të tjerë, Xhavit Haliti m'u ka drejtuar me këto fjalë: "Tungjatjeta, Xhemajl Berisha!". " Tungjatjeta", ia ktheva. Nuk më bëri përshtypje. " Më duket se s'po më njeh ? ", vazhdoi Xhaviti. " Më fal,- i thashë-, se s'po të njoh. Ka kaluar kohë e gjatë e s'më kujtohesh". Ai ma ktheu: " Të kujtohet atëherë me Ramë Lulin në Burgun e Pejës ? ". " Ahaaa,- i thashë-, po, po tash po e di ". Mua s'më kujtohej aspak veç i thashë ashtu. Nejse e vazhduam bisedën. "Pse ke ikur, çka ka ndodhur? ", më pyeti: " Apo për biznes diçka?". " Pse, tregtar të dukem a, apo po tallesh me mua?", iu drejtova. "Vërtet fola", m'u përgjigj. Nejse. I rashë shkurt. "M'i ka zënë ca shokë policia, andaj ika, sepse kishte mundësi të më montonin ndonjë gjë".

Pyetje: Patët takime dhe telashe të tjera me sitipat e Xhavitit?

Xhemajl Berisha: Gjatë janarit, më kujtohet se ka ardhur edhe një kushëri imi-Faton Mehmetaj, bashkë me një Bajram Mehmetajn nga Gllogjani, por që nuk ishin në farë e në fis, edhe pse mbiemrin e kishin të njëjtë. Edhe e fejuara e Fatonit. Kemi qenë të fshehur, por nuk e di si kishte mundur të na gjente. 
I pyeta çka keni. Fatoni më tha se kanë ardhur t'i marrin armët nga ne, se donin ta vrisnin Vulën, që ishte një polic me famë të keqe në Deçan. "A s'keni armë në Deçan për ta vrarë atë? Apo këtu doni ta vrisni ?", i thashë Fatonit. Dhe vazhdova: "Faton, armët t'i kemi ofrur në shtëpi, por nuk i ke pranuar, andaj s'kemi çka flasim për to unë e ti!". Unë e Saimi i kemi përcjellë Fatonin e Bajramin prej shtëpisë ku banonim, në rrugën "Hajdar Hidi", afër Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, deri te hotel "Arbëria". Fjalët e fundit që ua kemi thënë janë:" Shkoni në shtëpi. Kur të vijë koha, pra, kur të fillojë lufta, që ishte e pashmangshme, menjëherë do t'ua dërgojmë ato. Vetëm lajmërohuni te unë ose te Saimi. Në dakik i merrni. Por duhet ditur se dikush duhet të japë urdhër për këtë. Duhet të jetë një udhëheqës për këtë, se lufta pa krye s'bëhet". Asnjëri prej tyre kurrë nuk janë paraqitur për të kërkuar armë. " Delegati " a personi i tretë, që na ka "vizituar" atë kohë ka qenë Brahim Avdyli, nëse nuk gaboj, nga Reka e Keqe. (Saimi e di më mirë kush ka qenë ai). Brahimi thirrej në njëfar dokumenti, që gjoja dokumentoka se Ibrahim Rugova e ka nënshkruar autonominë e Kosovës. Aty na erdhi edhe Zymer Berisha, i cili ishte person zyrtar në Përfaqësinë e Kosovës, në Tiranë. Pastaj një oficer i lartë - quhej Kastrioti, i cili i ushtronte grupet nga Kosova. Ishin edhe shumë të tjerë. Brahimi këmbëngulte vazhdimisht në atë dokumentin e tij. Njëri ndër 18 shokët që ishim aty, i tha: "Tregona atë dokument ". "Jo,- tha ai- atë e posedon Rexhep Qosja". Oficeri që ishte me ne, ia ktheu: "Po, mirë . Ti burrë, edhe pse s'po të njoh, çka mendon ti? Pse kanë ikur këta djem? Pse janë duke ushtruar? Kush i ka dërguar këta këtu? Rexhep Qosja a ti? A kush? A je ti për luftë?". Brahimi u shtang dhe filloi pakëz të belbëzonte. "Mirë që po ushtrojnë, por Ibrahim Rugova e ka nënshkruar autonominë. Edhe unë jam për luftë, por.", belbëzonte Brahimi. Thjesht u diktua se nuk ishte i përgatitur për asgjë. Nejse, ai iku. Deri në gusht, nuk e kam parë më kurrë. Një ditë, ishim duke ngrënë bukë në hotel "Arbëria". Rastësisht e pashë. Iu afrova. E përshëndeta, e pastaj iu drejtova: "A më njeh?". "Jo, s'të kam parë kurrë!". " Unë po të njoh. Ti je ai që një herë, në Rrugën "Hajdar Hidi", mua e disa të tjerëve na ke pasë premtuar se do të na e sjellësh dokumentin e nënshkruar nga Ibrahim Rugova për autonominë e Kosovës". Mbeti i habitur. "Jo, jo. Je gabim, se unë asfarë dokumenti s'i kam premtuar kurrë askujt". Atëherë i thashë: Ke gënjyer një herë, e sot po gënjen prapë. Dy herë po gënjen. Ishalla Rexhep Qosja nuk është me mendtë e tua". 

Xhemajl Berisha shkëputet pak nga biseda jonë, për t'i kundërshtuar disa pohime të lëpëkësitëve për Adem Jasharin, dhe për t'i demantuar disa pjesë të intervistës së Xhavit Halitit, dhënë ditores "Zëri" si dhe ndonjë diskutim të Bajram Kosumit në Parlamentin e Kosovës.

Xhemajl Berisha në veten e parë: Kam dëgjuar dhe lexuar se Adem Jashari paska qenë anëtar i LPK-së! Këtë e kam lexuar në gazetën "Zëri i Kosovës", shkruar nga Bedri Islami, më 10.12.1998. Athua, askush s'e ka ditur ku dhe në çka ka qenë i kyçyr Adem Jashari, vetëm i paska mbetur Bedri Islamit të na e mësojë këtë!? Por, në këtë kohë Adem Jashari veç kishte rënë për lirinë e Kosovës. Për të, e kishte flijuar gati edhe tërë familjen. Kishte dhënë tërë atë çka mund të jepej. Tashti ky farë Bedri Islami fliste në emër të Adem Jasharit! Poashtu ky, Bedri Islami, thoshte se Isuf e Bardhosh Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zeka paskan qenë themeluesit e LPK-së, dhe anëtarë të kësaj partie. Këtë unë nuk e di. Ndrërsa Adem Jashari kurrë s'ka qenë as drejtues, as anëtar i LPK-së. Mund të polimizoj edhe me njerëz që e ndiejnë vetën edhe më afër me Adem Jasharin, e lëre më me Bedri Islamin, të cilin më së miri na e kanë pasqyruar Abdi Baleta në shkrimet e tij, si dhe Nazmi Berisha i Dyzit në librin e tij "Njëzet vjet nëpër burgjet e Enever Hoxhes". Një sqarim për lexuesit pra: Ky, Bedri Islami, ka qenë njeri i Sigurimit të Enver Hoxhës që i ka marrë në pyetje shqiptarët e Kosovës derisa i ka çmendur. Vërejtjen tjetër e kam për Musë Jasharin, ish-bashkëveprimtar i legjendarit Adem Jashari, siç edhe thirret ai, tash është pjestar i TMK-së. Në pyetjen e gazetës ditore "Zëri" të 8 marsit 2002 se cila është historia e fotografisë së Adem Jasharit me Ibrahim Rugovën, Musa Jashari përgjigjet: " Unë mund të them aq sa mund të thuhet për atë fotografi. Adem Jashari ishte në Shqipëri, dhe në atë kohë bisedohej për çështjen e Kosovës. Atëherë Ademi shkoi aty të mësonte se çka në fakt bisedohej. Ishte shumë i interesuar. Aty e zuri fotoaparati. Kjo është historia. Unë kaq mund të them për fotografinë e tij me Ibrahim Rugovën". 
Çka ka thënë Musa Jashari nuk është fare e vërtetë. Nuk e di se ku dhe për çka ka qenë ai në atë kohë, as ku e ka marrë këtë informatë për çështjen e fotos. Ndërsa unë po e them të vërtetën, sepse, një ditë, përpara kam qenë me Adem Jasharin në përfaqësinë e Kosovës, në Tiranë, në atë kohë. Kemi ndejur me Zymer Berishën. Ai na ka thënë: "A po vini në aeroport ta presim të zotin e shtëpisë, se na vjen nesër?". Unë i thashë se s'kam mundësi, sepse më duhej të kërkoja banesë për pesë fëmijët dhe gruan time. "Por Ademi mund të shkojë, dhe mund ta marrë më vete edhe Jakup Nurën", i thashë Zymerit. (Jakupi, në atë moment, nuk ka qenë aty prezent). Dhe, kaq ka qenë biseda mes nesh, për çështjen e ardhjes së Ibrahim Rugovës. Të nesërmen, ka shkuar Ademi me Jakup Nurën, që shihet edhe në foto. Pra, Adem Jashari nuk ka shkuar rastësisht atje. Po ashtu, as aparati nuk e ka zënë Adem Jasharin rastësisht në pritjen e Ibrahim Rugovës në Tiranë. Po ka shkuar me vetëdije dhe dëshirë të plotë. Kaq. 

FEHMI AGANI E SALIH ÇEKAJ KANË QENË NË KONTAKT ME LEGJENDARËT ADEM JASHARIN DHE ZAHIR PAJAZITIN (6)

Xhavit Haliti, i ka kontribuar më së shumri formimit të ushtrisë me dy krahë. Krahu i tij ka pasur 150 ushtarë në tërë Kosovën, dhe krahu ynë 99% të ushtrisë, dhe ka qenë nën komandën e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së Kosovës, komanduar nga i ndjeri Ahmet Krasniqi, që e vranë lëpëkësitët në Tiranë.

Në vitin 2002, lexova rastësisht " Zërin". Hasa në një intervistë të Xhavit Halitit. Nuk kam pasur mundësi t'i përcjellë të gjitha pjesët e saj. Në ato që i kam lexuar kam hasur në shumë të pavërteta. Pyetja e "Zërit" drejtuar Xhavit Halitit ishte:" Ku dhe si je takuar me Adem Jasharin?". Xhavit Haliti: " Me Adem Jasharin jam takuar në Tiranë më 1991 për herë të parë. Ai ndejti një kohë të gjatë në pritje, pasi që të gjithë ata që ushtronin në Shqipëri, ishin realisht të dekonspiruar". Unë tash i drejtohem Xhavit Halitit: " Pasi e paske ditur që kemi qenë të dekonspiruar, pse nuk na tragon tash kush na ka dekonspiruar? Po ashtu, Adem Jashari, më 1991, nuk ka qëndruar gjatë në Shqipëri, por vetëm një muaj (tetor-nëntor), gjatë ushtrimeve ushtarake, që i ka pasur me shokët e tjerë. Dy ditë para se të kthehej në Kosovë, kam pasur një shëtitje me të te Varrezat e Dëshmorëve, një orë a më pak. Xhavit Haliti s'ka pasur mundësi ta takojë gjatë Ademin, sepse ai s'ka qëndruar kaq kohë në Shqipëri. Pastaj, Xhaviti e thotë edhe këtë: "Së bashku me të tjerët, ishin vendosur në Shtëpinë e Oficierëve, siç quhej në atë kohë". As kjo s'është aspak e vërtetë, sepse Ademi më 1991 s'ka qëndruar në atë shtëpi, si thotë Xhaviti, por ka bërë ushtrime me shokët e tij në Malin e Dajtit, në Surrel. Xh. Haliti thotë:" ...normalisht s'kishim asgjë tjetër se ç'të bënim, pos që rrinim së bashku në një çajtore, ku mblidheshim dhe bisedonim". 

Fatkeqësia është se tash, kur dikujt i duhen poena politikë, e hap
gojën për ta bërë të afërt komandantin legjendar Adem Jasharin

E pyes Xhavitin: A ka mundësi të na tregosh se ku ka qenë ajo çajtore, sepse, me sa di unë, në Shqipëri, më 1991, s'ka ekzistuar asnjë sosh atëherë. Xh. Haliti thotë më tutje: "...në të vërtetë, s'kam biseduar shumë as intimisht me të, por, së bashku, kemi trajtuar problemet e qëndrimit në Kosovë, ose të mundësisë së arratisjes nga Kosova, si dhe për mundësinë e organizimit në Kosovë". Aspak s'është e vërtetë. Fatkeqësia është se tash, kur dikujt i duhen poenat politikë, e hap gojën për ta bërë të afërt komandantin legjendar Adem Jasharin. Në fakt, s'kanë pasur kurrë biseda të afërta me të. Sipas Xhavit Halitit "... pasi që shumica e të ardhurve që hynin në Shqipëri, rrinin duke pritur dokumentat për t'u arratisur në perëndim, Ademi kishte vendosur dhe priste miratimin në një mënyrë që të futej në Kosovë. Nuk e di nëse qëndronte dikush prapa tij, siç po shkruhet nëpër revista me plot patetizëm ". Ashtu siç është shkruar nëpër gazeta, ashtu edhe ka qenë. Dihet kush ka qenë prapa tij, kurse patetike është intervista e Xhavit Halitit, për arsye se sharron edhe më shumë, kur thotë se " rreth këtyre çështjeve, nuk kemi bërë biseda intime me Ademin. Nuk kemi biseduar rreth planeve të tij konkrete. E kam konsideruar si të tepërt perzierjen në çështjen e tij private, dhe as sot nuk pyes askënd për gjërat personale ". Hëëë ! Në një anë ai ka qenë komandant i UÇK-së, thotë Xhaviti (në fakt ai kurrë emblemë të UÇK-së nuk ka pasur) - e në anët tjetër thotë se kurrë me të nuk ka biseduar intimisht. I vetmi njeri që e paska pyetur Xhaviti paskëshkam qenë unë (!), atëherë kur interesohej të dinte pse kam ikur, ku dhe si. Thjesht, ty, Xh. Haliti, të kemi pasur hap pas hapi pas shpine, duke na përcjellë se ç'po bënim. Kudo që kemi shkuar, qoftë 2 ditë në Tirane, në Durrës a kudo, na ke mbirë prapa. Kush dhe si të ka dërguar, ti e di. Veç ti e di se ç'plane ke pasur. Prapë po të them: kemi qenë të përcjellur nga ti kudo pas shpine, kryesisht unë dhe dy shokët e Mentor Kaçit. Këtë s'e luan topi, as pushka, ta kojti ty a jo. Edhe shokëve të tu të tjerë. Xh. Haliti: "Nëpër gazeta shkruhet se është fshehur dikush pas gjithë kësaj". Normalisht se po, sepse këto punë është dashur ashtu të bëhen. Këto punë i ka udhëhequr Fehmi Agani e Sali Çekaj, që ka qenë i lidhur me Adem Jasharin dhe Zahir Pajazitin. Zahiri, fatkeqësisht, u vra pas pak kohësh, pasi u njoftua me ju antarët e LPK-së. Kush e ka vënë në lidhje me ju të LPK-së, e di ai që e ka bërë këtë, dhe ia ka borxh Zahirit ta thotë të vërtetën. Të kthehemi tek patetikja. Patetizëm i Xhavitit është kur, për shembull, në pyetjen e gazetarit të "Zëri"-t: "Ti kthehemi bisedës që e patët në Tiranë me Nait Hasanin dhe Rexhep Selimin. A u morët vesh rreth organizimit të një shtabi të përgjithshëm a të një koordinimi më intensiv?", Xh.Haliti përgjigjet: "Shtabi duhej të funksiononte normalisht. Dihej se në një shtet normal, shefi i një shtabi duhej të zgjedhej nga presidenti dhe qeverija e atij shteti". Sipas Xhavitit, presidenti i atëhershëm dhe parlamenti i asaj kohe, paskan qenë punë jonormale! Nën okupim populli i ka mbajtur zgjedhjet, dhe është përcaktuar. I ka treguar botës dhe Serbisë se ne edhe në këso situatash, mund t'i mbajmë zgjedhjet, dhe t'i zgjedhim prijësit tanë, si për çështje politike, ashtu edhe ato ushtarake. Edhe ti, Xh. Haliti, e di këtë gjë. Kjo është ajo patetikja jote, Xh. Haliti." Kjo në rastin tonë nuk ka qenë e tillë, pasi që nuk kemi pasur asnjë organizim të tillë që do t'i pranonte rreziqet", thotë ai. Unë po i përgjigjem Xhavitit, se rreziqet nuk kanë qenë për ty në vitin 1991, '92, '93.e deri sa plasi lufta . E pye Xhavitin sa ushtarë i ka pasur ai? Një, dy a tre në secilin fshat? E diku, asnjë.

Në komunën e Deçanit, kanë qenë 99% e popullsisë pro instituioneve

Sipas tij, s'paska pasur organizim tjetër, veç atij të LPK-së!!! Ky ka qenë qëllimi I Xhavitit - t'i vjelësh frytet në bashçen e huj. Formimi i ushtrisë a organizimi i armatosur ka qenë qysh në vitin 1991 në mënyrën institucionale, e jo siç thotë ai. Do t'a cekë disa "të mira të tij". E di shumë mirë Xhaviti bisedën që e kemi pasur në vitin 1993, kur më ka ardhur njëri në banesë e më ka thënë se ka ardhur dikush nga Zvicra e po do të shohë ty, Xhemajl. Më ka shkuar mendja menjëhere, se Xhaviti mund të ishte ai që më kërkonte. Jam nisur bashkë me atë që ma kishte pasë dërgur. Jemi takuar në një restorant afër Lanës (lumi Lana). Pasi u përshëndetëm, kemi porositur nga një kafe. Kuriri i tij është larguar (s'po ia përmendi emrin, por deçanas është). Nëse atij i kruhet shpina, do t'ia cekë " të mirat e tij ". Sa na kanë ardhur kafet, është larguar kamarieri, Xh. Halitit më tha: "Xhemajl, nuk më kishe pasë treguar drejt në vitin 1992, në vilën e Hajdin Sejdisë, kur të kam pyetur". "Sepse s'e kam pasur obligim ", t'u përgjigja. " Jo, jo,-tha-, ke të drejtë". Nuk guxonte të më shikonte në sy. Atëherë i kam thënë: "Do të flasim tash pak shkurt, se ju ka ardhur fundi disa gënjeshtarve. Unë e di se ti, Xh. Haliti, në momentin që m'u ke drejtuar atëherë me emër e mbimër, e kam ditur se je i dërguar me qëllim tek ne, që t'i vjelësh frytet tona, sepse kemi qenë të organizuar të gjithë djemtë e Dukagjinit, Llapit e Drenicës ". Tash po i them se, nëse do të dijë diçka, le të hapet vetë. I tregoj se ku jam unë e ku është ai. Sipas lëpëkësë, del se ajo e ka organizuar ushtrinë (!), dhe se vetëm ajo ka luftuar e askush tjetër më. Më irituar një diskutimi I Xhavitit në Parlamentin e Kosovës, në janarin e këtij viti (2003) " Unë jam njeriu më i përfolur në Kosovë. Flitet që unë e kam armatosur edhe Alkaidën, kam luftuar me ata, kam armatosur IRA-n, kam luftuar për IRA-n". E kjo është patetike, Xh. Haliti, sepse ti i ikën së vërtetës. Në fakt, Xh. Haliti, i ka kontribuar më së shumti formimit të ushtrisë me dy krahë. Krahu i tij ka pasur 150 ushtarë në tërë Kosovën, dhe krahu ynë me 99% të ushtrisë, dhe ka qenë nën komandën e Minsitrisë së Mbrojtjes së Kosovës, komanduar nga i ndjeri Ahmet Krasniqi, që e vranë lëpëkësitët në Tiranë. Pra, lëpëkëistët kanë "merita", sepse e vranë njeriun kryesor profesionist, që, për ekspertët si Ahmet Krasniqi, të tjerët investojnë, kurse këta lëpëkëistat, i vrasn! Me gjak e kanë filluar e kam frikë se me gjak do të merrni fund. Kenë filluar me vrasjen e Ali Ukajt në qendër të Tiranës. Aliu ishte një gazetar nga Lumbardhi dhe zëdhënësi i parë i UÇK-së. Pse e bënë këtë? Sepse nuk u pajtua me ta. Ai pranoi UÇK-në nën komandën e Qeverisë së Kosovës, të cilën qeveri Xhaviti dhe shokët e tij kurrë nuk e njohën, por ia bëtë taminin qverisë kuislinge të Fatos Nanos, etj. Si mendon Xh. Haliti, se Greqia, për hir të shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë, e shet Serbinë?! Si keni mendon ai dhe shokët e tij se, përmes Greqisë, mund ta nxjerrni Kosovën prej kthetrave të saj ?! A e ha Greqia këtë? Jo, kurrë, sepse Nanosi është agjent i grekut. Të gjithë e njohin Nanosin për tradhtitë e tij. Xhaviti dhe shokët e tij e kanë filluar me gjëra të këqija. E të gjithë ata që e fillojnë me gjëa të këqija një punë, fundin e kanë të keq. Pak ju duket vrasja e Shaban Manajt? Djegia e tij? Vetëm shkiet e kanë bërë një gjë të tillë. Këtë e bëtë edhe ju. Pastaj, dy djemtë e Zeqirajve, që e kishin përcjellë kryetarin e komunës në Istog. Ismet Rracin, Enver Malokun, Xhemajl Mustafën, komandant Drinin, Smajl Hajdarajn, kolonel Tahir Zemajn e mjaft të tjerë. Sipas Xhavit Halitit dhe shokëve të tij, " kolaboracianotë " (bashkëpunëtorë, se s'po ma qet gjuha, hahah !). Këta i vranë se ua kanë zënë rrugën, që të vinë ku janë tash.

POLEMIKË ME BAJRAM KOSUMIN (7)

PYETJE : Pasi veç dole në një temë tjetër, si i komenton fjalët e Bajram Kosumit në parlamentin e Kosovës se "edhe nëse është marrë ndokush, janë marrë disa bashkëpunëtorë të serbit, e nuk duhet të bëhet e madhe?"

Xhemajl Berisha në vetën e parë: Bajram Kosumit do t'ia bëjë këto pyetje, dhe vetë do t'u përgjigjem atyre, se nuk është vështirë: "Po si, bre Bajram Kosumi, u vra Tahir Zemaj vetë i treti në Pejë, pastaj Ibish Hoti - avokat, Ilir Selimaj, pas vrasjes së Tahirit  të gjithë në Pejë? Të gjitha janë vrasje politike. Pse shqetësoheni kur i quan dikush vrasje politike? Sepse ju djeg, keni vetë dorë në ato gjëra. Jeni të njëjtë me Xhavitin. E ju, as që diskutoni asnjë fjalë të vetme, por vetëm me këtë shprehje dilni në opinion: "Pse nuk zbulohen këto vrasje"? Do të zbulohen, do të vijë koha. Ti, Bajram Kosumi, si mund t'i quash Xhemajl Mustafën, Enver Malokun e komandant Drinin bashkëpunëtorë të serbit, kur dihet sa kanë kontribuar ata për çështjen e Kosovës. Komandant Drini u vra kinse qenka dëgjuar duke folur serbisht në radiolidhje? Hëm ! Si të flet dikush serbisht, medemek, qenka bashkëpunëtor i shkaut a? Edhe po të kishte qenë ashtu, ekzistojnë ligjet, rregullat me të cilat punon çdo kush, andaj nuk vritet njeriu kështu si bëni ju, duke ekzekutuar njerëz. Jo, more zotni, jo, se ti brenda në partinë tënde, bile-bile, edhe programin e partisë tënde, ta ka bërë bashkëpunëtori i Titos, Mahmut Bakalli. Tash ke fytyrë t'i thuash dikujt diçka. Por, mos u bëni merak, se do t'u vijë fundi edhe këtyre gjërave. Do të them edhe diçka. Kam dëgjuar se shumë kanë qenë bashkëpunëtorëtë Serbisë, sipas teje dhe shokëve tu. Keni thënë për të gjithë ata që ua keni ndërperë jetën. Dhe gjithmonë vetëm pasi janë vrarë ata. Mua më intereson një gjë: Xheladin Muharrem Lekajn, që ka jetuar në Perëndim, të cilin e kam njohur si shumë djalë të mirë e të zgjuar, që 6 gjuhë i ka ditur. Ai i është përgjigjur atdheut, duke e lënë luksin e tij të madh, dhe asnjëherë nuk e ka lëshuar në front pikën e Lumbardhit e në Pozhar. Një ditë, është marrë në pyetje nga shtabi i Gllogjanit, disa herë. Dhe është dërguar në Lumbardh, sipër Maznikut, kah Maliet e Dashinocit. Këtë e ka marrë një person (tash s'do t'ia përmendi emrin asnjërit nga këta tre persona), dhe e ka dërguar në Gllogjan. Ky ia dorëzon personit të dytë, i cili e merr në pyetje, dhe e lë nën mëshirën e të tretit. E ky i treti e likuidon. Pra, me qëllim s'po them, e pushkaton, por e likuidon, në mënyrën më barbare. Unë, them lirisht, se më tradhtar është ai që e ka dhënë urdhërin për likuidim, se sa ky që akuzohej gjoja se ishte bashkëpunëtor i serbëve. Në bazë të cilit ligj ju e quani bashkëpunëtor një shqiptar, dhe në bazë të çfarë urdhëri ligjor ju e likuidoni? Besim Dajaku, Bekim Kastrati u vranë nga dora shqipfolëse. Bekimi ishte ushtar i UÇK-së dhe një gazetar, që e kreu detyrën e vet me nder. Tradhtarë janë këta?! Tradhëtar ishte Gani Geci që, me urdhër të Adem Jasharit, kreu aksionin e parë në Skënderaj kundër policisë gjakpirëse të serbit. Tradhtar ishte Ukë Bytyçi vetë i treti, që e vranë ditën e zgjedhjeve, duke e festuar fitoren?! S'keni turp. Sipas jush, ju me 15 veta në Zvicër e Shqipëri e keni fituar lirinë e jo të tjerët. Ne të tjerët kemi ngrënë bari, apo jo?! Zotëri, ne kemi punuar me urdhra të njerëzve të pendës e të pushkës, në mënyrë të organizuar. Ne kemi qenë të udhëhequr nga njeriu i pendës e i pushkës, që nuk ka dhënë vetëm urdhra, por ka ditur edhe t'i dëgjojë ata lart. Organizimin në Rrafsh të Dukagjinit e ka bërë Sali Çekaj. Në Drenicë Adem Jashari. Zahir Pajaziti e vllezërit Gurbetini në Prishtinë. E shumë e shumë të tjerë nga Llapi, të cilët ishin djem të mirë e trima. Pastaj Xhafer Zena, vëllezërit Sheholli nga Hertica, Ekrem Sheholli, Isuf IsmajliJanë të gjithë këta emra që i kontribuan me nder kombit shqiptar. Këto janë gjëra reale e jo patetizëm, si i quan Xhaviti.

PYETJE : T'i kthehemi temës sërish. Ishim tek viti 1993.

Xhemajl Berisha: Po, dakord. Atëherë isha në Tiranë. Fola një ditë me Saimin në telefon. Ai më tha ta prisja se do të vinte në gusht. Ata nuk erdhën në gusht, por kah gjysma e korrikut. I thashë: "Po ti më ke thënë në gusht, e jo tash? Çka u bë?". " E po,-tha- nganjëherë duhet me rrejt. Jo shumë, po ngapak, s'ka dert", tha. Plasi gazi. Kishin ardhur me bus të Zenun Idrizit, bashkë me Ismet Avdullahun deri në Vlorë. Salihu e Zymer Luli me aeroplan. Me ta, ishte edhe një Nazmiu. Zenun Idrizin e pritnim atyre ditëve të vinte. Dola unë me Ismet Avdullahun ta prisja në aeroport. Ka ardhur edhe Zenuni. Janë përgatitur. Të nesërmen unë me Ismet Avdullahun dolëm në qytet. Ka zbritur Sali Çekaj. Ai kishte qenë në përfaqësinë e Kosovës. Aty jemi përshëndetur, dhe kemi biseduar pak. Unë s'kam ndejur me ta, po jam larguar. Salihu më tha të rrija. I thashë se çështjet, dhe disa biseda që vetëm ju i dini, s'kam qejf t'ju përzihem. Pasi e kanë kryer bisedën me Salihun, unë e Ismeti jemi përshëndetur me Salihun. E kishin pasë lënë që të nesërmen të nisemi me bus të Zenunit. Dhe të takohemi në Bushat, tek nje restorant. Të nesërmen, u bashkuam. Gruan e tij e kemi dërguar te daja në Divjak. Aty ka qenë edhe Bajrami (vëllai i Saimit). Jemi kthyer unë, Saimi, Ismeti Avdullahu, Zenuni në Tiranë. Aty ishte edhe Nazmiu (s'më kujtohet mbiemri). E takojmë Salihun e Zymer Lulin në Bushat. Atë natë kemi hypur në traget të gjithë, dhe kemi kaluar Komonin, Fierzën dhe kemi shkuar në Bajram Curr. Këtë po e ceki, për shkak se këta lëpëkëicat po flasin gjithçka. Salihu donte ta kemi një bazë në Tropojë, që të jemi në lidhje tërë kohën. I thashë: " Unë i kam tri vende, në të cilat mund të llogarisim për ndihmë në këtë aspekt. Njëri është në Bajram Curr, pra te kushëriri i Salih Berishës, tjetri në një fshat tjetër të Bajram Currit, që s'kishte të bënte më familjen e tij, kurse vendin e tretë në Lugun e Zi, që ishte edhe pak më larg. Ti, Salih, zgjidh në cilën familje të duash ". Salihu më tha se, për momentin, jemi këtu, andaj s'mund të zgjedhim ku e si, por po shkojmë tek kushëriri i Salih Berishës, pasi që ishim veç në Bajram Curr. Kemi shkuar në shtëpinë e tij. Babai i tij quhet Ahmet Xhema. Ka tre djemë: Demën, Abedinin dhe Rexhën. Të gjithë kishin qenë në bjeshkë. Vetëm Abedini ishte në shtëpi. Kam thirrë në shtëpinë e tyre. Ka dalë gruaja e Abedinit. Më lutën me Abedinin të hyja brenda. Nuk hyra, veç Abedinit i thashë t'i tregojë gruas se, deri kah ora 23. 00, nuk mund të vijë, sepse jam me shokë, e ata duan të shkojnë në Kosovë. Jemi bërë bashkë me Abedinin, dhe me shokët. I kemi marrë armët, dhe jemi nisë të gjithë nën komandën e Sali Çekajt. I kemi përcjellë deri në fund, deri ku s'ka shku më vetura. Pastaj nën hijen e një lajthie jemi ulur dhe kemi bisedonim. Salihi ka qenë i interesuar të dalë deri në Bjeshkën e Gjeravicës. Abedini e ka udhëzuar krejt cilës rrugë të shkojë. Bile Abedini ua tregoi edhe emrin e një personi ku mund të ndaleshin. Aty,u tha, ndaluni lirisht. Ishte vonë. Vlen të ceki se shoqërimi im me Sali Çekajn nuk ishte se ai nuk e dinte rrugën e kufirit, mirëpo qëllimi ynë ishte që të jemi në lidhje tërë kohën, dhe ta kemi një bazë aty. Për këtë, më ka marrë më vete Sali Çekaj. Kjo bazë, tërë kohën, ka qenë e jona. Pra, unë isha vetëm t'i njoftoj me atë familje aty, dhe të mbetej si bazë jona ajo familje. Qëndruan sa qëndruan në Kosovë. Atje i takuan njerëzit, të cilëve ua dërguan armët që i kishin. Më vonë, u kthyen në Shqipëri. Ismeti e Avdullahu më përpara, 2-3 ditë. I kam vendosur në një banesë në Tiranë, afër times. Kanë ngrënë darkë te unë, dhe i kam dërguar të flenë. Më ftuan edhe mua të bisedonim, por unë nuk shkova. Ju thashë se, nëse kanë vërejtje deri në bazën ku unë i kam dërgur, të ma thonë lirisht. Salihut në Kosovë iu kishte pas enjur këmba nga ndrydhja. Kemi shkuar me Saimin, dhe e kemi thirrë në orën 23.00 një mjek, që unë e njihja, dhe ia kemi sjellë Salihut, quhej Zamir. Ai na pyeti se a kishe marrë ndonje medikamanet Salihu? Më kujtohet se i pata thënë:" Zamir, ne s'kemi ditur çka t'i bëjmë për këmbë, vetëm se 1 litër raki llozë ia kemi qitur në këmbë. Mjeku ia shëroi të enjturit. Pas 2-3 ditëve, iu shërua këmba. Shokët shkuan, përveç Salihut, i cili mbeti në Shqipëri. Nuk e pyeta pse ka mbetur ky në Tiranë, por shokët më treguan pastaj se kishte pasur probleme në kufirin Zvicër-Gjermani, e kanë dashur ta kthejnë në Beograd a ku ta di unë. Kryesorja, shyqyr që kishte shpëtuar. Sa ka qëndrur në Tiranë, çdo ditë jam takuar me të. Takoheshim, shkonim kah Qeveria e Kosovës, pinin ndonjë kafe nëpër restorante, dhe bisedonim për organizimin dhe për luftën. Zakonisht nëpër lokalet, ku kishte shumë shqiptarë të Kosovës, Salihu nuk shkonte, sepse kishte shumë pisa që s'meritonin as t'i shohësh, e lëre të takoheshe me ta. Një ditë me Salihun jemi ulur në një lokal afër bankës shqiptare. Pas pak, ka ardhur Azem Hajdari, i cili u ul me ne. 


SALI ÇEKAJ BËNTE AKSIONE, LPK-ja SHKRUNTE KOMUNIKATA

PYETJE : A folët rreth Kosovës me Azemin dhe a ju kujtohet ndonjë detal nga përmbajtja e asaj bisede?

Xhemajl Berisha: Po, biseda ka zgjatur më tepër se dy orë. Pasi u thelluam në bisedë, unë deshta të çohem, meqë nuk e dija a ishte takim i planifikuar në mes të Salihut dhe Azemit." I thashë, Salih, nëse unë ju pengoj, po largohem". "Jo, tha Salihu - në asnjë mënyrë". Gjatë diskutimit, më kujtohet se Azem Hajdari na ka thënë: " Po filloi lufta sa të jem ne në qeveri, po të donë shqiptarët e Kosovës, do të kenë armë e municion çfarë të duan e sa të duan. Janë të gatshme dhe të konzervuara, andaj vetëm jau hapi derën, dhe merrni çka të doni për të luftuar kundër serbit. Dhe jo vetëm fishekë e municion, por edhe oficierë". Ka qenë në marrëveshje me Sali Berishën ky a jo, unë nuk e di. Por, ka qenë vërtet fat i keq që Azem Hajdarin e vranë, se ishte një njeri tepër i dhënë për çështjen shqiptare. Ishte një kolos i atdhetarizmit. Pse e thashë këtë? Sepse ka shumë gjëra që unë e Saim Tahiraj i dimë dhe me kohë do t'i themi. 

Salihu shkoi në Gjermani, unë mbeta në Tiranë

PYETJE : Salihu ka qëndruar edhe më tutje në Tiranë apo u kthye në Gjermani?

Xhemajl Berisha: Pasi qenë kthyer nga Kosova, Salihu një kohë qënrdoi në Tiranë pastaj shkoi në Gjermani. Unë mbeta thuajse vetëm një kohë në Tiranë. Kuptohet, tërë kohën isha i rrethuar me lëpëkëica, të cilët më bënin pyetje tërë kohën, pastaj oferta, më ofronin pasaporta kinse të dalë jashtë, e këso e aso gjërash të llojllojshme. Me thoshin se, po pate nevojë a dëshirë të qëndrosh edhe në Shqipëri, të ndihmojmë të punosh shtëpi, ma qitnin në tavolinë pasaportën e dikujt që ta shfrytëzoja etj. I kam refuzuar në vazhdimësi, me arsyetimin se jam me gruan dhe 5 fëmijë, po edhe se s'kam dëshirë të dilja jashtë vetë e ta lija familjen këtu te Fatos Nano. Me thoshin se ne ju kemi ndihmuar shumëkujt, por po na thonë se këtë ndihmë ua kemi ofrur vetëm e vetëm të bëhen antarë të partisë sonë, pra të LPK-së. Ju kam pasë thënë se, po të m'i ofronin miliardat, s'bëhem anëtar i partisë së tyre. " Këtë pasaportë falëmnderit që ma keni sjellë, jepjani Bajram Mehmetit, i cili është i juaji, dhe këtë pasaportë është duke e pritur të dalë në Zvicër", u pata thënë. Kështu njeriu i LPK-së, që ma kishte sjellë atë, mbeti si në grackë me këtë, andaj edhe ia dha pasaportën Bajram Mehmetajt. E ka marr Bajrami pasaportën, dhe me të doli në Zvicër, ku jeton edhe sot e kësaj dite. Personi që ma ka sjellë atë, quhej Adem Grabovci. Kjo ka ngjarë në kafe-lokalin e quajtur "Evropa", në katin e parë përdhesë. 

PYETJE : Po a të shoqëronte dikush tjetër gjatë kësaj kohe?

Xhemajl Berisha: Unë e njihja pak Ismet Çekun. Rrinim me të. Nga Kosova ishte edhe Elez Elezi, kështu që u bëmë bashkë dhe rrinim e shëtisnim. Unë bëra përpjekje në çdo mënyrë të dalë në Zvicër a në Gjermani. Në tetor, me ndihmën e shokëve, ia arrita të dalë. Nuk do t'jau përmendi emrat. Si refugjat në Kampin Rojsvill, kam ndejur deri në shtator - tetor të vitit 1994. Të parët që më kanë vizituar kanë qenë 2 anëtarë të LPK-së, por të cilëve nuk do t'ua përmendi emrin, pasi që nuk janë të egër si këta të tjerët, por janë të pasherr. Por prapë se prapë, falëmnderit prej tyre. Salihu me shokë, më 1994, u futën prapë në Kosovë. Bënë disa aksione, për të cilat diskutohej shumë nga njerëzit në variante të ndryshme. Këto aksione apo veprime u përsëritën edhe më 1995, pasi që u futën prapë në Kosovë Sali Çeku me Saimin, Zenun Idrizin, Ismet Çekun e të tjerët. Kur filluan shokët tanë t'i bëjnë shpërthimet fillojnë edhe komunikatat e famshme të Xhavit Halitit, me kompani. Para se të futën në Kosovë edhe në vitin 1996, një ditë më thirri Saimi në telefon e më tha: "Xhemajl, e kam një hall të vogël, por s'është që nuk ka zgjidhje". 
Më tregoi se do të futen brenda, por fëmijët s'mund t'i linte vetëm me gruan në banesë. I kam thënë ta sillte tek unë familjen. Saimin e kam përcjellë deri në aeroport. Gjatë ndarjes, e di që i kam thënë: "Amanet e ki kur të kryhet puna, pra, kur të mbërrish në Tiranë, lajmërom se a keni mbërritur të gjithë mirë, apo çka do që të ndodhte. Jemi përshëndetur. Kanë shkuar, por normalisht me vonesë, sepse dihej si ishin mundësitë e hyrjes në Kosovë. Gruaja e tij u bë merak, se nuk dinte se ç'po ndodhte, dhe për ku ishte nisur Saimi me shokët. Por, në lajme kur dëgjuam se në shtëpitë e refugjatëve në Junik edhe Irzniç e gjetiu janë bërë këto shpërthime e sulme ndaj policisë serbe, atëherë ajo e diti se Saimi ishte në Kosovë. Megjithatë, unë nuk ia pohova këtë. Më duhet të cek se është shumë e çuditshme se si sot ka ndodhur aksioni, e të nesërmen në TVSH ka dalë se ndodhi kjo e kjo ngjarje. Të pasnesërmen, po i dëgjoja lajmet në RTSH se Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i UÇK-së, me komunikatën nr(nuk e di cila ka qenë), kështu e kështu, e merr sulmin mbi vete. S'ishte interesant për mua se çka thoshin, por kush doli me këtë komunikatë? Ishte qesharake vërtet. Erdhën Saimi, Sali Çekaj, Ismet Çeku, Zenun Idrizi dhe plot të tjerë nga Kosova, pas aksioneve dhe detyrave që i kishin kryer. Kaluan 4-5 ditë, dhe bëri telefoni. Ishte Saimi. E pyeta se si kanë kaluar, dhe se ç'kishte të re. "Të gjithë shëndosh e mirë jemi", më tha: "Si kemi shkuar, edhe jemi kthyer. A ka diçka të re, - më pyeti?". "Po", - i thashë. "Ka dalë një komunikatë, në të cilën pranohen aksionet e kryera në emër të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm". "Jo, bre", tha Saimi. "Kur ashtu?". Thashë para dy- tri netësh, sa keni qenë ju ende në Kosovë. 
Ja këto ishin punët e fëlliqta të lëpëkëicave që kanë manipuluar me vlerat tona. Ata e quajnë Adem Jasharin komandant legjendar të UÇK-së, kur ai kurrë shenjë të saj s'ka bartur, kurrë armë s'i kanë dërguar e asgjë tjetër. Si mund të thirren në emër të tij e të Zahir Pajazitit, kur ata kurrë s'kanë qenë me lëpëkëica?! Pse e ndajnë Sali Çekajn, kur dihet shumë mirë se ai ka qenë prijësi i gjithë grupit prej 33 njerëzve, gjatë hyrjes me armatim në Kosovë qysh në vitin 1991?! Unë nuk e di se çka janë ata. Ua ka mbyllur sytë paraja e popullit, që e kanë mbledhur në diasporë. Por, ka me ju pëlcitë marrja që e kanë bërë. Turp ju qoftë të gjithë juve që i ndatë dëshmorët. Nuk ka pyetur askush se nga cila parti jeni. Një ka qenë e ditur. Zotëri do të bësh ushtrime, të ndihmosh? Po, ose jo. S'ka pasur tjetër pyetje aty. Të vetmit që keni pyetur për parti, keni qenë ju lëpëkëistat e LPK-së, që e tradhëtuat duke formuar "parti të luftës" . I njoh të gjithë njerëzit tuaj me emër e mbiemër. Tash jeni bërë të gjithë komandantë, komesarë e gjithçka tjetër. Emëroheni vetë ashtu si doni. Ju ushtarë s'keni pasur fare. Kur ju pyesnin gazetarët kush je ti, thoshit unë jam komandanti. Unë komesari, etj. Po mirë, ushtrinë ku e keni? Aaaaa, ushtria janë në mal! Sipas jush, pra, komandantët po dilkan haptaz, kurse ushtarët duhet të rrinin në mal!!! Ashtu e ka rregulli i ushtrisë, sipas lëpëkëistave.
Unë kam respekt për të gjithë ata që e kanë marrë pushkën për lirinë e Kosovës, e respekt më të madh kam për ata që kanë rënë për lirinë e saj, pa marrë parasysh a ishte ushtar a civil, pa dallim partie a shoqate ku kanë qenë. E nderoj edhe atë që ka ardhur të luftoj për Kosovën nga vendet e huaja. Qofshin të nderuar të gjithë ata që ranë për lirinë e Kosovës, pa i ndarë në baza partiake. Ju qoftë për faqe të zezë të gjithë juve që bëtë kësi ndasish partiake. Pra, ju lëpëkëicat që ndatë e po ndani dëshmorët dhe luftëtarët e lirisë. 

Xhemajl Berisha në vetën e parë: Do të ndalem prapë te Xhavit Halitit. Isha akoma në një kamp si refugjatë në Ladlizvil. Nja dy persona erdhën ta vizitonin Gëzim Avdimetajn. S'ka qenë djalë i keq, por ishte mashë e Xhavit Halitit. Ndejtëm me të. Më tha të dilnim në Cyrih. "Jo,-i thashë,- kam për të shkuar pas dy ditësh. Më ka ftuar Kryqi i Kuq". " Mirë-, tha,- mos shko se vi unë e të marrë, pra ". Atë ditë prita pak në mëngjes mos po vinte, por s'kisha shumë kohë ta prisja. Shkova. Rrugës " Bertastrasse ", numër 8, e takova . Hypa lart në ndërtesë, dhe pritja kur të më thërrasin në bisedë autoritet që më kishin ftuar. Aty i takova rastësisht Demë Tolajn dhe Fadil Tolajn. Edhe ata ishin për disa punë aty. Mbaruan punë ata, mbarova edhe unë. U takuam që të tre së bashku në rrugë, kur, papritmas, prapë na doli përpara Gëzim Avdimetaj. Na ftoi të pinim kafe në një restorant aty afër. Dema tha hajt të shkojmë. Shkuam, dhe u ulëm e porositëm kafe. Nuk di a patëm filluar t'i pijmë ato. Kur po e shohim Xhavit Halitin, duke zbritur shkallëve. Thashë ka na doli ky këtu tash se! Gëzimi tha: "Ky banon këtu në ndërtesë". Folëm pak, por nuk hymë shumë në bisedë. Duke u ngritur për t'u përshëndetur, Xhaviti po ma ofron numrin e telefonit. "Nëse ke nevojë, thirrëm", më tha ai. Nejse, e mora numrin, edhe pse e dija se s'kisha arsye t'i telefonoja. Atij i ka interesuar të dinte lidhjen e organizimin e vitit 1991. I ka interesuar që të thirrej vetë në emër të atij grupi dhe të atyre aksioneve. Mashtrohet shumë Xhavit Haliti, kur thirret në emër të Zahir Pajazitit dhe të familjes Jasharaj, sepse jo vetëm unë, por ka edhe mijëra të tjerë, që e dinë të vërtetën e tij, dhe të vërtetën e trimave të vitit 1991. Për faksat që i dërgonin këta nga Aeroporti i Cyrihit e nga vendet e tjera, e dinë ata që vetë i bënin këto gjëra. E kam një rast konkret. Mbasi ndodhi masakra në familjen Jasharaj, erdhi tek unë në Vintentur, te Sadik Berisha, Isa Krreku nga Juniku, i shpërngulur shumë herët në Firajë. Sot jeton në Shqipëri, si i ikur më 1968. Unë Sadikun e kam kushëri, sepse i kemi baballarët bijë të axhës. Më thirri Sadiku në telefon, e më pyeti nëse doja ta vizitoja Isën se kishte ardhur te ai. Iu përgjigja pozitivisht. Hypa në tren dhe shkova te ai. Kemi ndejur deri në mbrëmje, dhe kemi shkuar te Riza Berisha. Edhe atë e kemi kushëri. Kemi fjetur aty të gjithë. Isa më tha se do të shkonte në punë në Mediamarket në Dierikom. Me çka do shkosh?- e pyeta. Tha se me veturë me djalin e Rizasë, Bujarin. "Do vish edhe tek unë?". "Patjetër", tha ai. Erdhëm në banesën time me Isën e Bujarin, dhe filluam të diskutojmë për Jasharajt, si dhe për atë se kush po i dërgonte faksat etj. Dajës i thashë se unë i tregoj se kush po i dërgon faksat. "Jasharajt u vranë. Atëherë as LPK-ja, as Xhavit Haliti nuk thoshin se u vra komandanti a prijësi ynë, por vetëm Adem Jashari", nisa t'ia shpjegoj këtë çështje. Ia tregova edhe rastin e hyrjes së Adem Jasharit me Sali Çekajn e 33 të tjerët në Kosovë. " Ai-vazhdova- s'ka qenë kurrë anëtar i LPK-së. 

KUSH E KA NJOHUR SALI ÇEKAJN, E KA NJOHUR RRUGËN E URTISË (9)

Madje, e di një rast me Ademin dhe një djalë nga Deçani, kur i tha Ademi atij: "Ti je shumë djalë i mirë, po të mos ishe aty ku je, në LPK". Isa, pasi më dëgjoi, më pyeti se kush i dërgon faksat. Shkurt i rashë se po i dërgojnë këta të LPK-së. Xhavit Haliti, Bardhyl Mahmuti, Adem Grabovci etj., etj. "Pse? - tha Isa, - mos ata po i dërgojnë faksat, dhe një ditë të dalin se ata janë Shtabi i Përgjithshëm?". Ja kapi Isës menjëhërë. Pra, daja ia qëlloi. Kam filluar t'i tregoj Isës rastin kur kemi shkuar ta shohim Rifat Jasharin unë, Saim Tahiraj, Ekrem Sheholli, Bajram Tolaj, Osman Ferizi. Kur kemi mbërritur te dera, kanë qenë grumbull këta të LPK-së, por kanë ikur menjëherë, si ta kishin parë gjeraqinën. Ka mbetur i vetmi Jashar Salihu, duke u përshëndetur me Rifat Jasharin. Më ka përshëndetur edhe mua, pasi që isha veç tre hapa larg tij. Atëherë kanë filluar hilet. Kjo ka qenë në fillim të 1998-s, pas masakrave të Prekazit, Likoshanit e Qirezit. E tek më vonë kanë dalë se janë këta njerëz me emra e mbiemra. Disa njerëz i kanë kthyer prej vetes me të holla, disa për shkak të së kaluarës së tyre të ndytë për kombin shqiptar, e disa që s'kanë pranuar të jenë anëtarë të tyre i kanë shpallur tradhtarë para luftës. E llogarite ti, kur tradhtari të shpallë tradhtar! Spiuni, thotë, e vramë, spiunin, ndërsa në fakt spinunin e ka brenda në parti. Jo një spiun, por shumë sish, për fat të keq të njerëzve që jau dhanë atyre votën. Ata s'kanë faj, se një ditë do ta shohin të vërtetën vetë. Do të shohin se çfarë punërash të këqija kombëtare kanë kryer ata. Vraje shqiptarin para lufte, gjatë luftës dhe pas saj ! Për çfarë arsye? Thuase nuk kishim serbë, thuase kemi qenë të okupuar prej shqiptarëve e jo nga shkau i zi !

Xhavit haliti bën demagogji

Xhemajl Berisha i kthehet edhe një herë shkëputet nga tema, duke iu kthyer sërish asaj për Xhavit Halitin. Xhavit Haliti flet me foret e tij për Alkaiden e Binlladenin, vetëm e vetëm t'i ikë të së vërtetës. Si po i armatoska Xhavit Haliti Alkaiden e Binladenin, kur, në fakt, ai ishte njeriu që e ka penguar të armatosen të gjithë ata njerëz që nuk ishin në krahun e tij a në partinë e tij. E sot e hap gojën se ata kanë luftuar, se tjetër ushtar s'ka pasur. Por, ai e mashtron vetveten me ato përralla. Ai as krahun e vet nuk e ka armatosur. Pse e them këtë? Sepse fort mirë e di si ka shkuar armatimi në atë kohë. Në 42 fshatrat e komunës së Deçanit, 99% e popullsisë kanë qenë të armatosur nga fondi i bashkatdhetarëve, pra me paratë e bashkëvendasve të vet, që jetojnë e punojnë në Zvicër. Ju jeni si kulçedrat, sepse ajo së pari i ha këlyshët e vet, e mëpastaj të tjerët. Edhe juve, si të tillë, ua zinin rrugën shqiptarët, e më pastaj makineria serbe. Ju jeni fshehur si pleshtat nëpër parti të tjera. Kjo s'ju pengon juve, se jeni mësuar me këtë stil. Por, do të vijë fundi e do të dalë në shesh kush çka ka bërë. Unë jam i gatshëm në çdo kohë e kudo qoftë, edhe në parlament ta them këtë çka thashë. Që ta kuptojë populli dhe parlamenti se çfarë njerëzish ka në parlament. Me vetëm një qëllim: që ta dijnë të gjithë se kush ishte Sali Çekaj, kush ishin luftëtarët e vërtetë të lirisë. Sepse e di se mundohen t'ia humbin emrin këtij trimi, që e dha jetën, duke luftuar ballë për ballë me bishat serbe. Salihu ishte ai që kufirin shqiptaro-shqiptar e theu qysh në vitin 1991 për herë të parë, së bashku me legjendën e Kosovës -Adem Jasharin, dhe me trimat e tjerë të grupit të tij prej 33 anëtarëve. Ai e theu kufirin më 1991, dhe e mbrojti më 1992, 93 e deri më 1999 nuk e la të mbyllej, kur edhe u vra bashkë me Agim Ramadanin e dëshmorët e tjerë. Kufi për të, dhe të gjithë të tjerët që luftuan me të prej vitit 1991, nuk kishte, përkundër faktit se kishte njerëz në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë që ky realitet nuk u pëqente, e kam fjalën për Nanoistët në Shqipërisë dhe këlyshët e tij në Kosovë. 

PYETJE: Cila është figura e Salih Çekajt sipas teje z. Xhemajl ? 

Xhemail Berisha: Kush e ka njohur Sali Çekajn, e ka njohur rrugën e urtisë, ndershmërisë, sinqeritetit, dashurisë për atdheun, patriotizmin e trimërinë. Kush e ka njohur Salihun, ka mësuar se si veprohet e punohet për çështjen kombëtare. Këtë e dëshmoi me laps e pushkë gjatë gjithë jetës së tij. Ka qenë njeri që ka ditur çka flet. I matur e i urtë, por ka ditur që edhe fjalën e të tjerëve ta dëgjojë, bile ajo që është e vlefshme ka ditur edhe ta marrë. Ai, andaj, ka qenë edhe i suksesshëm. Dhe do të mbetet në histori gjithmonë. Edhe pse e dimë se lëpëkëistat kanë dëshirë ta humbin këtë realitet, ashtu siç deshi ta humbte Rrustem Berisha, duke i shkrirë dy brigada në një të vetme, vetëm e vetëm që t'i humbte emri Sali Çekajt, që ishte gabim fatal për Rrustemin. Ky, nëse nuk është penduar deri tash, do të pendohet patjetër, sepse tek e fundit, nuk është vetëm Rrustemi që e ka bërë këtë punë të pandershme. Të vërtetën e dinë me qindra mijëra njerëz, prandaj kot mundohen lëpëkëisitat ta shtrembërojnë historinë. Sa më parë që ta pranojnë të vërtetën, aq më mirë është për ta. Nëse s'e bëjnë këtë, do të përfundojnë në faqe të pista të historisë 

Takimi i fundit me Xhavit Halitin në Tiranë

PYETJE: z. Xhemail ke folur shumë dhe me pezëm për Xhavit Halitin, a të kujtohet takimi i fundit me të?

Xhemail Berisha: Po. Isha duke pirë kafe në lokalin "Evropa". Me mua, ishte edhe Ismet Çeku dhe djali im atëherë 6 vjeçar, Flamuri. Pas një kohësh, Ismeti shkoi, sepse kishte pak punë. Unë vazhdova ndejën me Flamurin. Dhe, nuk vonoi shumë, u dëgjua një zë afër meje. "Ju bëftë mirë ! ". E ngrita kokën. Para meje ishte Xhavit Haliti. " Falëmnderit, urdhero e ulu " - i thashë. U ul. E porositi kafen. Filluam të flasim, po thuajse aty ku e kishim lënë para disa ditësh, në restorantin afër Lumit Lana. Fillimisht, m'i përkujtoi disa fjalë që ia kisha thënë, por për dallim nga atëherë Xhaviti në bisedë ishte më i hapur. Gjatë bisedës më kujtohet kur në një moment më tha: " Kishte qenë mirë që të gjitha grupet e organizuara të shkriheshin në një të vetmin grup, dhe të fillonte një organizim të ri. Unë i thashë: "Xhavit, dëgjo mirë. Unë nuk e di sa je i njoftuar t'i me organizimin tonë, por atë që do ta them tash, mbaje në mend ti edhe shokët e tu, të cilët mbajnë tubime nëpër shtetet perëndimore, e nëpër ato tubime të bashkatdhetarëve e shesin një " koca-kola" për 6 sfr. E çka është më e keqja, këtë e bëjnë në emër të patriotizmit, që ju e keni për Kosovën. Organizimin tonë as ti, as askush nuk mund ta quaj grup, sepse, në gjeneratën e parë, kane ushtruar 80 djem, e në të dytën pak më pak se aq, e mos të pyesim për të tjerët, që janë të gatshëm ta bëjnë këtë punë". Sa i përket shkrirjes, i thashë: " Neve mund të na bashkohet çdo shqiptar që i rrah zemra shqip, dhe që shkrihet për Kosovën. Ky organizim e ka udhëheqësin e vet, dhe nuk vjen në shprehje asnjë lloj shkrirjeje a ngrirje. Nëse jeni të gatshëm për të dhënë kontributin tuaj, atëherë urdhëroni e rreshtohuni aty ky janë shumica e popullit. Jemi dëshmitarë se mbi 90% e popullit shqiptar të Kosovës, jane pro organeve të zgjedhura me votën e tyre të lirë. Andaj, ne i treguam botës edhe Serbisë se ne jemi të gatshëm me çdo mjet ta mbrojmë Kosovën, dhe dimë të mbajmë shtet. Prandaj, populli doli në zgjedhje, i zgjodhi njerëzit që do ta udhëheqin deri në pavarësi, qoftë me paqe, qoftë me luftë. Sa i përket organizimit, plotësisht të ri, sipas teje, kjo bjen në fund të pusit, sepse ti e kërkon që çdo gjë që është bërë deri më tani, të harrohet. Tjetër. Si mendon ti se kush duhet ta bëjë këtë organizim. Unë e ti? Jo, ore, se një gjë të tillë nuk guxon ta bëjë as presidenti, qeveria a parlamenti, sepse askush s' ka legjiminitet për një gjë të tillë. Kjo çka po kërkon ti, është grabitje e djersës së të tjerëve, është një absurd. Deri sa ti e ke një person me një pushkë, ne kemi 99% të masës të armatosur, 99% të përgatitur politikisht, ndërsa ti po kërkon që ky 99 përqindësh, të vijë pas 1 përqindëshit tënd. Kjo, sipas meje, është më e rëndë se sa tradhtia ". Xhaviti vetëm më dëgjonte në heshtje. Pas pak, u ngrit dhe shkoi. Ia la në tavolinë djalit tim Flamurit 10 sfr, të cilat ende i kam të shënuara në fletoren time, ku i mbaj shënimet.

TAKIMI I FUNDIT NË TIRANË ME ADEM JASHARIN (10)

PYETJE : Po me legjendën e luftës çlirimtare të Kosovës Adem Jasharin, kur jeni takuar për herë të fundit? 

Xhemail Berisha: Nga të gjithë shokët që në atë kohë u larguam nga Kosova në Shqipëri, mbetëm vetëm unë, Vehbi Gubetini dhe Mustafë Haliti nga Hereçi. Nuk shkoi gjatë, dhe erdhi edhe Enver Selimaj nga Skivjani. Që të dy këta ishin në grupin e Mentor Kaçit. Në afërsi me ne, banonte edhe vëllai i Mentorit, Jetoni. Pas disa muajsh, Vehbiu shkoi në Perëndim. Dhe, diku kah teori i vitit 1992, shkuan edhe Mustafa dhe Enveri. Pa u mbushur ende një javë, e takova Elez Gecin nga Lluka e Ultë, me të cilin banova rreth tre muaj, por edhe ai shkoi në Tropojë, sepse atje i kishte dajat. Unë mbeta vetëm, i rrethuar nga të gjitha anët prej lëpëkëicave.

Bashk me Adem Jasahrin shkuam te Zymer Berisha në përfaqësinë e Kosovës në Tiranë

Një ditë dola të shëtisja nëpër Tiranë. Pasi u lodha mirë duke shëtitur rrugëve të Tiranës, u ula te shkallët e Muzeut Kombëtar. Pas pak, e vërejta një njeri që afrohej drejt meje. Nuk e njoha nga larg. " A po më njeh ti mua ? "- më pyeti. Nuk priti t'i përgjigjem. " Kam qenë me Xhafer Zenajn, më tha, në Beleg te Saimi me i marrë armët, e ti ke qenë aty. U ngita në këmbe dhe e përshëndeta: " Tungjatjeta, Adem Jashari! ". " Tungjatjeta, e me të mira Berishë"- ma ktheu. "Emrin, a ma ke harruar a?"- e pyeta. "Jo nuk ta kam harruar, Xhemajl Berisha". Pas një bisede të shkurtër i propozova të shkonim diku të pimë nga një kafe. "Kafe do pijmë", me tha. " Po së pari po shkojmë te Zymer Berisha në pëfaqësinë e Kosoves. Kam për ta pyetur diçka- tha. Shkuam në përfaqësi. Pasi mbaroi punë, shpejt dolëm, dhe shkuam te hotel "Arbëria". I porositëm kafet, dhe filluam të bisedojmë. Interesohej sesi e kam kaluar kohën e lirë, që kur kam ardhur nga Kosova. Dhe se a ishte dikush nga shokët tonë, a kam farë shoqërie me gjeneratat e tjera, e kështu me radhë. I thashë Ademit se në fillim ka qenë më vështirë për organizim, e tash është më lehtë diçka. "Nga shokët e grupit, përpos meje, të gjithë kanë dalë në perëndim. E sa për shoqëri,i kam ata të LPK-së, me të cilët po e humbi kohën kot, sepse shoqëri të mirëfilltë me ta nuk ka. Dhe nuk mund të kem kurrë, sepse ata kanë dëshirë vetëm të komandojnë, dhe atë nga shtetet e jashtme. Nuk e kanë nga frika, por e kanë sëmundje komandimin. Thënë shkurt, e kanë në shpirt ta përvetësojnë punën e të tjerëve", e njoftova. "A po do të të them trup, se e kanë marak luftën me pushkë të Bali i Agës", - më tha Ademi. Ndejtëm e biseduam edhe pak, dhe u nisëm për në banesat tona. "Ku banon ", e pyeta. " Banoj afër ATSH-së ". Ecëm në atë drejtim, sepse edhe unë banoja përballë ATSH-së, Rruga " Ali Demi ", përafërsisht nja 500m mes njeri-tjetrit. Na nadante vetëm lumi Lana. Ademi ka qenë së bashku me Jakup Nurën disa herë te unë. (Jakupi tashti kam dëgjuar se është pjesëtar i TMK-së me punë në Mitrovicë). Gjatë asaj kohe, sa ishte Ademi me Jakupin në Tiranë, s'ka shkuar ditë pa u takuar dhe ndejur së bashku. Hërë me të dytë e hërë vetëm me Ademin. Bisedonim gjerë e gjatë për organizimin, për atë se kush na tradhtoi, kush na dekonspiroi etj. Ademi shpesh thoshte se mos na tradhtuan këta të Shqipërisë, " se ishin zoti boft rahmet ". Unë i thosha se edhe ky verzioni i tij është i mundur.
Mirëpo, Ademit ia përkujtova edhe disa fjalë të poetit Agim Gjakova, të cilin shpesh e kemi takuar si në Përfaqësinë e Kosovës, në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve apo edhe në rrugë, e që na thoshte: "Djema dijeni që këtu në Shqipëri edhe prapanicën e keni të zbuluar". Kjo u vërtetua plotësisht. Ademi më tha: " Ne vetëm po bisedojmë, sepse, në fakt, m'u marrë me këtë, nuk ja vlen, por me ta them të drejtën, unë në këta socialistët pikë bese nuk kam, sepse janë në gjendje të të vrasin për lekë, me të cilët nuk mund ta blesh as një pako cigare. Fatkeqësisht, edhe këta të LPK-së hiq më të mirë nuk janë, sepse janë në gjendje gjithçka të bëjnë për PSSH-në dhe Fatosin e Nonës ",- më tha Ademi, dhe vazhdoi : 

Ademi më porositi që të kërkoj nga Sali Çekaj 
7 kallashë për 7 bashkëluftëtarët e tij

" Mirëpo, edhe pse ne jemi zbuluar, nuk guxojmë të ndihemi të zhgënjyer. Përkundrazi, duhet të punojmë edhe më tepër se deri më tani ". " Po - i thashë- sa ta kemi nënën Shqipëri, ne nuk na han maca psheshin". "Besa - tha Ademi- këtë e kishim pas më të zezë se njerkën, se nanë hiq se hiq. Krahas kësaj që ndodhi, unë s'jam i zhgënjyer aq shumë, sa jam zhgënjyer në dy njerëz-në Bujar Bukoshin dhe Hafiz Gagicën, të cilët më patën premtuar se, nëse dalim deri në Shqipëri, do të na ndihmojnë për të shkuar në Gjermani. Por, deri më sot, nuk ka asgjë pozitive nga ata në këtë aspekt, as në telefon nuk paraqitën, së paku, të thonë se nuk kanë mundësi që të bëjnë diçka. Unë s'munde t'i pres deri në pafundësi "- thoshte Ademi. E dëgjoja me vëmendje. Çka t'i thosha? Që të mos i thosha se po rrejnë, e zbuta fjalorin: "Ishalla nuk të dalin shterp ato premtime të tyre". Erdhi pranvera e vitit 1993. Nëse nuk gaboj, ishte fundi i muajit maj. Adem Jashari dhe Jakup Nura kishin vendosur që të ktheheshin prapë në Kosovë. Me t'u takuar me ta, menjëherë Ademi më tha: "A mund të bisedosh me Salihun a Saimin, që të na i japin 7 kallashnikovë, sepse i kam 7 shokë pa asnjë armë, qoftë edhe thikë". "Këtë punë e rregullojmë. Nesër a pasnesër ta japim përgjigjen". Fola me Saimin në telefon, i tregova për kërkesën e Ademit. Përgjigja e Saimit ishte kjo: "Xhemajl, nuk e kthejmë duar thatë Ademin, por fol edhe me Salihun". E thirra edhe Salihun dhe i tregova njëjtë për kërkesën e Ademit. Edhe ai m'u përgjigj pozitivisht. Tha: " Mund t'ia japësh, por ti duhet vetë të shkosh te personi që i ka armët, sepse këta nuk njihen mes vete, ose le të presin deri në fund të korrikut a në fillim të gushtit. Në këtë kohë, Sali Çekaj kishte qenë vetë duke u përgaditur që me shokë të futeshin në Kosovë. Në fakt, edhe hyri atë kohë me shokë dhe plot armatim deri në dhëmbë. Të nesërmen pas këtyre bisedave, u takova me Ademin, dhe ia tregova të dyja mundësitë. Ai u përcaktua për variantin e dytë. Pasi që e kryem këtë, Ademi filloi të më tregonte se si Fehmi Agani i kishte sygjeruar se, po doli Ademi në Gjermani, policia serbe do ta kuptojë se ai e ka lëshuar Kosovën, dhe pastaj do ta takojë Sali Çekajn, e bashkë me shokët e tjerë, kohë pas kohe, të futeshin në Kosovë, të kryenin aksione nëpër stacionet policore dhe prapë të largohen nga Kosova. Meqenëse Bujari dhe Hafizi nuk e mbajtën premtimin, që ma kishin dhënë, ne po kthehemi", më tha Ademi. Unë nuk dija se në çka i kishin premtuar këta të dytë, por e di se pas një kohe e kam kuptuar se Ademi ishte takuar me Buajarin në Tiranë. Mbase në këtë takim, iu ka dhënë premtimin që kurrë nuk u realizua? Nuk shkoi gjatë, dhe erdhi dita që Ademi dhe Jakupi kishin vendosur të niseshin në Kosovë. Një ditë para nisjes, unë me djalin tim Flamurin u takova me Ademin para selisë së PDSH-së. Ndejtëm bukur gjatë duke biseduar. "Berishë,-më tha Ademi- unë nesër do të udhëtoj për Bajram Curr me tragetin e parë, dhe në qoftë kysmet, nesër natën e bëj në Kërrnaja". Jemi përshëndetur dhe u ndamë. Më nuk e pashë.



KUSH JNË ATA QË RRAHIN GJOKS 
SE JANË PARTI " TË DALA NGA LUFTA "? (11)

Ata që jepnin urdhra nga hotel " Rogneri-i " në Tiranë me një legen mish të pjekur, birra dhe raki përpara vetes, të blera me paratë e mbledhura nga bashkatdhetarët shkojnë aq larg, sa mudndohen ta anatemojnë kolosin e kombit Salih Çekajn, thirren në emër të Zahir Pajazitit dhe thonë se anëtar dhe ushtar i tyre ka qenë Adem Jasahri !

PYETJE : Pas përshkrimit që i bëtë takimit të fundit me legjendën e luftës çlirimatre të Kosovës, Adem Jasharin në Tiranë, normalisht këtu do ta përfundonim këtë intervistë. Por, është bërë zakon që bshkëbiseduesi të pyetet se a ka ende diçka që do të deshironte të shtojë për fund. Pastaj, pse Xhemajl Berisha nuk ka folur më herët? 

Xhemajl Berisha: Të flas kam ende edhe më shumë. Por, po kufizohem me disa rreshta se e çuam gjatë. Nuk i kam pasur më shumë se 10 vjet, por bisedatë që i kam dëgjuar nëpër oda të burrave edhe sot i kam të freskëta. Në bisedatë e tyrë tema kryesore ka qenë barbaria që gjatë viteve të parët tonë i kishin përjetuar nga serbët. Kjo bisedë ka dominuar me vite në të gjitha odatë e burrave të Kosovës. Prej asaj kohe e kam fituar bindjen se me shkije herdokurdo do t'i kemi punët shumë vështirë. Por që do të ketë shqiptarë shumë më të zi e të poshtër sesa shkijet, këtë nuk e kisha besuar kurrë! E dija edhe ate se, po nuk u bashkuam si një trup i vetem, dhe nënë një komand, do ta pësojmë keq. Kjo gjë edhe na ndodhi, madje u vërtetua ketërcipshi. Pati rrahje, totura, dhunime, vrasje masive, prerje kokash, nxerrje sysh, djegje kufomash varrosje masive, nxerrje nga varrezat nga ana e serbëve. Por, që do t'i mbushnin automjetet e tipit frigorifer me kufoma të më dashurëve tonë për t'i dërguar në Serbi, këtë s'e ka besuar askush. Pastaj, hudhja e kufamave të shqiptarëve të pafajshëm në lumin Danub, varrosja e tyre nënë autostradë etj. 
Në këtë tragjedi komëtare këta sitipat e xhavitit, të "partive të dalura nga lufta", të qaraveshin gojën, e të shkyejn gërmazin për ta gënyer ende popullin, kjo është më shumë se skandaloze. Këta që iu kanë gëzuar çdo vrasjeje të shqiptarëve, kundërshtarëve të tyre politik, që kanë ndodhur pas luftës, nuk durohen më. Prandaj, ajo që duhet bërë duhet t'i denoncojmë para popullit. 
Këta e mashtrojnë edhe vehten, gjoja se janë ata të cilët e kanë formuar UÇK-në. Fryhen sikur gjelat në grumull të plehit dhe e rrahin xhoks se janë parti " të dalura nga lufta ". 
Më pyetët pse fola vetëm tash. Fola, sepse nuk shkon më, nuk munda të heshtë më kur po shoh se kush luajti e po luan me vlerat e luftës dhe kush u promovua dhe po vetpromovohet si themelues i UÇK-së, pastaj si anëtar i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të saj. Ata që jepnin urdhrëra nga hotel " Rogner-i " në Tiranë me nga një legen mish të pjekur, birra e raki para vehtes të blera me paratë e mbledhura nga bashkatëdhetarët, të cilët i jepnin për ta ndihmuar luftën. Këta guxojnë të shkojnë edhe më larg, sa mundohen ta anatemojnë kolosin e kombit Salih Çekajn, thirrën në emër të Zahir Pajazitit dhe thonë se anëtar dhe ushtar i tyre ka qenë Adem Jashari ! Sa herë kam thënë vetmeveti: "Çou Adem se këto s'iu falen, çou bre se i kanë lënë mendët" !. 

FUND





Marre nga trepca.net

----------


## DriniM

Trepca.net
------------------------

*Intervistë eksluzive e Fadil Tolajt me rastin e njëvjetorit të vrasjes së kolonel Tahir Zemës, birit të tij Enisit  dhe kushëririt të tyre Hasanit

  HERONJTË SALIH ÇEKAJ DHE TAHIR ZEMAJ USHTRINË E ORGANIZUAN PROFESIONALISHT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Thotë Fadil Tolaj, në intervistën e tij eksluzive, me rastin e  njëvjetorit të vrasjes së kolonel Tahir Zemës, bashkë me të birin e tij Enisin dhe kushëririn Hasanin. Në këtë intervistë, ka folur edhe për figurën e heroit Salih Çekaj,bashkëluftëtar i të cilit ka qenë, dhe për lidhjet e tij dhe të kolonel Zemajt me të. Detajisht ka folur edhe për organizimet e para ushtarake që janë bërë në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, dhe më gjerë. Fadil Tolaj flet edhe për peripecitë që ka pasur familja e tij, kur ky ndiqej nga policia serbe, për shkak se ishte inkuadruar në grupin e komandant Salih Çekajt. Ndër të tjera, ka shfaqur edhe opinionin e tij për atë organizim ushtarak, për përplasjet mes grupit të Salih Çekut dhe të Xhavit Halitit me shokë, për shkaqet e krimit pas përfundimit të luftës etj*  

3 janar 2004 / TN 

*Biseduan : Sefedin KRASNIQI dhe Nazmi LUKAJ* 

PYETJE : Zotër Fadil, si bashkëveprimtar i Salih Çekajt, pastaj dhëndërr i kolonel Tahir Zemajt, duke qenë afër tyre, sigurisht keni shumë gjëra për të thënë që lexuesit është me interes ti dinë. Do të fillonim së pari me kontaktet që ke pasur me Salih Çekajn. Pta që nga fillimi kur u njoftuat me të? 

Fadil Tolaj: Salih Çekajn e kam njohur qysh në moshën e re. Ka qenë tezak i kushërinjve të mi. Meqenëse, Salihu ka qenë disa gjenerata më i vjetër se unë, në rininë e hershme nuk kemi  pasur ndonjë raport a bashkëpunim të veçantë. Kontaktet tona kanë qenë sponante, dhe kanë filluar të shpeshtohen, pasi Salihu e kreu Fakultetin Juridik  dhe filloi të punojë gjkatës në Gjykatën Komunale  të Deçanit. 

Për punën e tij  korrekte, të ndershme dhe profesionale ai u avansua në instancat  më të larta në komunën e Deçanit. Përkundër pozitës hierakikte që kishte në komunë, ai nuk pranonte që pas orarit të punës të shetitej me veturën zyrtare për tu bërë argat i fshehtë i dreqit. Ka pasur raste që ty-tre herë në muaj ishte mysafir në Pobergjë te tezakët e vet, e këta i kisha kushërinj. Në të shumtën e herave kam qenë edhe unë i pranishëm në ndeja dhe biseda të ndryshme. Për të folur për jetën, e sidomos për veprimtarinë e pasur kombëtare të Salih Çekut, nuk është fare lehtë. Jam krenar dhe i lumtur që kam pasur rastin ta njoh. 

Në biseda ka qenë modest, por me vizione të qarta dhe intelektual që i duhej kombit të robëruar. Salihu, me një fjalë, ka qenë figurë komplekse dhe komplete, sepse ka qenë intelektual i mirëfilltë, ka qenë trim dhe atdhetar i devotshëm. Mu për këtë, e them me përgjegjësi, se na takon të flasim për veprën e tij jo vetëm neve si bashkëkombës, bashkveprimtarë dhe bashkëluftëtarë, por e kanë obligim moral dhe kombëtar edhe institucionet më të larta të Kosovës. Në veçanti, për hir të së vërtetës dhe titullit që mbajnë, duhet të flasin historianët, kur ti shkruajnë faqet e reja të  historisë  së  re të Kosovës. 

*Salih Çekaj,  me meritë, domosdoshmërisht  duhet të jetë kyç dhe në ballin e rreshtit të gjatë të të gjithë atyre që me vite punuan dhe vepruan për çlirimin e Kosovës. Sot, shumë nga ky rresht i gjatë nuk janë më në mesin tonë. Ata u flijuan në fushën e nderit për lirinë e Kosovës. Salih Çekaj, edhe në rreshtin e dëshmorëve, është në mesin e të parëve. Gjeneratat e reja, në Historinë e Re të Kosovës, duhet të mësojnë për veprimtarinë kombëtare njëzetvjeçare  të Salih Çekajt, i cili punoi me aq përkushtim për çlirimin e saj, derisa ra heroikisht në « Betejen e   famshme të Koshares ».* 

PYETJE : Odat e Kosovës kanë qenë njëlloj institucioni, ku është folur për gjëra që ishin të ndaluara në sistemin shkollor. Ato kanë shërbyer edhe si vende për fjalime gjysmë  publike, sidomos në Dukagjin. A ke pasur rastin ta dëgjosh Salihun në bidesa të këtilla ? 

Fadil Tolaj: Në ndeja a takime të rastit në oda të burrave, nga Salihu  gjithnjë kam dëgjuar dhe kam mësuar gjëra të mençura. Përmbajtja e tyre ka qenë e njëjtë sikur  në organizime të ndryshme në vende publike. Ai ka shprehur gjithkund brengën për fatin e Kosovës, për vuajtjet e popullit shqiptar etj. Fliste me pietet për të gjithë veprimtarët, patriotët dhe luftëtarët e kombit që ishin flijuar për çështjen kombëtare. Gjithnjë fliste që edhe gjenerata jonë e ka për detyrë të paguajë çfarëdo çmimi të lartë,  për të vazhduar rrugën e atyre që kishin lagur tokën me gjak për çlirim nga thundra serbe. 

*Jo rastësisht e thashë më herët se Salihu ishte vizionar, sepse shumë heret pati filluar  ta përgatisë terrenin, duke kërkuar njerëzit që në momentin e caktuar do ti gjindeshin afër për detyra kombëtare.  Ajo që duhet vlerësuar shumë te Salihu, është fakti që ai në kërkimin e këtyre njerëzve, nuk bazohej vetëm në lidhjet familjare. Më së shumti e çmonte trimërinë e njerëzve dhe vendosmërinë e tyre për sakrificë.* 

Në këtë vazhdë, e di që ka pasur edhe te unë besim të madh. Sigurisht përcaktuese ka qenë edhe e kaluara e pastër e familjes sime; si nga ana e babës dhe nga ana e nënës. Ky besim mund të them se ishte reciprok. I kam besuar dhe kam pasur respekt aq të madh për të, që edhe sot e ruaj me fanatizëm. Serioziteti, puna e palodhshme profesionale dhe e ndershme e tij bëri që Salihu gjatë viteve 1987, 1988, 89 dhe 1990 të jetë njëri prej udhëhqësve dhe funksionarëve më me atutoritet në komunën e Deçanit, dhe më lart. Në këtë kohë, siç dihet, në Kosovë filloi të zbatohet politika çfarosëse kundër shqiptarëve, politikë kjo e përpiluar më herët nga qeveritë  e Serbiësë së garashaninëve e qubrilloviqëve. 

Pikërisht në vitin 1987, me ardhjen me dhunë të Millosheviqit  në Kryesinë e Serbisë, kryekrimineli i Ballkanit filloi zbatimin e memorandumeve famëkëqija, të përpiluara më herët, që parashihnin zbrazjen e Kosovës nga substanca kombëtare  shqiptare. Dihet se filloi me propagandën antishqiptare, më vonë me ndyshimet kushtetuese,  ku u bë abrogimi i Autonomisë së Kosovës. Përkundër dhunës që vazhdoi të ushtrohet kundër shqiptarëve, shpesh me intenzitet shumë të shtuar, ne shqiptarët e Kosovës ia arritëm të qëndrojmë stoikisht në mënyra të ndryshme, duke mos u gjunjëzuar. 

PYETJE :  Ku gjendej Salih Çekaj në atë kohë,  dhe ku ishte i  rreshtuar? 

*Fadil Tolaj: Ato vite, Salih Çekaj e gjetën në një vend të lartë udhëheqës dhe me përgjegjësi të madhe në komunën e Deçanit. Ishte kryetar komiteti, dhe ky funksion duket të ketë qenë sfida dhe sprova  më e madhe për të. Përkundër funksionit që kishte, Salih Çekaj ishte funksionari i parë në Kosovë që u rreshtua në krahun e popullit dhe u solidarizua me kërkesat e tij. Ai su mashtrua as nga karriera politike, si u mashtruan disa,  as nuk i pati parasysh pasojat që do ti përjetonte më vonë për kundërvëniet që ia bëri aparatit të diktaturës serbo-komuniste të asaj kohe. Në nëntorin e viti 1988, kur minatorët e Trepçës filluan marshimin e tyre drejt Prishtinës me kërkesën që  të mos ndodhin ndryshimet kushtetuese, më kujtohet që si punëtor në Fabrikën e Mobilieve në Deçan, u organizuam me shpejtësi të madhe dhe u nisëm këmbë për Prishtinë. Donim tiu bashkëngjiteshim minatorëve të Trepçes. 

Në dalje të Deçanit, në rrugën kryesore, kishte dalë Salih Çekaj. Nuk kishte dalë për të na penguar, siç kishin bërë të tjerët para tij, por për të na inkurajuar të shkonim sa më shumë për Prishtinë.  Gjithashtu, nëpërmes punëtorëve që ua kishte besën më shumë,  na dërgonte këshilla për vigjilencë dhe kërkonte që situatën ta mbanim në dorë. Kishte mundësi që në rreshtat tonë të infiltroheshin pjestarë të UDB-së, për ta degjeneruar protestën gjithëpopullore. Gjatë rrugës, na u bashkëngjit Peja, dhe më se gjysma e Dukagjinit. Afër Klinës, u takuam me drejtorin e Gjeravicës dhe të Fabrikës së Mobilieve, Shefqet Tolajn dhe Avni Hasajn,  që ktheheshin nga një udhëtim zyrtar nga Sarajeva.* 

Të dytë patën qëndrime të njëjta për shkuarjen tonë në Prishtinë, por edhe kërkuan të jemi të kujdesshëm e të kthehemi shëndosh e mirë në shtëpitë tona. Na premtuan se askush nuk do të kërkonte të ushtrohej ndonjë sanksion kundër nesh.  Shkuarja e gjysmës së Kosovës në Prishtinë, për tiu bashkëngjitur minatorëve të Trepçës, tronditi Serbinë.  Ky ishte mesazh i qartë se shqiptarët nuk do të dorëzohen kurrë, dhe se nuk do të pajtohen me fatkeqësinë për të jetuar  nën sundimin e Serbisë. Situata çdo ditë keqësohej në Kosovë. Ndërmarrjen tonë disa udhëheqës filluan ta akuzojnë për nxitje dhe shkuarje të organizuar në Prishtinë. *Megjithatë, duke iu falënderuar drejtorëve tonë: Avni Hasajt dhe Shefqet Tolajt, të cilët e kishin edhe përkrahjen e fortë të Sali Çekaj, askush nga ne punëtorët nuk u përjashtua nga puna, as nuk mori ndonjë dënim tjetër. 


Salih Çekaj ishte me ne. Ai i përkrahte këkesat  e  popullit..* 

PYETJE :  Thuhet se kur minatorët e Trepçës u futën në grevë urie nëpër zgafella, Salih Çekaj i ka përkrahur haptas, edhe pse ishte zyrtar i lartë në komunën e Deçanit. Di gjë të thuash për këtë? 

Fadil Tolaj: Gjatë atyre ditëve të vështira, për Salih Çekaj të gjithë e dinë sa ka pasur  qëndrimin konstruktiv dhe patrotik. Ky qëndrim ia rriti  autoritetin, si te punëtorët, ashtu edhe te mbarë popullata e komunës së Dreçanit. Në fund të shkurtit të vitit 1989, minatorët e Trepçës u  hedhën në grevë urie në zgafellat e minierës, gjithnjë me këkesa tashmë të njohura për opinionin. Duke mos pasur mundësi tu bashkëngjiteshim, posa u informuam, ditën e dytë të grevës, u solidarizuam me ta. 

Me ne u solidarizuan punëtorët e Gjeravicës, me përjashtim të disa serbëve që punonin nëpër sektorë të ndryshëm të kësaj ndërmarrjeje. Kërkesat tonë kanë qenë të hapura dhe identike me ato të minatorëve. Kërkonim të mos bëhen ndyshimet kushtetuese, ku humbej Autonomia e Kosovës. Kërkonim edhe dorëheqjen e disa politikanëve shqiptarë, që i përkrahnin këto ndryshime. Salih Çekaj ishte me ne. Ai i përkrahte këkesat tona, kërkesat e  popullit. 

PYETJE : Ku e vërenit që ai ishte me ju, me popullin ? 

Fadil Tolaj: Ka qenë dita e dytë a e tretë e grevës, kur Salih Çekaj erdhi me një delegacion nga komuna e Deçanit. Këtë delegacion e shoqëronte edhe një anëtar i paftuar  i Komitetit Qendror të Jugosllavisë. Para tyre i shprehëm kërkesat tona. Ishim vendosur në restorantin e ndërmarrjes. Në mesin tonë, kishte njerëz të grupmoshave të ndryshme. Kishte të moshuar, po kishte edhe të rinj e të reja. Kishte edhe nëna shtatzëna dhe të tjera që i kishin lënë fëmijët në shtëpi. Dhe, kohë pas kohe, shkonin për ti ushqyer. 

Ato posa mbaronin punët e domosdoshme të shtëpisë, ktheheshin prapë në mesin tonë. Ardhjen e Salih Çekut në mesin tonë njerëzit e pritën  me gëzim. Asnjë moment nuk ka bërë presion që ta ndërpresim grevën. Edhe ardhja e Salih Kastratit nga Lëbusha na ka gëzuar atëherë, sepse ai gëzonte autoritet në popullin e Deçanit. Në këtë grup, kishte edhe të tjerë që populli nuk donte tua shihte fytyrën, për shkak të lojalitetit të tyre ndaj Serbisë. Ata sot, për ta larë atë gjynah, janë radhitur në partitë që po e konsiderojnë veten " parti të dala nga lufta ".

PYETJE : Ke mbajtur në mend çka është thënë në atë takim ? 
Fadil Tolaj: Nëse kam harruar ndonjë detaj, gjërat kryesore i di. U zhvillua një debat i gjerë dhe shumë i nxehtë. Nga punëtorët, i pari e mori fjalën Genc Tahirsylaj, pastaj Mehmet Osaj, Bajram Gjikokaj, Nurije Cacaj, Zymer Zymeraj e shumë të tjerë. Situata u tensionua aq shumë, saqë disa herë gati ka dalë jashtë kontrollit. Ne ishim të prerë dhe shumë këmbëngulës në qëndrimet dhe kërkesat tona. Kështu ia bëmë me dije " mysafirit " të paftuar nga Beogradi se populli shqiptar kurrë nuk do të pajtohet me administrimin e Serbisë në Kosovë. Në këtë ambient të nxehtë, Salih Çeku në fillim vetëm e vëzhgonte situatën. Në fytyrën e tij, vërehej se çdo diskutim  joni e bënte më të fortë. 

*Në një moment, u ngrit në këmbë për ta  marrë fjalën. Për disa minuta rresht, nuk mundi tia nisë nga duartrokitjet tona. Kur u qetësuam pak, pasi  na përshëndeti, bëri një shpjegim të situatës politike në vija të përgjithme. Në fund, u shpreh haptas para masës : " Unë nuk kam për të thënë as më shumë e as më pak se ju. Ju garantoj me ndërgjegjen më të lartë, se unë, Salih Çekaj, si bir i këtij populli, pajtohem plotësisht me kërkesat tuaja, dhe ato i konsideroj si këkesa personale. Ju betohem që këto kërkesa do të dëgjohen edhe më lartë.* Diskutimi i tij ishte diskutim i pjekur, që na mbushi me shpresë.  E them me përgjegjësi se Salih Çekaj ishte politikani i parë i asaj kohe në Kosovë që guxoi ti pranojë kërkesat e popullit të Kosovës, si kërkesa të veta. *Ai këtë e bëri haptas, dhe tha se do të qëndrojë pas tyre, pa llogaritur pasojat.* 

PYETJE : Si mbaroi ai takim, ajo vizitë me mysafirin e Beogradit? 

Fadil Tolaj: Gjatë diskutimeve, papritmas është futur në sallë udhëheqësi i sigurimit të ndërmarrjes sonë, z. Ali Çekaj, i cili më një zë pak trishtues kërkoi dhjetë djem të fortë, për ta shuar zjarrin që e kishte kapluar një pjesë të nxemjes dhe të Sillosit. Të entuziazmuar nga fjalimi dhe premtimi  i Salih Çekajt, duke vënë jetën në rrezik, pa ndihmën e zjarrfikësve, ia arritëm ta shuajmë atë zjarr. Kështu, e shpëtuam fabrikën pa u djegur . Në këtë  punë,  për shkak të gazërave të liruara nga zjarri, disa veta u dërguan për ndihmë mjekësore në ambulancën e  Deçanit. 

Në mesin e tyre, kam qenë edhe unë. Dua të shtoj edhe disa gjëra, sepse ne punëtorët e Fabrikës së Mobilieve gjatë atyre viteve (88, 89, 90) në vazhdimësi kemi qenë në ballë të protestave dhe të demonstratave. Kjo bëri që të gëzonim një respekt të madh nga populli i komunës së Deçanit. Kontributi ynë për çështjen kombëtare ishte i madh, duke i ditur rrethanat politike të atyre viteve. Gjatë këtyre demonstratave, kemi pasur disa persona të plagosur dhe disa të arrestuar. Thjesht, kemi qenë halë në sy për UDB-në e Serbisë dhe të punëtorëve të saj, si të  Vukmir Mirqiqit dhe Qazim Majzrekajt me shokë. 

Ata na kanë pëcjellë në çdo hap. Në këto rethana, janë burgosur shumë persona. Më kujtohet rasti sesi në Carrabreg është nxjerrë nga vetura ime, i plagosur, Jashar Dobraj, të cilin e dënuan gjashtëdhjetë ditë burg. Në këtë rrëmujë pak nga fati, duke u paraqitur gjoja se isha mysafir i rastit, e më shumë nga qëndrimi i Jasharit, kam shpëtuar edhe unë pa u burgosur. Ndoshta dola pak  nga tema a? 

PYETJE : E kishim bisedën te takimi me Salih Çekajn! 

Fadil Tolaj: *Tash po vazhdoj edhe diçka për aktivitetin e asaj kohe të Salih Çekajt. Pasi haptas  e dënoi politikën që  zbatohej në Kosovën e atyre viteve, dhe nuk pranoi të bëhej vegël e serbëve, e mori edhe ndëshkimin. E pushuan nga puna me dhunë. Largimi nga puna, Salihun, e motivoi edhe më shumë dhe e bëri më të fortë. Tash ai  e vuri tërë potencialin intelektual në shërbim të Kosovës dhe të çështjes kombëtare. Po e theksoj, edhe pse është përmendur në disa shkrime, pa u hamendur me disa kolegë, e formoi Shaqatën e Pavarur të Juristëve në Deçan. 

Me ndryshimin e përditshëm të situatës politike, sidomos pas shpalljes së Deklaratës Kushtetuese të 2 Korrikut për pavarësinë e Kosovës nga delegatët e atëhershëm të Kuvendit të Kosovës dhe aprovimit të Kushtetutës së Kaçanikut, Salihu me kolegët e vet hartoi statutin e Komunës së Deaçanit, në përputhje me këtë Kushtetutë.  Ky veprim i tij njihet si akt trimërie te qytetarët e Deçanit.  Këtë  Serbia e vlerësoi si shumë të rrezikshëm, kështuqë disa nga kolegët e Salihut, i arrestoi dhe i  dënoi.  Salihu, falë  ndihmës  së Sherif Ramosës dhe Haxhi Gashit,  shpëton dhe largohet nga Kosova.* 


Salihu në kuadër të LDK-së, ka kryer detyra nga më të rëndësishmet politike dhe komëtare 

PYETJE : Pas largimit nga Kosova, ku është vendosur Salih Çekaj ? 

Fadil Tolaj: Salihu kishte një pjesë të familjes në Gjermani. Atje u vendos te vëllezërit e vet dhe te djemtë e axhës. Kishte vënë kontakte me mërgimtarët e  hershëm në Gjermani, ku menjëherë e kishte vazhduar aktivitetin e tij politik, që tashmë e kishte nisur në Kosovë, në radhët e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës. LDK-ja, në prak të  shkatërrimit të Jugosllavisë moniste, si në Kosovë, ashtu edhe në diasporë kishte themeluar degët e saj. Kjo forcë e madhe politike, në ballë të së cilës doli intelektuali Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, njihet edhe si Lëvizje Kombëtare e Shqiptarëve të Kosovës. Ndikimi i saj, siç dihet, pati jehonë edhe  në Shqipëri, por  edhe në viset e tjera shqiptare. 

LDK-ja, përveç realizimit të Republikës së Kosovës, që njihet si shtet paralel, ka qenë shtylla  kryesor në financimin e  Luftës Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Në vorbullën e këtyre ngjarjeve, por edhe ushtarake. Puna e tij e palodhshme, Salihu në kuadër të LDK-së, ka kryer detyra nga më të rëndësishmet politike dhe e ndershme, ia shtoi edhe më shumë kredibilitetin në mërgatën shqiptare. Si duket, edhe fati ia kishte rezervuar që aktivitetin e tij politik, në Gjermani ta vazhdojë në qytetin ku bashkëvendësit e tij, heronjtë e Kosovës, vëllezërit Jusuf dhe Bardhosh Gërvalla, e kishin zhvilluar deri sa u vranë nga  UDB-ja e Jugosllavisë.  Salihu, pra, e vazhdoi rrugën dhe amanetin e tyre, derisa u flijua në front me armë në dorë, për çlirimin e Kosovës. 

PYETJE : Të kthehemi pak më prapa. Në Deçan, në vitin 1991, kishte ndodhur një ngjarje që dridhi tërë Kosovën.Në përledhje fyt për fyt me policinë serbe, qe vrarë Mentor Tolaj. Çfarë di ti për këtë rast? 

Fadil Tolaj: Po. Më 13 maj 1991, në qendër të Deçanit, në kacafytje të drejtpërdrejtë me policinë serbe, vritet i riu Mentor Tolaj dhe plagosën dy të tjerë. Dhjetëra të tjerë u maltretuan dhe u arrestuan. Pas tre muajve, në Drenoc, policia serbe vrau edhe Agim Panxhën. Të dy këta kanë qenë nga fshati Pobërxh. Pas vrasjes së Mentorit, shumë kohë, mbretëroi një situatë shumë e tendosur. Nuk e di sesi kemi shpëtuar pa u ngritur në revoltë gjithëpopullore.  

Ditën e varrimit të tij, erdhën aq shumë njerëz për homazhe, sa ta merrte mendja se nuk do ti mbante toka. Kishin ardhur njerëz nga të gjitha trojet shqiptare. E di që ka pasur që kanë ardhur edhe nga Struga, Presheva deri edhe nga  Gucia dhe Malësia. Të gjithë këta njerëz kishin ardhur tia japin lamtumirën e fundit dëshmorit më të ri të Kosovës, i cili fyt për fyt me policinë serbe ra dëshmor në qendër të Deçanit. Duke parë gjithë këtë masë njerëzish që kishin ardhur nga larg të takohen për të ndarë dhimbjen me familjen e Mentorit, përkundër dhimbjes së madhe, ishim shumë të fortë dhe krenarë. 

Banorët e të dy fshatrave, Pobërgj dhe Voksh, u gjendëm para një sprove të madhe. Duhej pritur e përcjellur shumë njerëz. Solidariteti, për aktin heroik të Mentorit, na ka ndihmuar të organizohemi dhe të dalim faqebardhë. Mendoj që sakrificës së Mentorit, kemi arritur tia bëjmë  nderin. Duhet të theksoj se në varrimin e Mentorit patën ardhur njerëz të të gjitha moshave, duke filluar nga nxënësit e shkollave fillore, të mesme, studentët deri te emrat më eminentë të Kosovës. Kishte shumë telegrame ngushllimi nga të gjitha viset shqiptare, si dhe nga diaspora. 

*U lexuan shumë prej tyre, dhe u përcollën me lot në sy. Shumë i veçantë ishte telegrami i Salih Çekajt. Për shkak të rrethaneve, nuk kishte mundur të vijë, por zërin e kishte dërguar në një audiokasetë. Duke i shprehur ngushëllime familjes dhe farefisit kishte thënë shumë fjalë lavdie për aktin heroik të Mentorit me shokë. Veç kësaj, ai kishte kërkuar të jemi të bashkuar dhe të gatshëm për sfida edhe më të mëdha, që trasonte rruga e Mentorit.  Mesazhi i tij ishte i qartë edhe inkurajues se edhe në diasporë, bijtë e Kosovës, si Salih Çekaj, amanetin për atdheun nuk e kishin harruar.* 

*Fadil Tolaj në vetën e parë:*
Mendoj që institucionet e Kosovës, sa më parë, duhet ta vlerësojnë rolin dhe punën e të gjitha gjeneratave dhe të gjithë individëve për rezistencën dhe çlirimin e Kosovës prej Lidhjes së Prizrenit e deri më sot. Vetëm kështu ata që u sakrifikuan për atdhe, do ti nderojmë dhe do tu dalim hakësh. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë do të qetësohen shpirtërat e të dy krahëve politikë, i atyre partive politike të spektrit të  majtë që po deklarohen « si krah i dalur nga lufta dhe shpëtimtare të Kosovës », si edhe të spektrit të krahut të djathtë , që veproi për një dekadë, e që  në fillim ishte i përcaktuar për  realizimin e pavarësisë së Kosovës me dialog dhe me paqe. 

*Por, në momentin e caktuar doli edhe me armë në dorë. Konsideroj që LDK-ja, me aletatët e saj politikë, veç politikës paqësore të kreut, anëtarët e saj mbushën, përveç 3% të Qeverisë Bukoshi,  të gjitha fondet e luftës,  si :  Fondin « Vendlindja thërret » dhe « Gjithçka për pavarësinë e Kosovës ». Njerëzit i kanë dëshimtë. Personalisht kam dëshmi që i kam ndihmuar të gjitha fondet e luftës. Sikur për shumicën e popullit , edhe për mua, më e rëndësishmja ka qenë çlirimi nga Serbia.* Kurrë nuk do të pajtohem se, po të mos ishin partitë e majta të  dalura nga lufta, si PDK-ja, AAK-ja e ndonjë tjetër, ne do të ishim ende në sundimin e Serbisë. 

Dihet që prej Lidhjes së Prizrenit kombi ynë ka luftuar dhe ka rezistuar në forma të ndryshme. Mandej, nëse është harruar ndonjë detaj, gjërat kryesore i kemi ende në kujtesë. Ato janë shumë të freskëta. Dihet se çka ka ndodhur me shqiptarët prej vitit 1912 e këndej. Lufta e imponuar e viteve 1998/99 ishte vetëm vazhdim i rrugës së trasuar nga patriotët e gjeneratave  më të hershme. Aktet heroike, në forma të ndryshme, u përcollën gjeneratë pas gjenerate  nga të parët. Me këtë rast, do ti përmendja si shembull disa gjëra, që i kanë ndodhur edhe familjes sime. Nuk e them këtë për ndonjë lavdatë personale, por për të përshkruar tragjedinë që e kanë pësuar pjesa dërrmuese e familjeve shqiptare në Kosovë. 

Ja disa shembuj:  Bajram Hajdari, i pushkatuar në Hereç nga xhandarmëria e Serbisë. Atje e ka varrin. Curr Misini, vëllai i gjyshit tim, u vra në Junik, kur  Juniku e kishte statutin neutral. Kur është vrarë, ka qenë përcjellës i Bajraktarit të Junikut.  Aty e ka edhe varrin  Dinë Asllani, axha im, ka vdekur në Gjakovë nga tifusi. Ishte luftëtar i Luftës Nacional- Çlirimtare. Varrin e ka në Gjakovë. Selim Rrustemi, një figurë e njohur dhe luftëtar i devotshëm, prijës dhe pjesëmarrës në shumë luftëra për çlirmin e atdheut. Luftën më të madhe e bëri në mbrojtjen e trojeve shqiptare në Plavë dhe Guci.  Ka qenë bashkëpunëtor i  Zija Kosovës dhe Kryezive të Gjakovës. 

Ky, në kohën famëkeqe të Rankoviqit, arrestohet. Dhe, në vitin 1954, e likuidojnë në mënyrë mizore në malet e Rekës së Keqe.  Varrin e ka në Subëll. Axha, Fazli Rrustemi, nga dhuna dhe presioni i ushtruar ndaj tij në kohën e Rankoviqit, në vitin 1956, detyrohet me të dy djemtë dhe një tufë dele të futet në Shqipëri. Jonuz Asllani, vëllai i babës, në vitin 1962 vritet vetëm pak javë para mbarimit të shërbimit ushtarak në Sarajevë, të cilin fat edhe më vonë e përjetojnë ushtarët shqiptarë.  Të gjitha këto që i ceka, i bëra për të treguar se nuk ka luftuar vetëm një familje a një regjion. Nuk është luftuar për çlirimin e Kosovës vetëm dy vjet, siç po pretendojnë të na e mbushin mendjen. Pra, rezistencë në forma të ndryshme dhe vuajtje ka pasur thuaja në çdo shtëpi shqiptare. Unë jam që historia të shkruhet ashtu si ka qenë, e jo me dhunë a me të njofshëm, sikur në ndonjë administratë të korruptuar. 

PYETJE : Me dëshirë do të kalonim në një temë tjetër, edhe pse është shkruar disa herë për të. E kam fjalën për fillimin e ushtrimeve ushtarake të grupeve të para në Shqipëri, në vitin 1991. Veç lidhjeve familjare që ke me disa nga protagonistët që këtë organizim e kanë bartur mbi supe, një kohë edhe ti ke qenë i implikuar drejtpërdrejtë në to.. Cili është rrëfimi yt? 

Fatil Tolaj: Pasi u vendos Salih Çekaj në Shtutgart, krahas politikës paqësore, që udhëhiqej legalisht në Kosovë, të cilën e përkrahte edhe ai, megjithatë fillouan nismat e para për ushtrime ushtarake të djemve të Kosovës në Shqipëri. *Kurrë nuk e ka vënë në dyshim politikën paqësore të udhëhequr nga Dr. Rugova, por edhe kurrë nuk ka besuar se Kosova mund të çlirohet nga hallka serbe pa luftë. Gjithë duke bërë politike legale, me mençuri të madhe, nën udhëheqjen e krerëve të LDK-së, në dijeni dhe me pëlqimin e Akademik Fehmi Aganit, me disa bashkëveprimtarë në Gjermani dhe Zvicër, bënë planin për formimin e bëthamave të para të Ushtrisë së ardhshme të Kosovës. Këtë plan ia ka arritur ta realizojë me ndihmën e shtetit shqiptar dhe të Qeverisë së Kosovës.* 

*Atje disa djemve të zgjedhur nga Kosova dhe nga viset e tjera shqiptare, u mundësohet ti fillojnë ushtrimet ushtarake nën udhëheqjen e disa oficerëve shqiptarë. Pas mbarimit të këtyre ushtrimeve, vendoset që të hyhet në Kosovë. Këtyre djemve më të mirë të kombit u vihet në ballë, kush tjetër, pos Salih Çekajt.*
Në këto ushtrime ushtarake, përveç Salihut ka pasur edhe djem tjerë nga Deçani. Pasi me ndonjërin prej tyre kishim edhe lidhje familjare, në gjysmën e vitit 1991, u njoftova nga djali i axhës, Bajram Tolaj, se një grup djemsh nga Kosova po ushtronte në Shqipëri nën drejtimin e Salihut. Kërkesa e Bajramit ishte e drejpërdrejtë. Këta djem  duhej ti ndihmonim.  Në fillim shpreha rezervë, jo që nuk i besoja Bajramit a Salih Çekajt, por  pata frikë se ndonjë i papërshtatshëm mund të gjindet në atë grup. Nëse zbuloheshim,  pasojat diheshin.  Edhe Bajrami kishte të njëjtin mendim. Megjithatë, kur erdhi koha, kryem punën që u kërkua nga ne. Situata ishte e tillë dhe nuk mund të refuzohej. 


*Themelet e murit që i ndante shqiptarët, i kanë lëkundur Sali Çeku dhe Adem Jashari. Ndërsa, shkatërrimin përfundimtar e kanë bërë, prapë veterani i luftës, Salih Çeku dhe Agim Ramadani. Në këto operacione ushtarake kanë marrë pjesë edhe  qindra ushtarë të brigadave dhe batalioneve, të formuara një vit më parë  nga strategët ushtarakë - kolonelët Ahmet Krasniqi dhe Tahir Zemaj, në kuadër të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës.* 

PYETJE : Çka u kërkua nga ju dhe kush e kërkoi ndihmën tuaj? 

Fadil Tolaj:* Pas mbarimit të ushtrimeve në Shqipëri, për të mos u përsëritur gjërat, dua të them se në ballë të këtyre ushtarëve u gjend Salih Çekaj, dhe krejt normal legjenda e Kosovës, Adem Jashari. Dihet se të gjithë këta ushtarë (33) u futën në Kosovë me armatime të ndryshme, si pushkë automatike dhe granata dore. E përmenda këtë fakt të pamohueshëm, për të forcuar të vërtetën e pamohueshme, se Salih Çekaj me Adem Jasharin e kanë thyer kufirin e hekurt Shqipëri-Kosovë, që në vitin 1991.* 

Themelet e këtij muri ia kanë lëkundur Sali Çeku dhe Adem Jashari. Ndërsa, shkatërrimin përfundimtar e kanë bërë, prapë veterani i luftës, Salih Çekaj dhe Agim Ramadani. Në këto operacione ushtarake kanë marrë pjesë edhe  qindra ushtarë të brigadave dhe batalioneve, të formuara një vit më parë  nga strategët ushtarakë - kolonelët Ahmet Krasniqi dhe Tahir Zemaj, në kuadër të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës. Kjo thyerje definitive e kufirit do të njihet në histori si Beteja e Koshares, ku u flijuan me dhjetëra ushtarë, bijtë më të mirë të Kosovës. 

Kur ishim te grupi që u fut në Kosovë, dua të shtoj edhe disa fjalë. Ky grup, për shkak motit të lig dhe rrugës së gjatë, pa dëshirën e vet, arriti në  Voksh. Duke e ditur se ata djem kishin vetëm qëllime kombëtare, kanë pasur edhe fatin që janë takuar me një familje me tradita kombëtare të pastra, siç është familja Panxhaj e Vokshit. Pra, ndihmën e parë këtyre ushtarëve ua ka ofruar Salih Panxhaj me vëllezër, si dhe Isuf e Ramë Panxhaj. Këta kanë qenë kushëri të Salihit. Të gjithë ata ushtarë, me armatimet e tyre, vendosën në shtëpitë e familjeve Panxhaj, të cilët u ofrojnë konak dhe ushqim. 

Pasi grupi pushon mirë, merret vendimi për shpërndarjen dhe strehimin e tyre. Në këtë grup, ka qenë edhe Sami Tahiraj, me familjen e të cilit kemi edhe miqësi. Ai vjen në Pobërxhë dhe e lajmëron Bajram Tolajn, të cilin e merr më vete, për ti bartur ushtarët me qerre kuajsh prej Vokshit në Beleg dhe Kodrali. Pasi Bajrami e ka njohur mirë Samiun dhe ka pasur besim në të, pranon ti japë ndihmë. Në familjen Panxhaj mbetet vetëm Salihu. Më vonë, kishte kaluar kah Mali i Gështenjave, nëpër oborrin tim, dhe vendoset te kusherintë e mi, që Salih Çekaj i kishte tezakë. Kam qenë duke punuar në shitoren time. Erdhën Demë Tolaj dhe Sherif Tolaj. Ata më thanë se më kërkonte Salih Çekaj. Eu, thashë! Mbylla shitoren, dhe shkova   ta takoj.  

PYETJE : Ku ishte Salihu? 

Fadil Tolaj : Ishte në dhomë të fjetjes. Hyra brënda. U përshëndetëm ngrohtësisht. Kurrë për jetë nuk do ta harrojë atë moment.  Ishte tepër emocionues. Kishte kaluar një kohë e gjatë, që nuk ishim parë. Pasi pimë bashkë nga një kafe, Salihu filloi të më rrëfejë  për marshutën që kishte kaluar. Më tregoi në detaje për çdo gjë. Unë e përcillja me vëmendje. Isha bërë, siç thuhet, sy e veshë. Duke e njohur edhe më herët Salihun për gjakftohtësinë e tij, u habita kur vërejta se ishte mjaft i shqetësuar. Përkundër suksesit të futjes me armatime në Kosovë, në momentin e fundit disa gjëra nuk i kishin shkruar si duhet, pa fajin e tij. Pastaj, ma tha hapur se e kishte dronë  e armatimit që kishte mbetur në Voksh. Kërkoi nga unë që ta tërheqim, dhe ta vendosnim në shtëpinë time. 

PYETJE : Po Ti, si veprove? 

Fadil Tolaj : Kam qenë para një dileme dhe sprove të madhe. Ishin disa gjëra që më brengosnin. Isha mbajtës i vetëm i familjes. Fëmijët i kisha të vegjël. Pastaj,  edhe pse Bajrami më kishte njoftuar për disa gjëra, drejtpërdrejt nuk isha i kyçur në këtë organizim. Nuk i kisha premtuar askujt asgjë. Kryesorja ishte se, për atë kohë, kjo ishte një punë me rrezik të madh. Megjithatë, duke parë Salihun aq të shqetësuar, duke e njohur si njeri të besës e të fjalës dhe që nuk tradhton, nuk munda ti them jo. Më inkurajonte fakti që edhe ai kishte besim në mua. Kisha respekt të madh për të. 

Pastaj, përkundër rrezikut, kjo ndihmë  imja, isha i vetëdishëm që e avanconte sado pak çështjen kombëtare. Në vazhdim, Salihu na njoftoi se ky ishte vetëm fillimi i armatosjes së popullit për një luftë të madhe çlirimtare. Planifikonte që në të ardhmen  të  futeshin edhe armë të kalibrave të madhenj. Pasi e pranova detyrën, kërkova nga Salihu shpjegime më të hollësishme:  Kah kishin ardhur këto armatime, për kënd ishin të destinuara, si duhet ti shpërndanim etj. 

PYETJE :  Pse ishte e nevojshme të dihej burimi i armatimeve? 

Fadil Tolaj : E pyeta, sepse ka pasur raste që kanë ardhur  persona të ndryshëm, dhe kanë  kërkuan nga unë tu mundësojë që shtëpia ime te bëhet një pikë për grumbullimin dhe shpërndarjen e armëve për Voksh dhe për krejt komunën e Deçanit. Ata persona kanë qenë nga komuna e Gjakovës. Më vonë, kur kam qëndruar në Shqipëri, e kam kuptuar se i takonin grupit të Mentor Kaçit. Ata më patën thënë se do ti sillnin armatimet nga Gjakova në emër të mallit për shitoren që kisha. Edhe pse me mua  qenë shumë të sinqertë, pasi  nuk i njihja mirë, pata refuzuar. Sidoqoftë, u premtova që kurrë një fjalë nuk do të dilte prej meje. 


Saimit i tregova se armët ishin  tërhequr nga Vokshi dhe gjendeshin në shtëpinë time 

PYETJE : Si reagoi Salihu ndaj kësaj kërkese ? 

Fadil Tolaj : Pasi më dëgjoi më vëmendje, më tha: Këto armë i kemi sjellë nga Shqipëria. Siç thashë, nga Pobërxha duhet të shkojnë në vende të caktuara të regjioneve të ndryshme të Kosovës, për  njerëz të caktuar. Duhet të bëhet evidenca për çdo armë. Kush me çka ngarkohet. Këto, tha, janë armatimet e para të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës. 

Pasi armatimet ishin në shtëpinë e Isuf dhe Ramë Panxhajt, Salihu më autorizoi që  ti ngarkoja me nga një pushkë automatike dhe me një sasi municioni të nevojshëm. Salihu shkoi ta vizitojë familjen e vet në Broliç. Kurse  ne u nisëm në detyrën tonë, sipas marrëveshjes. Bënte ftohtë i madh. Bora kishte rënë. Atë natë, i sollëm armët në shtëpinë time. Saimit i tregova për këtë. Punuam deri në mëngjes me përkushtim, sepse ishte një mund i madh. Ishte edhe shumë rrezik, sepse fshati Pobërxhë survejohej me kujdes nga policia serbe. Armatimet i mbajta 7- 8 ditë në shtëpinë time me përgjegjësi të jashtzakonshme, derisa u mor vendimi si duhet vepruar më tutje dhe ku duhet dërguar. 

Të nesërmen e vendosjes së armëve në shtëpinë time,  edhe pse isha shumë i lodhur, dola në Deçan. Në një çajtore, i takova Saim Tahirajn dhe Xhemajl Berishën. Pas dreke, u ktheva në shtëpi. E hapa shitoren. Kisha kujdes të madh. Përcillja çdo lëvizje. Sa ishte rrezik, ishte edhe përgjegjësi e madhe. Kah ora 20:00, erdhën Sami Tahiraj, Osman Ferizi, Hasan Ferizi dhe Shkëlzen Gjoni me traktor dhe kërkuan ti shoqëroja deri në Jasiq. Atje duhej të merrnim edhe një pjesë të municionit që ditë më parë u kishte mbetur kur kishin ardhur nga Shqipëria. Refuzova kërkesën e tyre, duke u thënë se  isha shumë i lodhur,  pasi armatimet i kishim tërhequr nga Vokshi dhe i kishim vendosur në një fshat tjetër. Edhe pse këta kishin qenë në ushtrime në Shqipëri dhe ishin futur në Kosovë me Salih Çekaj, nuk u tregova se armatimet, në të vërtetë, ishin në shtëpinë time. Këta më kuptuan drejt. Dhe shkuan. 

PYETJE : Çka ndodhi në vazhdim? 

Fadil Tolaj : Salihu, pas 3- 4 ditësh, prapë nëpër Pobërgjë, u kthye në Shqipëri,  me Muharrem Bobin nga Korisha e Prizrenit. Ndërsa ne, pasë disa ditësh, në konsultim me vëllain e Salihut,  me Smajlin vendosëm që armët nga shtëpia ime ti dërgojmë  në Broliç, në shtëpinë e Salih Çekaj. Prej aty do të bëhej shpërnadarja e mëtutjeshme. Ne i futëm armët në thasë, i ngarkuam në qerre kuajsh dhe i maskuam  me tallë. Vendosëm që bartjen ta bëjmë ditën, sepse natën do të ishim më të dyshimtë.Kishte mundësi  të na ndalonte ndonjë patrullë e policisë serbe. 

*Ngarkesën dhe maskimin e armëve e bëmë me Agron Tolajn dhe djalin e axhës së tij, Alushin. Agroni  e mori përsipër ta bëjë bartjen nga Pobërxha në Broliq. Në momentin kur deshëm të nisemi, çfarë koinçidence? Nëna ime, Hajria, posa na i hapi dyert  e oborrit, u kthye kah ne dhe na tha: Fadil, policia janë para dera me një pinzgauer ».  Përkundër rrezikut, kthim mbrapa skishte. I thash mos i mbyll dyert,  se nëse nuk kanë ardhurur enkas për ne, atëherë dyshimi do të jetë më i madh. E kështu do të zbulohemi nga frika. «  Merrma djalin, Asllanin », i thashë nënës. Atëherë ishte gjashtëvjeçar. « Dërgoma  te djemtë e axhës ». 

Nga ana tjetër, i bëmë gati armët që i kishim në posedim, dhe pritnim momentin që nëse policia do të tentonte të futej në oborr, ti presim me zjarr. Ishim të vendosur dhe të betuar që këtë deturë ta kryenim me nder. Po qe nevoja të sakrifikojmë deri në fund. Këtë ia kishim premtuar Salih Çekajt, bashkë me Agron Tolajn. Por, shpesh kur je më së ngushti, ndodhin mrekullira. Policia, me mjetin transpotues, vazhdoi rrugën teposhtë fshatit. Ajo vazhdoi  për Deçan. Agroni, me guxim të madh, u nis pas tyre dhe i dërgoi armatimet në shtëpinë e Musa Çekaj, vëllait të Salihut. Më vonë, një pjesë e këtyre armatimeve vendoset në shtëpinë e vëllezërve Ismet e Saim Tahiraj të Belegut. E nga shtëpia e tyre, siç dihet, u furnizuan me armë disa vise të tjera të Kosovës, si dhe vetë Adem Jashari.* 

PYETJE : Përkundër gjithë kujdesit dhe mundimeve të mëdha,  grupi zbulohet. Arrestohen shumë persona dhe maltretohen. Si ndodhi kjo? 

Fadil Tolaj : Në gjysmën e dhjetorit të vitit 1991, policia serbe i kishte rënë në gjurmë grupit të Gjakovës. Kishte arrestuar disa prej tyre. Mediat shkruanin se kishte zbuluar dhe arrestuar një grup terroristësh. Kështu i quanin atëherë shqiptarët që mundoheshin të bëjnë diçka për çlirimin e Kosovës. Dy javë më vonë u zbulua grupi jonë.* Duhet cekur se gjurmët e zbulimit nuk ishin nga Deçani, por nga një pjesë tjetër e Kosovës. Dihet emri dhe mbiemri i njeriut të parë që policia serbe e arrestoi. Ndërsa, më 29 dhjtor 1991, bastisen disa familje në Komunën e Deçanit.* 

Është fjala për familjen e vëllezërve Tahiraj nga Belegu. Nga kjo familje, arrestohet Sami Tahiraj, por Saimi që ishte njeriu kyç i organizimit, arrin të largohet. Në Kodrali, bastisën disa familje. Arrestohet Shkëlzen Gjonaj, por  Osman dhe Hasan Ferizi arrijnë të largohen. Në Pozhar, bastiset shtëpia e Xhemajl Berishës, por edhe Xhemajli kishte arritur të largohej. Në Broliç arrestohen vëllezërit e Salih Çekut, Hasani dhe Smajli. Edhe ndaj tyre është ushtruar dhunë e tmerrshme. Duke u qëndruar stoikisht torturave, lirohen dhe detyrohen të largohen nga shtëpia. Shkojnë në Shqipëri. Në Voksh, bastisen familjet Panxhaj, por në saje të pozitës gjeografike të fshatit arrijnë të largohen Jusufi, Rama dhe Avdyli. 

PYETJE : Nga i more ti këto informacione për bastisjet dhe arrestimet? 

Fadil Tolaj: Ka qenë ditë e shtunë. Unë punoja në shitoren time, si zakonisht. Kah ora gjashtë e mbrëmjes, aty erdhën Bajrami dhe Dema. Më thanë që kishin dëgjuar se në disa fshatra të Deçanit policia serbe kishte bërë disa bastisje në Voksh dhe Beleg, por nuk kishin ende lajme të sakta dhe konkrete për krejt çka ka ndodhur. Veç një parandjenjë të keqe e kisha atë ditë. Posa mi përmendën familjet e bastisura,  u thashë:  Po ne qenkemi zbuluar, prandaj duhet të kemi kujdes. Bajrami dhe Dema shkuan menjëherë në Beleg këmbë, për ta kuptuar se çfarë kishte ndodhur. 

Unë e mbylla shitoren, dhe shkova te djemtë e axhës, Dina dhe Shaqiri. Kishin darkën e postermës.  dhe shumë musafirë në odë. Pas dy ore më thanë se jashtë më kërkonte dikush. Ishin Bajrami dhe Dema, që ishin kthyer nga Belegu. Ata ishin informuar detajisht nga Ismet Tahiraj për bastisjet dhe arrestimin e vëllait të tij, Samiut. Duke qenë se ishim të implikuar në këtë organizim, ishte shumë normale që edhe neve të na vinin në vizitë policët serbë. E vlerësuam situatën. Vendosëm të largoheshim nga shtëpitë tona. Thirra në divahanen e odës Dinën dhe Shaqirin. I lajmërova që për momentin, isha i detyruar  të largohesha nga shtëpia, sepse konsideroja që isha i rrezikuar.  Megjithatë, nuk ua tregova arsyen e vërtetë. I porosita që çfarëdo që të më ndodhte, të kujdeseshin për familjen time. 


U dëgjuan disa rafale të automatikëve, të shoqëruara nga të shtëna revolesh. 

PYETJE : Si rrodhën ngjarjet në vazhdim? 

Fadil Tolaj: Futa në xhep 2500 marka. Me Bajramin,  Demën dhe Sherifin, kah ora 22:00, i braktisëm shtëpitë. Nuk dinim kah të shkonim. Vendosëm që atë natë të bëjmë konak te Haki Balaj në Carrabreg. Vëllai i tij, Dervishi, na priti jashtëzakonisht mirë, që tash për atëherë i falënderohem. Të nesërmen, Dema u kthye prapë në shtëpi për ta vështruar situatën. Mbas dreke, të tretë së bashku shkuan në Gllogjan te Ahmet Mehmetaj, me të cilin kemi miqësi familjare. Ka qenë data 30 dhjetor e vitit 1991. Në mbrëmje, erdhën të gjithë vëllezërit e  tij. 

Ne u paraqitëm, se nuk kishte ndodhur asgjë. Megjithatë, Bajrami e informoi vëllain e Ahmetit, Hakiun, që për çdo rast të ishin në dijeni. Rreth orës 23:00, të gjithë përjetuam një shqetësim. U dëgjuan disa rafale të automatikëve, të shoqëruara nga të shtëna revolesh. U ngritëm të gjithë në këmbë të shikojmë çfarë po ndodhte. Veç hallit që kishim ne, miqtë tanë kishin edhe ata një hall. Disa djem të tyre kishin refuzuar të shkonin në ushtrinë serbe. 

Pasi Hakiu tash e dinte hallin tonë, iu afrova dhe e pyeta për tallën që ishte afër shtëpisë se a kishte mullar.  Në rast se ishim të rrethuar nga policia serbe, rezistenca për shkak të rrethanave, nuk ishte e mundur, prandaj vendosa që prej katit të tretë të kërceja mbi tallë. Kishim vendosur të mos dorëzoheshim  të gjallë. Hakiu më tha: Ke kujdes, lartësia është e madhe dhe mos po të sulmojnë qentë në oborr. Pas pak kohe, njëri nga meshkujt e familjes që kishte dalë ta vëzhgonte situatën, u kthye. Mos u shqetësoni, tha. Ska gjë për trazim. Janë provokime të policisë serbe, të sitipave të Sllobës dhe Vulës. Pasi u qetësuam, e vazhduam ndejën. Natën e  dytë, më 31 dhjetor, na ftoi kushëriri i Ahmetit, i cili na priti mirë. Atë natë, ishte Viti i Ri. 

Të nesërmen, u hap lajmi në tërë Kosovën se në Prekaz, Adem Jashari i kishte bërë rezistencë të armatosur policisë serbe. Për mua, këtu ka filluar një faqe  e re e historisë së Kosovës dhe shqiptarëve në përgjithësi. Isha kranar që me armët që i kishin sjellë  Sali Çekaj dhe bashkëluftëtarët e bashkëveprimtarët e tij nga Shqipëria, Ademi me vëllezër  i kishte dhënë shakut leksion. Më 1 janar, pas dreke, shkuam në Shaptej, te Lushë Syla. Na priti jashtëzakonisht mirë, sidomos Dauti. Kushërinjtë e mi kishin miqësi të dyfishtë me këtë familje dhe për Bajramin kishin respekt të veçantë. Veç kësaj, disa raporte të hershme në mes të Lushit dhe gjyshit tim, Asllan Beqës, ia shtonin  vëllimin respektit reciprok. Në Shaptej, ndejtëm dy net. U larguam nga familja e nderuar e Lushajve, që na përcolli deri në Dubravë, ku u ndalëm te Smajl Syla. Pushuam pak, dhe e vazhduam rrugën livadheve të Prilepit (Repishtave). 

Për një moment, u ndalëm në livadhin që e kisha blerë disa vjet më herët. Ishim të katërtit: unë, Bajram Tolaj, Sherif Tolaj dhe Demë Tolaj. U ulëm për të biseduar. Ishin bërë pesë net që ishim larguar nga shtëpitë tona. Flenim nëpër miq. Kështu rrezikonim dyfish. Edhe veten, edhe familjet e miqve, të cilët mund ti implikonim në gjëra që skishin lidhje. Policia serbe nuk pyeste kush çka ka ditur. 

Një pretekst i vogël, e maltretonte tërë familjen. Kërkova nga të tretë, ose të kthehemi nëpër shtëpitë tona dhe të vazhdojmë jetën normale deri kur ka thënë Zoti, ose po atë natë të niseshim për në Shqipëri. Ishte vendim i vështirë, veçanërisht për mua, sepse në shtëpi skisha mashkull tjetër të moshës madhore. Kisha vetëm nënën dhe gruan me pesë fëmijë të vegjël. Sherifi më dëgjonte me vëmendje. U emocionua shumë. Pasi mbarova,  më tha:  « Do të thotë se do me u përshëndetë me Kosovën, a ? » Pa u hamendur, ia ktheva: « Sherif, alternativë tjetër skemi. Nuk dua më ta rrezikojë askënd, asnjë mik a dashamir. Sonte do të nisem për Shqipëri. Megjithatë, çfarëdo që të jetë rreziku, para se të nisem për atje,  dëshiroja të kthehem edhe një herë në shtëpi, për tu përshëndetur me familjen ». 

PYETJE : Si reaguan të tjerët? 

Fadil Tolaj: Të gjithë më dëgjuan në heshtje dhe me kureshtje. Kur mbarova fjalën, Bajrami dhe Sherifi u pajtuan me mua.  Dema u nda nga ne dhe u kthye në shtëpi për ti përgaditur familjet dhe për të na e bërë gati bukën për rrugë. Ne të tretë shkuam për konak në Prilep te Hajdar Alija. Baca Hajdar u gëzua shumë kur na pa. Menjëherë e shtroi sofrën për darkë. Mendonte se kemi shkuar enkas për ndejë. Ne i treguam se nuk kishim kohë të rrinim gjatë. Ikëm duke i treguar se nuk do të shiheshim një kohë të gjatë. Nga Prilepi deri në Pobërgjë shkuam rrugëve anësore dhe nëpër livadhe. 

Rreth orës 20:00, arritëm në shtëpi. Ishte vështirë. Kishte ardhur koha që në shtëpitë tona të hynim ilegalisht. Në familje, pasi kishin kuptuar situatën, të gjithë ishin shumë të mërzitur, sidomos të moshuarit dhe fëmijët. Kështu, pasi u krijua një gjendje e rëndë, edhe pse kishim vendosur të largohemi kah orën 23:00, unë kërkova që këtë ta bënim sa më herët. I thashë gruas që ti çojë fëmijët në gjumë më herët. Nuk kisha dëshirë të përcillem me lot fëmijësh. Djali, Asllani, edhe pse i kishte vetëm gjashtë vjet, nuk shkonte në gjumë. U afrua pranë meje. Nuk më ndahej. Dikur sikur donte të ma lehtësonte barrrën. « Babë, më tha, mos u mërzit ti, se unë kujdesem për shtëpinë dhe për shtallën me bagëti ». 

PYETJE : Duke u bazuar në atë që ke thënë më herët, largimin nga shtëpia e kanë përjetuar shumë meshkuj të familjes Suaj. Këto braktisje kanë qenë edhe ugur i keq, sepse shumica prej tyre nuk j anë kthyer kurrë. A ndihej kjo  atë natë në shtëpinë tuaj? 

Fadil Tolaj : Po, ndihej. Madje ky largim u ngjante shumë atye të paraardhësve të mi. Shpesh këto largime  a braktisje te dhunshme, janë kthyer në tragjedi për familjen tonë. Disa prej tyre janë vrarë e varrosur, por kami edhe shembuj që kurre si kemi gjetur. Mandej, është rasti i djemve të axhës : Xhaferit dhe Skënderit, që nga zullimi, në vitin 1956,  ikën për Shqipëri. Kurrë sjanë  kthyer, derisa nuk ka mbaruar  Lufta e Kosovës. Megjithatë, shpresa thuhet  se vdes e fundit. Edhe ne kishim shpresë se do të kthehemi, e nuk do të na gjente fati i të parëve. 

U nisëm, pra, kah mali  unë, Bajrami dhe Sherifi. Na shoqëruan Dina dhe Lulëzimi. Sipas planit, së pari donim të shkonim deri në Gjocaj, pastaj ta kalonim kurfirin. Kjo rrugë nuk ishte e lehtë, sepse ishte  e mbuluar me borë. Bënte ftohtë i madh. Në orën tre të mëngjesit, arritëm në shtëpinë e Ismet Qaush Gjocajt dhe të Binak Gjocajt. Kishim besim të plotë në ta. I kisha edhe tezakë. Veç lidhjes familjare që kishim, janë edhe  patriotë. Duke u bazuar në kohën e vonë të arritjes, ata e kuptuan qëllimin e vizitës sonë. As ne nuk ngurruam tua tregojmë planin. Për të na çliruar, mu drejtuan dhe më thanë:* Tezak, thuaju kusherirëve  të rrinë shlirë, se jeni në një familje të sigurtë dhe të  besës.*  Ata kishin qenë në rrjedhë të ngjarjes, sepse katër ditë më parë, Ismet Gjocaj i kishte përcjellur për Shqipëri Isuf Ramën dhe Avdyl Panxhën. 

Nuk vonoi shumë e në odë hyri edhe Ismeti, që kthehej nga kufiri. Ai mu drejtua me shaka: *Ku je, tezak? Të kam pritur edhe ty me shokë, se një grup i dorëzova në Shqipëri. Ismeti ka qenë një trim i madh, i fjalës dhe i besës. Ai punoi shumë për çështjen kombëtare. Mu për këtë, krimineli i njohur i komunës së Deçanit, polici serb- Vula, e ka masakruar në Stacionin e Policisë në Deçan, në vitin 1997.* 

Pasi kaluam atë pjesë të natës që kishte mbetur, të nesermëm, edhe pse binte borë e madhe, ne ia mësyem kufirit. Dina dhe Lulëzimi u kthyen mbrapa në shtëpi. Meqë Ismeti ishte i lodhur shumë, për  Shqipëri na përcolli Abazi. Edhe ai e njihte rrugën mirë. Për fatin tonë të keq, bënte një acar tepër i theksuar. Bëmë një rrugë të gjatë dhe të rrezikshme. Kaluam përmes Bjeshkëve të Botushës, rrëz Rrasës së Zogut, dhe u ngjitëm në Bjeshkët e Shqipërisë. Fërfëllëzonte. Vende-vende bora arrinte deri në një metër e gjysmë. Ashtu të lodhur edhe të rraskapitur, na u shtua edhe një e keqe. Papritmas, e humbëm rrrugën. Megjithatë, fati e deshti që shpejt ta gjenim. Kah ora katër e mëngjesit, arritëm në Padesh. 

PYETJE : A kërkuat konak për të pushuar, apo e  vazhduat rrugën? 

Fadil Tolaj: *Në shtëpinë e parë që kemi hasur, kemi trokitur. Abazi e njihte pronarin e saj. Na tregoi që e kishte emrin Bali. Thirrëm: O i zoti  i shtëpisë!. Nga brënda, një zë pyeti: Kush është, dhe çka kërkon. Sherifi iu përgjigj: Jemi kosovarë! Jemi të lodhur dhe të mërdhirë! A ka  mundësi të hyjmë brënda dhe të pushojmë pak?!. Pa vonuar, u dëgjua një zë femre: Babë, tha, të lutem hape derën, se qenkan kosovarë. Axha Bali e largoi tytën e pushkës nga frenxhia. Dhe, na e hapi derën.  Hymë brenda. Ishte shtëpi e vjetër dhe në të banonte Baliu, me  gruan dhe vajzën, që quhej Hilmie. Kjo  menjëherë ndezi zjarrin në oxhak, dhe ngrohu shtëpinë dhe solli ujin, për ti pastruar duart dhe këmbët, që i kishim krejt të mërdhira. Pasi u ngrohëm pak, hëngrëm pak bukë që e kishim marrë me vete nga shtëpia. Hangrën me ne edhe axha Bali me vajzën. U kënaqën që, pas shumë dekadave, po  hanin bukë Kosove.* 

Pas një gjumi  dhe pushimi të mirë, të nesërmen, në mëngjes, pimë nga një gotë qumësht. Nga këtu, u nisëm për Tropojë. Me ne, ishte Abazi, i cili na çoi në një kullë dykatëshe, arkitektura e së cilës  u ngjante kullave të Dukagjinit. *Ishte kulla e Qerim Alisë. U ngjitëm në katin e dytë nëpër shkallët prej guri. Nga divahanja, para se të hynim në odë, thirrëm sipas traditës:  O i zoti shtëpisë! A do mysafirë?. Papritmas, u hap dera. Qerimi që ishte në ballë të oxhakut, na u përgjegj: Mirë se u bjen Zoti!. Oda ishte e mbushur me mysafirë. Aty ishte edhe Xheviti, vëllai i Abazit. Në odën e Qerim Alisë, ndejtëm tërë natën duke biseduar.*  Përkundër  mikpritjes shqipare, që na ofrohej çdokund, ne duhej të gjenim një mënyrë për të komunikuar me familjet tona. Kërkuam të shkonim në Tiranë. Thënë realisht as idenë se kishim që, për të shkuar në Tiranë, duhej bërë një ditë rrugë. 

Pasi dëgjuan dhe  e respektuan kërkesën tonë, të nesërmen, herët në mëngjes, u nisëm për Bajram Curr. Na përcjellën Halili dhe Xhaviti. Prej aty, me një autobus shkuam për Fierzë. Halili na përcolli deri te trageti, na i preu biletat dhe u përshëndetëm. Në Komon morëm autobusin për Tiranë. Rruga ishte e vështirë, por më e vështirë ishte e vërteta se çdo metër që bënim, ne largohehsim nga shtëpitë tona. *Në Mamurras e kishim djalin e axhës, Skënderin.  Kishte ikur në Shqipëri në vitin 1956. Jetonte me të vëllain. Edhe pse ishim djem të axhës, nuk njiheshim mes vete. Kur zbritëm në Mamurras, kishte rënë terri. Takuam një djalë (25 vjeç), të cilin e pyetëm se mos  e njihte dhe dinte ku banonte Skënder Tolaj. Po kush është ai që nuk e njeh Skënderin, na tha. Po, ju, kosovarë jeni?  pyeti ai. Po.  Na priu dhe na dërgoi në pallatin ku banonte Skënderi.* Banesën e kishte pasur në katin e tretë. 

U ngjitëm. Dhe, trokitëm. Derën e hapi vajza e Skënderit. E pyetëm a ishte kjo banesa e tij.* Po tha: Urdhëroni hyni brenda.  Kërkuam Skënderin, i cili u duk në derën e hapur para nesh. Edhe pse spo ju njoh, hyni brenda, na tha.  Sherifi reagoi:  Si spo na njeh? Ky është Fadil Beqa, ky Bajram Selimi e unë Sherif Bilalli. Skënderi lëshoi një zë mallëngjyes: Fadil edhe Bajram, a jeni me të vërtetë ju djemtë e axhës?. Ishte një skenë prekëse dhe me plot  emocione. U përqafuam mes vete. Gëzimi na zhburrëoi pak, se na u mbushën sytë me lot. Skënderi përsëriste vetmevete: Nuk po ju besoj syve të mi.  Po takoheshim pas tridhjetë e pesë vjetëve. Skënderi thoshte se  kishte humbur shpresën sr do ta takonte dikënd të familjes. Herë pas here, i drejtohej gruas a vajzës dhe e pyeste: A është e vërtetë që kanë ardhur Fadili dhe Bajrami? . Biseduam dhe u munduam të çmallemi. Nuk di çka nuk i treguam për atë kohë aq të shkurtër, por 35 vjet ndarje ishin të gjata.* Më bëhej se veç kalonim nëpër tema të ndryshme. 


U lajmëruam në përfaqësinë e Kosovës në Shqipëri 

PYETJE : Ju nuk kishit mbajtur  ndonjë korrespondencë nga Kosova më herët me Skënderin ? 

Fadil Tolaj: Tepër rrallë. Në të vërtetë, Skënderi kishte pasur një parandjenjë që dikush prej Kosovës do ta vizitonte për Vitin e Ri, që e kishim lënë pas. Pastaj na tregoi një rast të pabesueshëm. Para disa muajve, na kishte dërguar një letër. Letra ishte kthyer mbrapa, me shpjegimin se personat që u destinohej letra, nuk jetonin në Kosovë. Atë natë, e kishte marrë dhe e kishte rilexuar. Intervali kohor nga rileximi i letrës dhe arritjes sonë te Skënderi ishte vetëm dhjetë minuta. 

Pasi ishte demoralizuar tej mase, e kishte hudhur në shportë. Kur u qetësua pak, e nxori dhe na e tregoi. Të nesërmen, në mëngjes, u nisëm për Tiranë.  Skënderi erdhi me ne. Ishte kuadër i shkolluar. Punonte në Ministrinë e Bujqësisë. Shkuam në zyrën ku punonte ai. Prej aty, arritëm tiu lajmërohemi disa anëtarëve  të familjeve, që i kishim në Perëndim. Iu lajmëruam edhe Salih Çekajt në Shtutgart. I treguam që gjendeshim në Shqipëri. Ai na sugjeroi të lajmëroheshim në përfaqësinë e Qeverisë së Kosovës, e cila gjendej në Muzeun Kombëtar. « Drejtohuni » , na tha, te Prof. Ali Aliu. Aty  punëtor administrativ në atë kohë kishte qenë Zymer Berisha. 

PYETJE : A u lajmëruat në përfaqësinë e Kosovës,  dhe a u dolën në ndihmë?  

Fadil Tolaj: Po. Shkuam dhe iu lajmëruam Zymerit. I treguam se kush ishim dhe nga ishim. Zymeri u tregua shumë i sjellshëm dhe  njerëzor me ne. U tregua edhe shumë i gatshëm të na ndihmonte, aq sa kishte mundësi. I treguam se për banim nuk kishim nevojë për ndihmë, sepse kishim të afërm në Shqipëri. 

PYETJE : Atë kohë, regjimi i Serbisë kishte shtuar shumë zullumin ndaj shqiptarëve. Shumë të rinj kishin refuzuar të shkonin në shërbimin ushtarak të Serbosllavisë. Veç kësaj, kishte  edhe ndonjë që kishte tentuar të formojë edhe grupe të armatosura. A takuat ju dikënd atje? 

Fadil Tolaj: Gjatë qëndrimit tonë në Tiranë, veç atyre që ishin në organizim, që në një kuptim i takonim edhe ne, takuam edhe disa të tjerë , që i takonin grupit të Gjakovës, që kisha pasur rastin ti njoh më herët.  Kishte edhe nga Deçani. Disa prej tyre ishin aty edhe më herët, në studime. 
*Ka pasur që kanë ardhur pas nesh, si për shembull Faton Mehmetaj  me të fejuarën dhe  me një kusheri të tij. Ardhja e Fatonit, sidomos interesimi i tij për të na takuar të gjithëve, edhe  sot është i dyshimtë. 

Neve na thoshte se kishte ikur nga shtëpia, ngase Slloba dhe Vula i kishin kërkuar disa kilogramë tritol. Ndërsa kusheririt të vet, Xhemajl Berishës, i kishte kërkuar armë se donte ta vriste Vulën. Pajtohem me atë që në intervistën e tij ka thënë Xhemajl Berisha.  Dyshimi na u shtua edhe më shumë, kur dihet që Fatoni, nga një anë thoshte se kishte ikur për shkak se po e  kërkonte policia serbe, e në anën tjetër, pas një kohe, u kthye në Kosovë. Vazhdoi me vite të tëra të bëjë jetë normale. Dihet që serbët kanë qenë të pamëshirshëm. Gjëra të këtilla nuk kanë lejuar. Të gjithë të përndjekurit e vërtetë e dinë që Kosova për ta ka qenë ëndërr, por gjatë luftës ky na doli edhe zëdhënës i UÇK-së.* 

PYETJE : A doli i arsyeshëm largimi juaj nga shtëpitë? 

Fadil Tolaj: Më 18 janar 1992, kemi qenë në Durrës te Xhaferi. Në mbrëmje radioja lamëroi se në fshatin Pobërxhë një ekspeditë e madhe e policisë serbe kishte bastisur disa shtëpi të familjeve të Tolaj. Lajmet bënin të ditur se nga maltretimet fizike nuk ishin kursyer as fëmijët dhe të moshuarit. Ishin bërë disa arrestime. Meqenëse  në atë kohë lidhjet telefonike në Shqipëri funksionin me vështirësi, të nesërmen shkuam në Tiranë. 

Nga hotel Tirana telefomuan në Gjermani, te motra ime. Ajo, duke dashur të na kursejë, na tha se na kishin kërkaur neve dhe asgjë më shumë. Pastaj thirrën Salihun në lokalet e LDK-së në Shtutgart. Pasi i kërkuam, ai na tregoi gjendjen reale. Detajishit na tregoi për demolimet që policia i kishte bërë, maltretimet dhe arrestimet. Na tha se ishte ne kontakt me Kosovën. Dhe se për çdo gjë do të na informonte. Në veçanti, më duket, se u mërzita unë. Kisha frikën se në mungesë timen do të ma merrnin dikënd peng. Për shkak të kushteve të vështira të komunikimit në Shqipëri, nuk mund të qëndronim dot. 

Meqë unë dhe Sherifi posedonim dokumentet e udhëtimit, të nesërmen fluturuam me aeroplan për Gjermani. Bajrami nuk kishte pasaportë, mbeti në Shqipëri. Për udhëtim, nuk patëm probleme. Gjermania ende nuk kishte aplikuar regjimin e vizave. Zymer Berisha na i rezervoi biletat kthyese. Në këto halle, na u gjet edhe Rexhë Dobrunaj. Pati ardhur nergut nga Gjermania, për të na ndihmuar. Një pjesë e familjes dhe të afërmëve (motra, djemtë e axhës dhe nipat) të mi gjendeshish në Berlin. Unë dhe Sherifi u vendosëm te motra ime. Aty ishte edhe miku im, kolonel Tahir Zemaj. 

PYETJE : Si dhëndërr i tij, ju sigurisht atij i keni rrëfyer në detaje për këtë organizim? A kishte njohuri ai për të? 

Fadil Tolaj: Me kolonel Zemajn kam biseduar, por ishte edhe vetë në dijeni për këtë organizim. 

PYETJE : A kontaktuat nga Berlini me Salihun? 

Fadil Tolaj: Po. Pasi pushuam pak, i telefonuam. E lajmëruam që kishim arritur në Berlin. Nga zëri e vërejta që ishte shumë i shqetësuar. Ai e kishte ditur që policia serbe ishte kërcënuar, duke kërkuar vetëdorëzimin tim, ndryshe do të ma merrnin peng gruan a djalin.  Unë këtë e kuptova gjatë bisedës me të. Meqenëse, pa arsye, e ndiente një peshë të fajit, unë i thashë pa asnjë diplomaci, se një barrë të tillë nuk kishte nevojë tia ngarkonte vetes. Të gjithë kemi qenë të vetëdijshëm për aktet tona. Kësaj pune i kemi hyrë me dëshirë dhe ky proces as nuk ka filluar me ne, as nuk do të ndalet deri në realizimin e aspiratave tona dhe të shumë gjeneratave para neve. Pata përshtypjen se Salihu u qetësua sado pak. Pastaj e kërkoi mikun tim, kolenel Tahir Zemën. Biseduan gjatë në  telefon. 

PYETJE : Kur ke vënë kontakt me familjen në Kosovë? 

Fadil Tolaj: Kontakte indirekt, nëpërmes njerëzve që vinin nga Kosova në Gjermani, kemi pasur që ditët e para. Por, një kontakt më të afërt e patëm ditën e dytë të arritjes në Berlin. Djali  i axhës, Agimi, na telefonoi. Sapo ma dëgjoi zërin, mu drejtua: Mos më pyet nga lajmërohem, por, baca Dil, jemi të gëzuar që keni arritur shëndosh e mirë, sepse situata është shumë e keqe. Policia serbe  për 3 - 4 ditë kanë ardhur dhjetë herë në shtëpinë tënde. Kërkojnë të dorëzohesh. Por, mos gabo e kthehesh. 

Po u ktheve, ke mbaruar. Nga nëna jote, Hajria, po e kërkojnë një automatik. Nëse nuk e dorëzon, po kërcënohen se do ta marrin peng djalin ose gruan tënde. U shqetësova tej mase. Agimi më qetësoi pak, kur më tha se jo vetëm ai, por edhe fshati kishin vendosur të mos e lejojnë për së gjalli këtë punë. Pastaj, meqenëse isha në një banesë me mikun tim, kolonel Tahir Zemajn, ai më ngushëllonte, duke më thënë se policia serbe donte te mbillte frikë me presione dhe shanatazhe, por kurrë peng nuk do ta marrë askënd. Nga shqetësimi im, Tahiri e thirri në telefon Salihun, dhe ia shpjegoi situatën. Ranë takord që po ndodhi  të merrej dikush peng nga familja, të ktheheshim të gjithë bashkë. 

Policët i kërcënoheshin nënës për ta gjetur armën time. 

PYETJE : A u mor peng ndokush? 

Fadil Tolaj: E kam pasur një automatik. Nëna ime e dinte se ku ishte ai, por ajo nuk e kishte dorëzuar. Nuk e kishte dorëzuar, edhe kur njëri prej të arrestuarve, para Vulës famëkeq dhe shefit të tij, i kishte thënë nënës Hajrije: Dorëzoje armën që e ka Fadili. Tash nuk dua tia përmendi emrin atij personi. Megjithatë, nëna, me gjakftoftësi, u kishte thënë policëve:Bastisni! Po pati nevojë, rrënoni shtëpitë dhe shtallën, por unë nuk di që Fadili ka pasur armë!Bëni çka të doni, por në të ardhmen më lini rehat! ». 

Asgjë nuk doli nga presioni dhe shantazhet e policisë serbe, falë nënës dhe këmbëngulësisë së fshatit Pobërxhë.  *Rol të rëndësishëm me këtë rast ka luajtur ndërmjetësimi i plakut të fshatit, Selim Delisë.  Në shitoren time, dhe në praninë e disa banorëve të fshatit, i kishte thënë Vulës : « Nëse tentoni tia merrni dikënd peng  familjes së Fadilit, dijeni që do të përballeni me tërë fshatin. Shikoj këta dy-treqind burra rreth rrugës. Po ju flas në emër të tyre ».  Deri në vdekje, për bashkëfshatarët e mi, në veçanti për Selim Delinë, respektin do ta ruaj.* 

Nga kjo lloj rezistence, policia serbe largohet me bisht nën këmbë, por me kërcënimin se do të kthehen prapë. Kjo doli e vërtetë. Derisa e kam tërhjequr familjen nga Kosova në vitin 1994, kurrë ekspeditat bastisëse të policisë serbe familjes sime nuk iu kanë ndalur. 

PYETJE : Në janar të vitit 2004 mbushet një vit nga vrasja e kolonel Tahir Zemajt. Na thoni, nëse dini, kur  janë takuar Salih Çekaj dhe ky në Gjermani? 

Fadil Tolaj: [bVeç bisedave telefonike të shpeshta dhe të gjata mes tyre,  dy muaj pasi  kishim arritur në Berlin, me kërkesën e Salih Çekajt, kemi shkuar në Shtutgart. U nisëm të tretë : Tahiri, Sherifi dhe unë.  Rexhë Osaj nga Deçani na çoi me veturën e vet. Këtë gjest e bëri për hatër të Tahirit. Ka pasur një respekt të veçantë për të. Ka qenë njeriu më besnik i Tahir Zemajt. Fatkeqësisht, pas luftës, të dytë i vrau një dorë tradhtare. Qëllimi i kësaj vizite ka qenë bashkërenditja e veprimtarisë politike dhe asaj ushtarake në të ardhmen. [/b]

Pastaj, njohja më për safërmi e Salihut dhe Tahirit me peripecitë tona.  Salihu, për këtë rast, në lokalet e LDK-së në Shtugartd, kishte organizuar edhe një takim me Hafiz Gagicën dhe Ramush Tahirin. Ramushi atëherë ka qenë zëvëndës i kryeministrit Bukoshi, si dhe një lloj ministri (a koordinatori) në resorin e mbrojtjes. Pas dy ditësh qëndrimi në Shtutgart, dhe shumë bisedave, u arrit një marrëveshje që aktivitetet politike, por edhe ushtarake, duhet të intensifikoheshin. U bisedua edhe për rezistencën e Adem Jasharit, që Salihu e njihte mirë. 

PYETJE : Po ti, legjendën e qënderesës, Adem Jasharin,  a  ke pasur rastin ta takosh ndonjëherë? 

Fadil Tolaj: *Pas një vit qëndrimi në Gjermani, në fund të vitit 1992, jam kthyer në Shqipëri, për tu takuar me familjen. Në Shqipëri, në Përfaqësinë e Republikës së Kosovës e kam takuar legjendën e rezistencës dhe të luftës Adem Jasharin. Isha shumë kureshtar ta shoh njeriun që mundi dhe guxoi ti dalë përballë kuçedrës Serbi, në vitin 1991. Këtë takim ma ka mundësuar Zymer Berisha. Paraparakisht, veç asaj që dija për sulmin që familja Jashari kishte përjetuar në vitin 1991, historinë patriotike të kësaj familjeje ma mësoi Zymeri. Kur u takova me Ademin, isha tepër i lumtur, sepse në atë njeri shihja çlirimtarin. Aty u takova edhe me Jakup Nurën. Ishte bashkë me Ademin.* 

Kam takuar edhe  Xhemajl Berishën, i cili kishte gati një vit që jetonte në Shqipëri dhe  Ismet Çekajn. Për të gjithë këta njerëz, Salih Çekaj na kishte folur disa herë. Ismeti, shumë vjet, ka qenë shtylla kryesore në Shqipëri për të gjithë bashkëluftëtarët dhe bashkëveprimtarët që ishin rreth Salihut dhe më gjerë. Kam takuar edhe shumë të tjerë, që për shkak të represionit që policia serbe ushtronte  në Kosovë, ishin detyruar të largohen prej atje. 

*Kishte edhe asi  që kishin ardhur nga Perëndimi, në cilësinë e komesarëve politikë, dhe  përhapnin propagandë kundër institucioneve të atëhershme të Kosovës. Neve që ekonomikisht ishim dobësuar shumë, për shkak të rrethanave të krijuara, na paraqiteshin sikur Bossa, që mund të  hargjonin edhe nga 200.00 DM në ditë. Pasi jam vendosur në Zvicër, kam mësuar se të gjithë ata kishin qenë Bosssa mafiozë , të cilët i kishte përzënë Zvicra, për shkak të aktiviteteve të tyre kontrabanduese. Tash as që ia vlen të merremi me ta.* 

PYETJE : Megjitahtë, në atë kohë, në Shqipëri fillon një antikosovarizëm i shfrenuar prej  këtyre bosave mafiozë.  Ndoshta lexuesit kanë dëshirë të dinë më shumë për ta? 

Fadil Tolaj: *Normal, këta bossa mafiozë kanë emra dhe mbiemra, por bossi i tyre ka qenë Xhavit Haliti. Thoshin se janë ushtarë të Xhavitit, a siç i thoshin ata, njëfar «  Zekës ». Në janar të vitit 1993, e kam parë edhe kryebosin e tyre, i cili erdhi në Shqipëri. Ishte i veshur me një pallto të gjatë e të shtrejtë. Në dorë mbante një çantë diplomatike. U takuam në një lokal, para hotel Dajtit. 

Kam qenë me Xhemajl Berishën dhe disa të tjerë, kur ky Zeka filloi të shajë e shkretojë mbi institucionet e Kosovës. Nisi të flasë edhe kundër Salih Çekajt dhe grupit tonë. Nuk munda pa reaguar. A e njeh mirë ti Sali Çekajn ? » -  i thashë ? ».   Nuk e njoh personalisht, por kam dëgjuar për te. Ia preva shkurt, se nuk guxonte të fliste për Salih Çekajn. Kur ia kam lexuar intervistat e tij në një gazetë ditore të Kosovës, dhe rrëfimet për takimet që ka pasur me Adem Jasharin, jam trishtuar. Krejt gënjeshtra kanë qenë. Zekën ska njeri në Shqipëri, që e ka  parë duke pirë një kafe me Adem Jasharin.* 

PYETJE : Ky ka deklaruar që është edhe themelues i UÇK-së. 

Fadil Tolaj: ****Gjuha është prej tulit, por themelues të bërthamave të para të një force mbrojtëse, por edhe çlirimtare, kanë qenë Salih Çekaj, Adem Jashari dhe Zahir Pajaziti. Në Rafshin e Dukagjinit, i pari ka vepruar Salih Çekaj, në Drenicë Adem Jashari,  në Llap Zahir Pajaziti. Nëse Zeka dhe kompania tij kanë formuar ndonjë ushtri tjetër, atëherë po del se kanë punuar kundër Adem Jasharit, dhe e kanë minuar atë***.* 

*Edhe ashtu dihet se UÇK-ja nuk kishte komandim vertikal. Ndërsa ata që formuan ushtri të rregullt, me komandim ushtarak të mirëfilltë, janë strategët: kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi dhe kolonel Tahir Zemaj, pastaj veterani i luftës Salih Çekaj dhe strategu   Agim Ramadani e shumë të tjerë, që u flijuan për Kosovë. Ata ia arritën që njësitet  e UÇK-së, të organizuara dobët nga gjeneralët që lindën si kërpurdhat pas shiut, ti organizojnë  në njësi operative. Kështu duke fituar në beteja, si atë të Loxhës dhe Koshares, i shkaktojnë humbje të mëdha armikut në njerëz dhe teknikë.* 

PYETJE : Si  ndodhi që ti u vendose në Zvicër e jo në Gjermani ? 

Fadil Tolaj: Pas qëndrimit në Shqipëri, u ktheva në Gjermani nën përcjelljen e Salih Çekut dhe të Demë Tolajt kam hyrë në Zvicër. Në kufi na kanë pritur Ismet Avdullahu nga Llapi, i cili atëherë vepronte me  Salih Çekajn. Me të ka qenë Saim Tahiraj. 
U vendosa në Zvicër, me bindjen se nga aty do të kontribuoja më shumë. Edhe në Zvicër kemi pasur njerëz të njofshëm, si dhe pjesëtarë të familjeve. Të gjithë na kanë dhënë përkrahje të madhe morale, sidomos bashkëfshatarët. 

PYETJE : Ti je dhëndërr i kolonel Tahir Zemajt, që është edhe figura më komplekse nga kolosët e luftës. Për së gjalli ka qartësuar shumë gjëra . Veç dy librave me motive nga lufta, ka dhënë edhe shumë intervista. Megjithatë, për të ende nuk është thënë fjala e fundit.  Më 4 janar 2004,  mbushet një vit nga vrasja e tij. A mund të thoshit  diçka më tepër ? 

Fadil Tolaj:* Është e vërtetë që kolonel Tahir Zemaj, për së gjalli, i ka qartësuar shumë gjëra. Pas dy librave « Kështu foli Tahir Zemaj », me motive dhe shpjegime nga lufta, doli nga shtypi një pamflet libër « Kështu bëri Tahir Zemaj ». Autorët e këtij libri, përveç falsifikimeve, janë marrë me shpifje dhe me jetën private të kolonel Zemajt. Për të treguar se krejt ai libër është pamflet me shpifjet më të paskrupullta, pa u thelluar shumë, do ti përmend disa fakte. Tahir Zemaj, në qeshor të vitit 1991, nuk është liruar, por është  arratisur nga Burgu i Dubravës. Në shtëpinë time ka qëndruar dhjetë ditë. 

Pas dhjetë ditësh, me dy vetura e kemi përcjellë deri në Prishtinë. Në përcjellje të tij kam qenë unë, Azem Zemaj, Isuf Kurmehaj dhe Adem Coca. Gjatë rrugës, unë e kam bartur në shokë pasaportin e tij. Falë një organizimi të mirë dhe disa lidhjeve familjare, arriti të largohet në Perëndim. Posa ka arritur në Gjermani, siç e kam shpjeguar  më herët, vazhdimisht ka qenë në kontakt me Salih Çekun , dhe ka qenë në dispozicion të instutucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës. Kolonel Tahir Zemajn, pa hak, e kanë akuzuar kundërshtarët, duke iu frikësuar famës së tij dhe respektit që kishte në Dukagjin dhe në krejt Kosovën. 

Le ta kenë për turp autorët e librit pamflet Kështu bëri Tahir Zemaj, të cilët, ndër të tjera, e akuzuan se në Kroaci  paska luftuar në anën e ushtrisë serbe, kundër Abesë që luftonte në anën kroate!!! Nuk ka njeri në botë që e ka parë Tahir Zemajn të ketë luftuar në Kroaci, përveç autorëve të librit akuzues- Ernest Lumës dhe Skënder Krasniqit. Besoj që kur të zbardhet vrasja e kolonel Zemajt, do të shkruhet edhe një libër tjetër me titullin Kështu e vranë Tahir Zemajn.  Edhe gazeta e falimentuar « 24 orë », me gojën e Kemajl Shaqirit të Tushilës, ka vjellur shumë vnerë mbi figurën e kolonel Zemajt. 

Unë do të thosha se sikur që gazeta « Zëri i Kosovës » i LPK-së, që e ka vrarë moralisht kolonel Ahmet Krasniqin, Kemajl Shaqiri, në gazetën « 24 orë »,  e ka vrarë moralisht kolonel Tahir Zemajn. Moralisht ia kanë varë edhe djalin Enisin. Ndërsa të tretë : Kolonel Zemajn, të birin e tij dhe kushëririn  e tyre Hasanin, më 4 janar 2003,  i vranë fizikisht kriminelët për të humbur gjurmët e krimeve të mëhershme. Për Kemajl Shaqirin kam për të thënë shumë, por tash për tash, do ti them vetëm edhe dy fjalë.  Veç kolonel Tahir Zemajt, ka deshmitarë të tjerë të gjallë që kanë parë se Shaqiri ka qarë me lot sikur fëmija, duke e lutur ministrin e Mrojtjes Krasniqin që  të mos e dërgojë në front. Ka qarë dhe në Koshare. Pastaj, botërisht dihet se Kemajli ka ikur nga  Drenica, dhe kështu ka dezertuar nga UÇK-ja. Ky kameleon modern ditën ka qenë me Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes, natën e ka pështyrë atë.* 


Frikoheshim se Salihu do të dëbohej nga Zvicra në Jugosllavi 

PYETJE : Kam dëshirë ta qartësojmë edhe një detaj rreth Salih Çekaj. Është përfolur se një herë ka qenë në rrezik të dëbohet për Serbi. Çfarë di ti ? 

Fadil Tolaj: *Pas fillimit së luftës në Kroaci, dhe vazhdimit të asaj në Bosnjë (1993/94), dihet që Serbia e trashi zullumin edhe në Kosovë. Veç shumë masave represive, filloi kolonizimin e Kosovës me serbë dhe malazezë. Në komunën e Deçanit, gjegjësisht në Junik dhe përgjatë rrugës Deçan  Gjakovë, filloi ndërtimin e shtëpive për kolonët serbë të Kroacisë dhe Bosnjës. Salihu vendosi ta pengojë këtë ndërtim. Me disa bashkëveprimtarë disa herë shkon nga Perëndimi dhe i shkatërron. Në mungesë të dokumentave për udhëtime legale, ilegalisht kalonte nga tri shtete, derisa arrinte në vendin e caktuar. Pas një aksioni që e kryen atje, kthehet në Zvicër. Kur niste për Gjermani, posa kalon kufirin, e ndalin autoritetet gjermane dhe e kthejnë  sërish në Zvicër. 

Autoritetet zvicërane e kanë mbajtur disa ditë, nën kërcënimin për ta dëbuar në ish-Jugosllavi. U shqetësuam shumë. Kot u munduam të kontaktojmë. Me  Kadri Lokajn dhe Zenun Idrizin shkuam në Burgun e Bazelit të bënim diçka. Ishte krejt e kotë. U brengosëm tepër, kur na thanë se pas disa ditësh do tua dorëzonin autoriteteve serbe. Situatën e ka shpëtuar Xhafer Shatri, ministër i informatave në ish-Qeverinë e Kosovës. Falë ndërhyrjes së tij,  autoritetet zvicërane Salihun e kanë kthyer në Shqipëri, e jo në Serbi. Në gjithë këtë rrëmujë, çfarë koinçidence? Duke kryer disa punë të miat për bashkim familjar, u takuam rastësisht në Policinë e Aeroportit të Cyrihit. Aty ndërruam dy-tri fjalë, dhe më tha se e dërgonin për Tiranë. Kur i tregova se të nesërmen duhej të fluturoja edhe unë andej, më porositi që të merrja me vete pak veshmbadhje për të dhe një shumë frangash. Të nesërmen jemi takuar në Aeroportin e Rinasit. Kishte dalë të  me presë me Milazim Marajn.* 

PYETJE : Të gjitha gjërat i thoni të detajizuara... 

Fadil Tolaj:* I them, sepse në sakrificat e Salih Çekut, Adem Jasharit, Zahir Pajazitit etj., përfituan shumë njerëz që nuk u ka munguar as një pulë. Përfituan dhe u ngritën politikisht ata të cilët, kur këta kryenin aksione dhe ende pa e lëshuar territorin e Kosovës, lëshonin komunikata dhe vetëemëroheshin zëdhënës të UÇK-së, të njëjtit akuzonin, akuzojnë edhe sot duke na ndarë se kush është ose  ishte kundër UÇK-së, e tash për a kundër TMK-së. Nuk ka shqiptarë që është kundër atyre që u flijuan për lirinë e Kosovës, por janë, si jam edhe unë, kundër përfituesve dhe keqbërsëve, të cilët ia kanë prishur imazhin edhe lirisë, edhe Kosovës.  Të gjithë jemi që TMK-ja të shndërrohet në ushtri të mirfilltë dhe të jetë në shërbim të qytetarëve të Kosovës. Por, ata që kontribuan më së paku na dolën më të zëshmit. Tashmë thonë se edhe TKM-ja është e tyre!!!* 

PYETJE : Një kohë të gjatë, Salih Çekaj është anatemuar. Kush e bënte këtë dhe pse? 

Fadil Tolaj: *Salihun,  edhe gjatë luftës, ka pasur të atillë që janë  munduar ta anashkalojnë. Pas luftës, në vend të meritave dhe mirënjohjeve, kundërinstitucionalistët u munduan ta injorojnë. Kjo i bëhej Salihit, sepse ai që nga themelimi i institucioneve të Kosovës, për të cilat edhe vetë punoi shumë, i respektonte ato. Nga ana tjetër, edhe vetë këto institucione Salihut dhe bashkëveprimtarëve të tij, nuk i kanë dalë në ndihmë financiarisht. E di që prej vitit 1994 deri në luftën e haptë për shumë aksione dhe nevoja të organizimit Salihu ka kërkuar ndihmë nga ne, shokët e tij. Ka kërkuar ndihmë edhe për të tjerët në Kosovë.* 

PYETJE : Bashkëveprimtarë të Salihut flasin se ti ke ndihmuar disa herë, dhe se ke falur apo huazuar një shumë të caktuar parash. Si qëndron e vërteta? 

Fadil Tolaj: *Dihet që çdo organizim, përveç vullnetit dhe sakrificës së njerëzve, kërkon edhe mjete materiale. Ato shpesh mungonin. Qeveria që vepronte nga mërgimi taktizonte shumë. Atëherë, për të vepruar, duhej një lloj organizimi dhe ndihme interne. Më datën 20.08.1995, Salihu kërkoi një shumë të caktuar parash. Ishte e domosdoshme të blihen disa paisje, për ti dërguar në Kosovë. Pasi e sigurova një pjesë të tyre, më  21.08.1995, me autorizimin e Salihut, ia kam dorëzuar në dorë 1300.00 Frs Zenun Idrizit.* 

*Kah fundi i vitit 1996, Adem Jashari kishte kërkuar urgjentisht ndihma nëpërmes bacës Rifat. Këtë na e ka thënë Osman Ferizi, i cili e kishte informuar Salih Çekaj.  Salihu, bashkë me Osman Ferizin dhe Ekrem Shehollin, veprojnë shpejtë, duke kërkuar nga shokët të mblidhen para. Në këtë aksion, kam marrë pjesë më 200.00 Frs. E di që janë tubuar 5830.00 franga e marka. Më 1 shkurt 1997, në Munih, Osman Ferizi dhe Ramadan Bobi ia kanë dorëzuar Rifat Jasharit.* 

*Në fillim të vitit 1997, u vra Zahir Pajaziti me dy bashkëluftëtarë.*
 Nuk vonoi shumë dhe filluan burgosjet e pjestarëve të UÇK-së në tërë Kosovën. Vala e arrestimeve e përfshiu edhe komunën e Deçanit, dhe preku bashkëpunëtorët e drejtpërdrejtë të Salih Çekajt, siç ishte Agron Tolaj, Arif Panxhaj etj. Këto vrasje dhe arrestime i dhanë grusht të rëndë organizimit të UÇK-së.[/b] Menjëherë u ndie nevoja e përtëritjes së radhëve dhe nevoja për mjete materiale. Në shtator të vitit 1997, Salihu kërkoi nga unë 10000.00 DM, me kusht që më vonë të më kthehen. Ashtu edhe ka ndodhur. Këto marka, në shumën e frangave zvicërane, prapë, me autorizimin e Salihut, ia kam dorëzuar Zenun Idrizit. Ky i ka dorëzuar në vendin e caktuar. 

Në pranverën e vitit 1997, pas trazirave që ndodhën në Shqipëri, Salihu kishte disa njerëz në Veri të Shqipërisë, si Shpend dhe Xajë Çelën etj., të cilët ishin të gatshëm të bëjnë shumë për Kosovën. Në Shqipëri, si njeri i Salihut, vepronte edhe Ismet Çeku. Tash ishte mundësia, me çmime të volitshme,  të blihen shumë armë të kalibrave të ndryshëm. Salihu prapë mi kërkoi 10000.00 CHF. Tash çdo kush e dinte se lufta me shpejtësi të madhe do ta përfshijë Kosovën, prandaj nuk ishte momenti për ngurrim. Nuk më qëlluan aq sa mi kërkonte, por 8000.00 franga zvicërane, në banesën e tij në Shtutgart, Salihut ia kam dorëzuar në dorë më datën 05.12.1997. I pranishëm ka qenë edhe  Demë Tolaj. 

PYETJE : Fillimi i vitit 1998 ishte shumë i egër për shumë familje në Drenicë. Forcat serbe sulmuan familjen Jashari nga Prekazi, pastaj masakruan disa familje në Likoshan dhe Qirez. Në mars, pas rezistencës tri ditëshe (më 5, 6, 7) forcat serbe me artileri të rëndë vrasin shpirtin e rezistencës Adem Jasharin  dhe shumicën e anëtarëve të familjes së tij.  Ndryshon çdo gjë në organizimin e shqiptarëve. Si u gjendën bashkëluftëtarët dhe bashkëveprimtarët e  Salih Çekut në këto rrethana të reja? 

Fadil Tolaj: *Pas këtyre masakrave të serbëve në Drenicë, lufta e haptë pëlciti edhe në Dukagjin. Tash u paraqit nevoja për një  riorganizim. Salihu, si gjithnjë, veproi me shpejtësi. Erdhi në Zvicër me kolonel Tahir Zemajn, për ti bashkërenditur veprimet me Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes. Ata vepruan në dy drejtime. Salihu shkoi në Lucern, në një tubim me bashkatdhetarë, ku merrnin pjesë parti politike dhe shoqata të ndryshme. Tahiri shkoi të takohej me disa oficerë shqiptarë, për ta organizuar luftën kundër forcave serbe, që në Kosovë i kishin filluar masakrat. 

Atë ditë, Tahirin e kam shoqëruar unë. Së pari, kërkoi të takohej me Zeqir Lekën, jo që kishte ndonjë përgatitje të lartë ushtarake, por ky, në disa ndeja, i kishte deklaruar Tahirit se në momentin e caktuar, do ti bashkëngjitej dhe do të hynin bashkë në Kosovë. Takimin e realizuam në Mëvempik të Regensdorfit. Biseda zgjati më se katër orë. Tahiri qe shumë i qartë. Ia tregoi formën e organizimit dhe kohën kur do të hynin shumica e oficerëve shqiptarë në Kosovë. Asnjë rezultat! Thjesht, Zeqir vodniku nuk ishte në gjendje ta realizojë atë që kishte deklaruar. Deklarimet e tij, disa herë, i kam dëgjuar edhe  vetë. Mandej, në disa regjione të Zvicrës, kishte shkuar aq larg, sa kishte bërë edhe lista për rekrutim, në kohën kur nuk duhej. Tash kur duhej,  Zeqiri  merrej me filozofi patriotike, e lufta bënte kërdi në Kosovë. 

Pas këtij  takimi, shkuam për Cyrih. Tahiri me Agim Mehmetin kishin lënë një takim tjetër, me disa oficerë të tjerë. Atë ditë, ka ndodhur maskara në Lybeniç. Takimet ishin shumë të ngjeshura. Mu për këtë,  pak pas mesnatës, me Tahirin u kthyem në banesën time. Dy orë më vonë, u kthyen edhe Salihu e Demë Tolaj. Përpos që ishin të lodhur, ishin tej mase edhe të dëshpëruar për shkak të shumë pengesave, që i kishin krijuar disa sabotues që flisnin në emër të UÇK-së, por për të cilët asgjë nuk ishte e vlefshme nëse nuk ishte në vijën politike të Enver Hoxhës. 

Nga dëshira për të ditur se çka po ndodhte në Kosovë, kah ora tre e mëngjesit, e mora në telefon nipin tim, Shkëlzen Kuçin, nga Deçani. Në telefon, i dëgjoja rafalet e detonimeve që ia fusnin njeriut frikën në Zvicër, e lere më atyre që ishin shumë afër tyre. Shkëlzeni , tepër i dëshpruar me organizimin e dobët, mu drejtua : « Si është mundur, o dajë, të shkojmë në Shqipëri për armatime, të rrezikojmë me qindra veta, e të kthehemi duarthatë?! Çfarë organizimi është ky, kur nuk na mundësohet të armatosemi as për vetëmbrojtje? ». I tronditur nga këto fjalë, nuk dita si ti përgjigjem. 

Pasi të gjithë sa ishim të pranishëm e kishim dëgjuar bisedën, i  thashë : « A  do dikënd tjetër të bisedosh, se unë skam koment për këtë ».  « Po », tha. Ia afova dëgjuesen Salihut. Kur Salihu iu prezantua me emër e mbiemër se « unë jam Salih Çekaj », për Shkëlzenin ishte befasi,  por edhe një kurajo. Salihu njihej në gjithë komunën e Deçanit, si shpresa më e madhe. Biseda e tyre zgjati më shumë se gjysmë ore. Të nesërmen Salihu dhe Tahiri u kthyen për Gjermani. 

Pas pak kohe, kanë udhëtuar për Shqipëri. Pasi marrin  pjesë në formimin e Brigadave të famshme të komanduara nga Minsitria e Mbrojtjes, me të cilën komandonte kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi, me urdhërin  e tij, Salihu dhe Tahiri, me shumë oficerë dhe ushtarë, hynë në Kosovë. Se si kanë rrjedhur ngjarjet, për shumë çka dihet. Për luftën që ka bërë në Dukagjin, kolonel Tahir Zemaj ka pasur dhe ka dhënë mjaft material. 

Deri sot askush si ka kontestuar, madje as pas vrasjes së tij nga kriminelë të regjur.  Pas vrasjes, ata që kishin folur shpesh me përbuzje për të, pranuan që kur kanë qenë në zor, Tahirit ia kanë besuar vëllezërit për tua shpëtuar jetën. Salihu qëndroi në front, derisa ra heroikisht  në front kundër focave serbe në  Betejën e Koshares, vetëm disa ditë pas Agim Ramadanit. Mendoj që, për Kosharen, ka edhe shumë çka të shkruhet, sidomos për rolin që kanë luajtur Salihu dhe Agimi.* 

PYETJE : Vitin e Ri 2003 e keni pritur bashkë me kolonel Tahir Zemajn, në banesën e tij në Berlin. Ai kishte në plan të udhëtojë për Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Udhëtimin nuk e realizoi, sepse më 4 janar 2003, pasi kishte udhëtuar për Kosovë, kriminelët e vranë në Pejë.  A ke vërejtur te ai ndonjë shqetësim të jashtzakonshëm atyre ditëve sa keni qenë bashkë në Berlin? 

Fadil Tolaj: Po, është e vërtetë që vitin e Ri 2003 e kam pritur në Berlin, së bashku me kolonel Tahir Zemajn. Ishte dëshirë e tij. Fatkeqësisht qe viti i fundit që e kemi pritur me të. Vit që do të më mbetet në kujtim tërë jetën. *Është e vërtetë që ato ditë ka pasur të fluturojë nga Prishtina për në SHBA. Ndërsa sa i përket ndonjë shqetësimi të veçantë, ai për veti kurrë nuk ka pasur, as kur ka luftuar kundër forcave serbe.* Të gjithë e dinë që ka qenë trim. Por, për djalin të cilin e ka dashur shumë,  e di që vazhdimisht ka pasur shqetësime. 

PYETJE : Gjatë bisedës sonë keni qartësuar shumë gjëra. Keni përmenduar edhe shumë emra. Vrasjet politike  në Kosovë nuk janë ndalur ende. Vrasja e Sebahate Tolajt dhe Jusuf Haklajt na janë ende të freskëta. A keni frikë për këtë që e thatë? 

Fadil Tolaj:  *Fatkeqësisht ndodhën edhe këto vrasje tepër të rënda.  Gjatë luftës, ndodh gjithçka, por pas luftës nuk është dashur kurrsesi. Ne shqiptarët jemi  ngopur me to.  Njëqind vjet vrasje. Këto të fundit që i përmendët, janë kulmi i tragjedisë sonë, sepse, veç individëve, po vriten institucionet.  Ndërsa në komunën e Deçanit do ti përmendi tri fshatra:  Pobërxhën, Strellcin dhe Isniqin, që u vranë para luftës, gjatë luftës dhe pas luftës. Kur jemi te frika, nuk di pse duhet të kem frikë nga e vërteta ? Çdo gjë që kam thënë, është e vërtetë. Fundi i fundit shpirt kemi të gjithë.* 

Për ta mbyllur këtë bisedë,  *kam dëshirë ti them edhe dy-tri fjalë për figurën e Salih Çekajt. Me këtë rast, do të  citoja profesorin e nderuar, Emrush Lokajn, i cili, në të pame për Salihun, thoshte: Kur lexonim dhe mësonim për Sylejman Vokshin, Haxhi Zekën, Hasan Prishtinën, Luigj Gurakuqin, Isa Boletinin etj., e pyesnim vetveten se a thua si janë dukur këta njerëz?. Tash, kur e analizoj punën dhe kontributin e tyre dhe të Sali Çekajt, them: Si kanë pasur të jenë ndryshe, veç si Salih Çekaj. Kontributi i tij kombëtar, është tipik një kontribut si i rilindasve.* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Llapi

Edhe sa antar tjer dhe nga sa her do ta siellin ket intervist ketu ei???!!! deri tani nja dy antar dhe njeri dy her e ka plasue ket intervist hahaha

----------


## Brari

Ja pse e kan vra sabaete tolajn..e ja pra se cila dor e vrau..

Krejt e qarte eshte..

Te vraret ne Kosove nga dora gjakatare e LPK-PDK-AAK-se  jan jetime.

LDK nuk di as ti mbroje sa jan gjalle e as ti mbroje kur jan te vdekur nga llumi qe i hedh kosov-pressi e epoka..perkundrazi LDK fle si magari kur e hante ujku..
Edhe PD e shqiperise hesht e asnjihere nuk ngriti zerin e protestes..ne asnje nga rastet kur jan vrare djem e vajza te Kosoves..
Kjo eshte nje tregues i qarte se ne PD vepron mafia socialiste qosiste..
Unmiku i ndjek kriminelet sikurse mund te ndjeki breshka ujkun..
njerzit vet duhet te ruhen por jo duke heshtur por duke u bashkuar e duke u treguar Grushtin e hekurt Mafies..

----------


## Llapi

Duke filluar nga e kaluara deri më sot, shërbimet sekrete serbe, kanë pasë një qasje dhe veprimtari të veçantë në Kosovën. Mbajtja e kosoves nen thundren serbe per popullin e kosves kushtoi shum shtrejt , duke qenë gjitheher nje laborator i eksperimenteve të tmerrshme që përjetoi populli ynë. 
Edhe pas luftës në Kosovë, shërbimi serb eshte ri instaluar pasi qe me humbjen e luftes në Kosovë,ju desht te organizoj disa vrasje të fshehta brenda shërbimit sekret serb,si dhe shum vrasje te personaliteteve te jetes politike ne serbi, konkretisht mbi ata qe dyshohet se jan te shitur, deshtuar, hargjuar etj. 
Duke u bazuar ne te dhena shum te sakta, sherbimi sekret serb ne teritorin e kosoves ka te shtrire nje rrjet shum te fuqishem i cili vazhdimisht eshte duke punuar më të madhe edhe për zbehjen e imazhit të kosovarës para syve te ndërkombëtarëve, duke tentuar që gradualisht Kosova nga të qenurit viktimë ti merr tiparet e viktimizuesit, pasi qe keto shërbime në bashkëpunim me forcat e errëta që veprojnë në Kosovë, krijojnë një varg diverzionesh, vrasjesh, kindapimeve e të tjera të cilat e luhatin çështjen e sigurisë në Kosovë. 
E tërë veprimtaria e sherbimeve serbe është e adresuar në drejtim të rivënies së Kosovës nën kontrollin serb. Për një gjë të tillë flet edhe mbajtja e zgjedhjeve të Serbisë në Kosovë. 
Grupet ekstremiste serbe që jetojnë dhe veprojnë në Kosovë, shumica prej tyre janë të lidhur më shërbimin sekret të MUP-it serb prej të cilit edhe i marrin direktivat. 
Serbët në Kosovë kanë të ndërtuar rrjete shum te sofistikuara radiolidhjeve dhe të përgjimit, permes disa postave lokale qe punojne ne kosove e qe kontrollohen nga serbet, pergjimi i tyre behet ne shifra caktuara p.sh:TMK, UÇK, AKSH, z.President , z.Kryetar, Gjeneral etj. 
Shërbimet serbe ne territron e kosoves kanë organizuar një varg aktesh terroriste kundër civilëve, vendbanimeve e automjeteve të serbëve me qëllim që fajin t`ua hedhin shqiptarëve si ne rastin e Merdarit, kastriotit, Gorazhdecit,ne kuader te ketyre organizimeve paramilitarët serbë kanë bllokuar disa herë aksin rrugor Prishtinë-Gjilan, Gjilan-Ferizaj, Prishtine-Alban (sllatine), Gjilan-Presheve, Gjilan-Dardan-Bujanoc duke sulmuar herë pas here veturat e udhëheqësve shqiptarë dhe kalimtarëve të rastit që udhëtonin nëper keto pjese te kosovës. 
Pastaj problemet në Mitrovicë, tashmë të njohura për të gjithë dhe një varg vrasjesh e problematikash të rënda që kanë ndodhur në Kosovë, e që nuk janë zbuluar ende. Autorësia e gjithë kësaj qëndron në faktin se prapa të gjitha këtyre akteve qëndrojnë forcat sekrete serbe dhe ato speciale, të cilat kanë kryer trajnime të posaçme për veprime të tilla. 
Me perfundimin e luftes, Millosheviqi kishte urdhëruar të futen ilegalisht në Kosovë forca të zgjedhura të njësive ushtarake, të specializuara për veprime të veçanta, me qëllim që të shkaktojnë incidente në mes serbëve dhe shqiptarëve si dhe shqiptarëve dhe shqiptarëve. Po ashtu edhe pas renjes se, Millosheviqit dhe ardhjes ne pushtet i kriminelëve te tjere ne Kosovë ende veprojne keto grupe. 
Orkestrimi i dhunës në Mitrovicë, që nga qershori i vitit 1999 si dhe ikja nga burgu i kriminelëve serbë, mosdënimi i kriminelëve serbë të luftës nga gjykatat nën mbikëqyrjen ndërkombëtare në Kosovë, të akuzuar për krime të shumëfishta kundër popullatës civile në Kosovë, janë plane të përgatitura nga forcat elite të policisë serbe. Po ashtu, këto forca janë të përfshira drejtpërsëdrejti në trazirat në Mitrovicën veriore por edhe të enklavave tjera, ku në sulme, shpërthime, vrasje etj., ka pasë të vdekur shqiptarë dhe serbë. Të gjitha këto veprime të organizimit sekret të policisë dhe KOS-it ushtarak serb bëhen për ta bojkotuar dhe amortizuar bashkësinë ndërkombëtare në ruajtjen e paqes dhe stabilitetit në Kosovë. Njëkohësisht këto shërbime kanë përgatitur strategjinë që serbët e Kosovës ti paraqesin si viktima të pambrojtura të agresionit shqiptar. 
Në disa fshatra Serbe pranë kufirit me Kosovën, jan ri vendosur disa qendër policore të cilat përdoren si baza për infiltrimin, dhe kontaktimin sa me te aferm me policine sekrejte serbe në Kosovë, të cilët të veshur me rroba civile,ne disa raste hyne në thellësi të Kosovës, kuptohet duke i koordinuar veprimet edhe me njerëzit e tyre brenda (serbë, romë, shqiptarë, etj). Këta gjithashtu jan edhe te pajisur me dokumente të falsifikuara udhëtimi, etj. 
Shërbimet serbe të linjave sekrete deri para disa muajsh serbet e kosovës i mbanin me doza premtimesh se gjoja shum shpejt do te vjen deri te rikthimi i ushtrise serbe ne kosove. 
Mirëpo, nga ndërkombëtarët është vërtetuar se një veprim i tillë është krejtësisht i panevojshëm. Sepse në Rezolutën 1244 të 10 qershorit të vitit 1999, nuk përdoren termi për rikthimin e ushtrisë. 
Gjithashtu me largimin e forcave ruse nga kosova, agjenturat por sllave ruse kan filluar te bejne nje lufte shum te rrezikshme diplomatike ne favor te serbeve.Të gjitha këto agjentura serbo-ruse bëjnë pjesë në përbërjen e politikës diskriminuese dhe përpjekjet për kthimin e forcave serbe me çdo kusht në Kosovë, në saje të intrigave, komploteve, shantazheve e diskriminimeve tjera që i kanë bërë e po i bëjnë shërbimet sekrete të ushtrisë dhe policisë serbe, për të krijuar parakushte sa më të volitshme, për realizimin e objektivave të Serbisë në relacion me Kosovën. 
Ekzistimi i grupeve paramilitare serbe që posedojnë paisje ushtarake, komunikimi, strategji dhe platformë pune në veriun e Mitrovicës, si dhe sulmet e njëpasnjëshme që i kanë bërë KFOR-it dhe policisë së UNMIK-ut e të SHPK-së, nuk janë asgjë tjetër veçse një privilegjim i ekstremizmit serb nga linjat e diplomacisë evropiane, përkrahësve të ndikimit të shtrirjes dhe zbatimit të politikës serbomadhe në Kosovë. 
Grupet ekstremiste serbe me veprim në Kosovë vazhdimisht përdorur të gjitha llojet e materialit propagandistik për punë agjenturale, në lansime të ndryshme - në përsëritje të gënjeshtrave, në përdorim të internetit duke bërë faqe të veçanta kundër UÇK-së, TMK-së etj., nga njerëz autoritativ si Sava Janjiq, prijës i fesë ortodokse, i njohur për përcaktimet skajshmërisht antishqiptare. Këta i kanë përdorur të gjitha lidhjet logjistike me shërbimet sekrete nepermjet kishes. 
Shërbimet e lartëpermendura serbe luftën e tyre të ftohtë janë duke e vazhduar në të gjitha fushat e jetës politike e shoqërore në Kosovë duke bërë përpjekje për të shkaktuar pasiguri në Kosovë, destabilizim të ekonomisë, krijim të pasigurisë, bllokim të institucioneve etj. Duke tentuar ti paraqesin shqiptarët e Kosovës të pa aftë për të ndërtuar pushtet e shtet. Duke bërë përpjekje për ta paraqitur KFOR-in dhe UNMIK-un të paaftë për të vendosur rend e qetësi për qytetarët e Kosovës.

----------


## DriniM

Mos i shit mendimet e shkresat e të tjerëve ,të mara nga forume të tjera ( për të tuat ), këndej pari .
Këtë postim e ke marë ( vjedhur )  nga Kosova.de dhe shkruar nga forumisti   '' Per atdhe '' nën 
Temën '' Kosova fush e sherbimeve te huaja sekrete '' 
( Afishuar me: 2004-01-03 23:24   ) 

Po më çudit se nuk i paske ndëruar as edhe një pikë apo presje .
Aha , tani mu kujtua ,se nuk ke dijtë vërtet ku të bësh ndryshime, se ti ke dytrën sipas aftësisve ,vetëm për copy & paste .
Hajninë ( vjedhjen ) ju pjella e sigurimit ( LPK- ushat ) e bëtë art në vete .




============================
Llapi 
Syri i Shqiponjes
  Postimi #13 

Duke filluar nga e kaluara deri më sot, shërbimet sekrete serbe, kanë pasë një qasje dhe veprimtari të veçantë në Kosovën. Mbajtja e kosoves nen thundren serbe per popullin e kosves kushtoi shum shtrejt , duke qenë gjitheher nje laborator i eksperimenteve të tmerrshme që përjetoi populli ynë. 
Edhe pas luftës në Kosovë, shërbimi serb eshte ri instaluar pasi qe me humbjen e luftes në Kosovë,ju desht te organizoj disa vrasje të fshehta brenda shërbimit sekret serb,si dhe shum vrasje te personaliteteve te jetes politike ne serbi, konkretisht mbi ata qe dyshohet se jan te shitur, deshtuar, hargjuar etj. 
Duke u bazuar ne te dhena shum te sakta, sherbimi sekret serb ne teritorin e kosoves ka te shtrire nje rrjet shum te fuqishem i cili vazhdimisht eshte duke punuar më të madhe edhe për zbehjen e imazhit të kosovarës para syve te ndërkombëtarëve, duke tentuar që gradualisht Kosova nga të qenurit viktimë ti merr tiparet e viktimizuesit, pasi qe keto shërbime në bashkëpunim me forcat e errëta që veprojnë në Kosovë, krijojnë një varg diverzionesh, vrasjesh, kindapimeve e të tjera të cilat e luhatin çështjen e sigurisë në Kosovë. 
E tërë veprimtaria e sherbimeve serbe është e adresuar në drejtim të rivënies së Kosovës nën kontrollin serb. Për një gjë të tillë flet edhe mbajtja e zgjedhjeve të Serbisë në Kosovë. 
Grupet ekstremiste serbe që jetojnë dhe veprojnë në Kosovë, shumica prej tyre janë të lidhur më shërbimin sekret të MUP-it serb prej të cilit edhe i marrin direktivat. 
Serbët në Kosovë kanë të ndërtuar rrjete shum te sofistikuara radiolidhjeve dhe të përgjimit, permes disa postave lokale qe punojne ne kosove e qe kontrollohen nga serbet, pergjimi i tyre behet ne shifra caktuara p.sh :elefanti: MK, UÇK, AKSH, z.President , z.Kryetar, Gjeneral etj. 
Shërbimet serbe ne territron e kosoves kanë organizuar një varg aktesh terroriste kundër civilëve, vendbanimeve e automjeteve të serbëve me qëllim që fajin t`ua hedhin shqiptarëve si ne rastin e Merdarit, kastriotit, Gorazhdecit,ne kuader te ketyre organizimeve paramilitarët serbë kanë bllokuar disa herë aksin rrugor Prishtinë-Gjilan, Gjilan-Ferizaj, Prishtine-Alban (sllatine), Gjilan-Presheve, Gjilan-Dardan-Bujanoc duke sulmuar herë pas here veturat e udhëheqësve shqiptarë dhe kalimtarëve të rastit që udhëtonin nëper keto pjese te kosovës. 
Pastaj problemet në Mitrovicë, tashmë të njohura për të gjithë dhe një varg vrasjesh e problematikash të rënda që kanë ndodhur në Kosovë, e që nuk janë zbuluar ende. Autorësia e gjithë kësaj qëndron në faktin se prapa të gjitha këtyre akteve qëndrojnë forcat sekrete serbe dhe ato speciale, të cilat kanë kryer trajnime të posaçme për veprime të tilla. 
Me perfundimin e luftes, Millosheviqi kishte urdhëruar të futen ilegalisht në Kosovë forca të zgjedhura të njësive ushtarake, të specializuara për veprime të veçanta, me qëllim që të shkaktojnë incidente në mes serbëve dhe shqiptarëve si dhe shqiptarëve dhe shqiptarëve. Po ashtu edhe pas renjes se, Millosheviqit dhe ardhjes ne pushtet i kriminelëve te tjere ne Kosovë ende veprojne keto grupe. 
Orkestrimi i dhunës në Mitrovicë, që nga qershori i vitit 1999 si dhe ikja nga burgu i kriminelëve serbë, mosdënimi i kriminelëve serbë të luftës nga gjykatat nën mbikëqyrjen ndërkombëtare në Kosovë, të akuzuar për krime të shumëfishta kundër popullatës civile në Kosovë, janë plane të përgatitura nga forcat elite të policisë serbe. Po ashtu, këto forca janë të përfshira drejtpërsëdrejti në trazirat në Mitrovicën veriore por edhe të enklavave tjera, ku në sulme, shpërthime, vrasje etj., ka pasë të vdekur shqiptarë dhe serbë. Të gjitha këto veprime të organizimit sekret të policisë dhe KOS-it ushtarak serb bëhen për ta bojkotuar dhe amortizuar bashkësinë ndërkombëtare në ruajtjen e paqes dhe stabilitetit në Kosovë. Njëkohësisht këto shërbime kanë përgatitur strategjinë që serbët e Kosovës ti paraqesin si viktima të pambrojtura të agresionit shqiptar. 
Në disa fshatra Serbe pranë kufirit me Kosovën, jan ri vendosur disa qendër policore të cilat përdoren si baza për infiltrimin, dhe kontaktimin sa me te aferm me policine sekrejte serbe në Kosovë, të cilët të veshur me rroba civile,ne disa raste hyne në thellësi të Kosovës, kuptohet duke i koordinuar veprimet edhe me njerëzit e tyre brenda (serbë, romë, shqiptarë, etj). Këta gjithashtu jan edhe te pajisur me dokumente të falsifikuara udhëtimi, etj. 
Shërbimet serbe të linjave sekrete deri para disa muajsh serbet e kosovës i mbanin me doza premtimesh se gjoja shum shpejt do te vjen deri te rikthimi i ushtrise serbe ne kosove. 
Mirëpo, nga ndërkombëtarët është vërtetuar se një veprim i tillë është krejtësisht i panevojshëm. Sepse në Rezolutën 1244 të 10 qershorit të vitit 1999, nuk përdoren termi për rikthimin e ushtrisë. 
Gjithashtu me largimin e forcave ruse nga kosova, agjenturat por sllave ruse kan filluar te bejne nje lufte shum te rrezikshme diplomatike ne favor te serbeve.Të gjitha këto agjentura serbo-ruse bëjnë pjesë në përbërjen e politikës diskriminuese dhe përpjekjet për kthimin e forcave serbe me çdo kusht në Kosovë, në saje të intrigave, komploteve, shantazheve e diskriminimeve tjera që i kanë bërë e po i bëjnë shërbimet sekrete të ushtrisë dhe policisë serbe, për të krijuar parakushte sa më të volitshme, për realizimin e objektivave të Serbisë në relacion me Kosovën. 
Ekzistimi i grupeve paramilitare serbe që posedojnë paisje ushtarake, komunikimi, strategji dhe platformë pune në veriun e Mitrovicës, si dhe sulmet e njëpasnjëshme që i kanë bërë KFOR-it dhe policisë së UNMIK-ut e të SHPK-së, nuk janë asgjë tjetër veçse një privilegjim i ekstremizmit serb nga linjat e diplomacisë evropiane, përkrahësve të ndikimit të shtrirjes dhe zbatimit të politikës serbomadhe në Kosovë. 
Grupet ekstremiste serbe me veprim në Kosovë vazhdimisht përdorur të gjitha llojet e materialit propagandistik për punë agjenturale, në lansime të ndryshme - në përsëritje të gënjeshtrave, në përdorim të internetit duke bërë faqe të veçanta kundër UÇK-së, TMK-së etj., nga njerëz autoritativ si Sava Janjiq, prijës i fesë ortodokse, i njohur për përcaktimet skajshmërisht antishqiptare. Këta i kanë përdorur të gjitha lidhjet logjistike me shërbimet sekrete nepermjet kishes. 
Shërbimet e lartëpermendura serbe luftën e tyre të ftohtë janë duke e vazhduar në të gjitha fushat e jetës politike e shoqërore në Kosovë duke bërë përpjekje për të shkaktuar pasiguri në Kosovë, destabilizim të ekonomisë, krijim të pasigurisë, bllokim të institucioneve etj. Duke tentuar ti paraqesin shqiptarët e Kosovës të pa aftë për të ndërtuar pushtet e shtet. Duke bërë përpjekje për ta paraqitur KFOR-in dhe UNMIK-un të paaftë për të vendosur rend e qetësi për qytetarët e Kosovës.


__________________

----------


## Llapi

Edhe ni marrsha shkrimet e tjeterkujna si shumica qe i marrin mos ke frig se nga ju qe nuk ini shqiptar nuk i marr me vjen keq por nuk i dua as ti shof shkrimet e ju shqipfolsave  e le ma ti marr.

----------


## Brari

Drini M eshte nje atdhetar i mrekullueshem  dhe njohesi me i mire i Kosoves ne forum.

Uroj te kete Kosova sa me shume mendimtare sikur Drini M.

Sa me shume Drina aq me shpejt do te vije pamvaresia e Kosoves.
Sa me shume "llapa" aq me shum shqiptar do te vriten aq me shume varre do hapen aq me shum femij jetima e nana zemerdjegura.

Lufta mes Drinave sikurse Drini M e sikur Komandant Drini i prizrenit me Sali Llap Veselat do jet e gjate. 
Eshte luft mes atdhetareve e bandave..mes rilindasve e stalinistave..

Qofsh i nderuar Drini M e shkoft fjala jote ne cdo zemer Kosovari.

----------


## Arb

Duke vazhduar te gjithe ate qe kane postuar me heret Brari dhe DriniM rreth te vertetes se luftes ne Kosove, jam duke postuar edhe mesazhin e Presidentit Rugova me rastin e njevjetorit te vrasjes se Kolonel Tahir Zemajt.

Presidenti Rugova tha se në historinë më të re të Kosovës Tahir Zemaj do të mbetet një hero i madh dhe i nderuar 
        Prishtinë, 5 janar 2004 - Me një Akademi përkujtimore dje në Teatrin Kombëtar në Prishtinë u shënua njëvjetori i vrasjes së kolonel Tahir Zemajt, të birit të tij Enisit dhe Hasan Zemajt, kryetar i FR të LDK-së në Deçan. Merrnin pjesë shumë personalitete të jetës politike e shtetërore të Kosovë, familjarë dhe miq e bashkëluftëtarë të kolonel Tahir Zemajt.  


Duke folur në këtë akademi, Presidenti i Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova, tha se kolonel Tahir Zemaj ishte një burrë i madh i Kosovës. Në momentet më të vështira për atdheun tonë, theksoi Presidenti Rugova, kolonel Zemaj u vu në ballë të mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës, si ushtarak profesionist dhe si trim. 

Gjatë luftës për liri gjatë vitit 1998, tregoi heroizëm me luftëtarët e tij në Betejën e Loxhës dhe më vonë, në vitin 1999, në organizimin e forcave mbrojtëse të Kosovës. Kolonel Zemaj pas luftës, në Kosovën e lirë, punoi në rindërtimin e saj dhe kontribuoi në forcimin e lirisë. 

"Në historinë më të re të Kosovës, Zemaj do të mbetet një burrë i madh, në hero i madh dhe i nderuar, që mbi të gjitha e kishte atdheun, Kosovën tonë të shtrenjtë", theksoi Presidenti Rugova, duke nënvizuar se "brezat e ardhshëm do të mësojnë nga shembulli i tij heroik dhe fisnik, nga shembulli i njeriut që jetën ia kushtoi lirisë dhe pavarësisë së Kosovës". 

Ndërkaq për Hasan Zemajn, Presidenti tha se ai u shqua si aktivist i palodhshëm në cilësinë e kryetarit të Forumit Rinor të LDK-së në Deçan dhe anëtar i Kryesisë Qendrore të Forumit Rinor të LDK-së. "Ai pranë kushëririt të tij Kolonel Hasan Zemajt, si shumë të rinj të Kosovës, u bë luftëtar i shquar në luftën tonë për liri e pavarësi. Në historinë më të re të Kosovës, do të mbetet një djalë i ri e trim, gjithmonë i gatshëm për mbrojtjen e vendit". 

"I biri i Kolonel Zemajt, Enisi, u vra vetëm pse ishte pranë babait të tij", tha Presidenti Rugova.

"Ata që e vranë kolonel Zemajn me të birin dhe Hasan Zemajn, janë kundër lirisë, pavarësisë dhe demokracisë së Kosovës. Ata do të dalin para organeve të drejtësisë së Kosovës, herët a vonë. 

Këtë e do Zoti, e drejta njerëzore dhe populli i Kosovës. 

Këtë e do liria e Kosovës, për të cilën u flijuan me mijëra shqiptarë", nënvizoi në fjalën e tij Presidenti Rugova, duke shtuar se nga kjo Akademi përkujtimore del mesazhi se vrasjet e tilla dhe vrasjet e tjera duhet të ndërpriten, sepse vendit tonë i duhet qetësi dhe përkushtim për të ndërtuar prosperitetin dhe të ardhmen e pavarur, në të mirë të të tashmes dhe të brezave që do të vijnë, pra për lumturinë e tyre, për lumturinë tonë. 

"E kujtojmë me krenari Kolonel Zemajn për veprën dhe figurën e tij heroike që ia dhuroi Kosovës. E kujtojmë rininë e të birit Enisit, që babait i ndihmoi me nderim e dashuri. 

"E kujtojmë me krenari luftëtarin e lirisë dhe aktivistin e LDK-së, kryetarin e FR të LDK-së në Deçan, Hasan Zemajn, që rininë dhe trimërinë ia dhuroi vendit tonë, Kosovës", tha në fund të fajlës së tij Presidenti i Kosovës në këtë Akademi përkujtimore. 

Me këtë rast poashtu u shfaq edhe një dokumentar me pamje të Brigadës 134 të UÇK-së. 

Po dje mbi varrin e Tahir Zemajt të birit të tij Enisi dhe Hasan Zemaj u vuinë kurora lulesh. Ndryshe ata u vranë pabesisht më 4 janar në vitin e kaluar në Pejë, por deri më tash nuk vrasësit e tyre ende nuk janë arrestuar. 

Burimi: Trepça.net

----------


## Brari

Vrasesit (regjisoret) jane ata qe i ndjeri i permend ne kapitullin e trete te librit te tije.

Arb .. uroj nje vit te sukseshem  per ju dhe bashkmendimtaret e tu..

2004-tra  ne Kosove duhet te jete nje lufte ne tre fronte..

1-lufta per pamvaresine e Kosoves..

2-Lufta kunder mafies vrasese..

3-lufta kunder korrupsionit dhe solidariteti me familjet qe vuajn ekonomikisht.. e ne vecanti familjet e shkaterruara nga masakrat serbe dhe masakrat Halitiste-sali veseliste..

Meqense  ekonomia eshte arsye e madhe pse dikush braktis atdheun e meqense Kosova vuan perseri nga tendenca e IKJES .. duhet qe KOSOVA te mos jete livadh ku te kullosin vec Tigra e panterat por tu krijohet mundesia per prosperitet te gjithve..

Ne Shqiperi po realizohet kapitalizmi barbar..

Gjithcka qe jep fitim po monopolizohet nga klane mafioze dhe kjo perdite ngushton hapsiren per pune e fitim te mijra e mijra shqiptareve.. dhe kjo mban gjalle akoma tendencen per ikje prapa diellit te mijra e mijra shqipetareve..

Nje KLAN Mafioz qe ka monopolizuar psh si cifti Lefter Koka & Agron Duka qe kane ne dore krejt biznesin e sheqerit, miellit, ujit, vajit, orizit etj etj.. bejne aq fitime sa qe blejne me eurodollare Nanon e Rucin, Pollon e Ndoken, etjetj e le ma se si i blejne fukarenjte..

Kto klane dhe kur punosojne dike nuk zbusin aspak fukarallekun apo papunesine..
Psh Lefter Koka puneson ish kuadro te Ministrise Financave si puna e Xhyherit dhe me kto tipa sigurojne gjithcka qe "dhurojne" kta eksperte te Shtetit qe ne kto raste Sekretet e resurset e Shtetit ja japin ktyre klaneve qe te rrisin fitimet ata e jo shteti ..qe tu sigurojne ktyre biznesmeneve shtigje te "panjohura " biznesi e qe te gllaberojne edhe at pik yndyre qe i ka mbet shtetit..
Shteti si ne socializem e Kapitalizem mbetet Pergjegjes per barqet bosh te mijra e mijra shtetasve..dhe nje pik yndyre duhet ta mbaje per vete..por me ane te Xhyhereve te Shtetit kto Klane e vjedhin dhe ate dhe keshtu qe populli mbetet ne prag te fotoksin-Pirjes..

A me mire qe miljonat nga resurset e Kosoves i vodhi Leme Ku-rva Xhema e ca ekspert nderkombetare apo te ishin ushqyer me kto miliona mijra e mijra Jetime e gra te Veja e nena me bij  te vrare??
Si ne Shqiperi ashtu dhe ne Kosove ka hajdute..ose Hajna..dhe kta mbushin kontot e tyre ne Zvicer e kusuri pijne fotoksine..

Lufta kunder padrejtesive mbetet luft e pa fituar..

Le te jet 2004 viti kur Leme Xhemat e Altin Arapat..sali Ahmet Elshanet e Fino-Lefter Kokat te dorzojne ate cka u kan Vjedhur kti populli..

----------


## Llapi

TUXHARËT NUK KANË MUNDUR TË KONTRIBUOJNË NË THEMELIMIN E UÇK-së



Reagim në një pjesë të intervistës së Saim Tahirajt, botuar në "Bota sot" më 26 prill 2003 

Nga SHEFQET CAKIQI-LLAPASHTICA

(Botuar ne gazetën "Epoka e re " ) 



            "Bota sot" nuk ka të ndalur në marrjen me mua dhe me shkrimet e mia. Është e katërta herë që e bënë këtë, duke mos më dhënë asnjëherë mundësi të jap përgjigje. Kjo tregon se sa ajo është e interesuar për të vërtetën dhe sa është gazetë në kuptimin e vërtetë të fjalës. 

            Në numrin e saj të datës 26 prill 2003, në faqen 13, në një intervistë të Sefedin Krasniqit me Saim Tahirajn, "bashkëluftëtar" i Sali Çekajt, përmes konstatimit në pyetjen që i bën të intervistuarit, më akuzon pa argumente: "Shefqet Cakiqi-Llapashtica mohon tërë grupin e Sali Çekajt. Aty mohohet edhe veprimtaria Juaj, e Zenun Idrizit e Zymer Lulajt etj.". 

            Është e vërtetë se në qershor të vitit 2001 kam pasur një shkrim ku kam përmendur shkarazi emrin e Saim Tahirajt. Kanë kaluar dy vjet dhe Saim Tahiraj tani e gjen momentin që të konstatojë se "shpifjet e Shefqet Cakiqit janë të turpshme"!! Megjithatë, para se të vazhdojë më tutje, për hir të lexuesve po reprodukoj atë pasus të shkrimit ku kam përmendur Saim Tahirajn : 

            "A mundet sot dikush të besojë se guerilja, dmth. UÇK-ja, u formua në diasporë ng Bujar Bukoshi, .., .. , Tahir Zemaj, Saim Tahiri,.etj? Unë personalisht i kam njohur dhe kontaktuar Bujar Bukoshin, Sali Çekun, Saim Tahirin, 
 , . (të gjithë në emigracion) dhe pa dashur as të uli dhe as të ngritiveprimtaritë e tyre, puna e disa prej tyre ka qenë pengimi i forcave ushtarake që veç ishin të formuara dhe vepronin në Kosovë.Bujar Bukoshi, pasi si kryeministër i Kosovës në ekzil në vitin 1993 kishte shkapërderdhur "Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes", në qershor të vitit 1998 bënë publikimin e ri-formimit të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes të Kosovës në Gjermani me ministër AhmetKrasniqin. Vetëm naivët mund të mashtrohen dhe të mos e dinë se atëherë UÇK-ja kishte Shtabin e Përgjithshëm, Drejtorinë Politike, dhe kishte një përbërje dhe shtrirje organizative në krejt Kosovën. Shefqet Jashari- Strofci e ka lehtë nëse don të argumentojë me fakte: UÇK-ja ka pasur strukturat e veta që i din e gjithë Kosova, le të përmendë se cilin njësit, cilën brigadë e formuan Bujar Bukoshi, Sali Çeku, Saim Tahiri, ..,.., etj. Pa nënvlerësuar, por duke çmuar heroizmin eSali Çekut dhe rënien e tij duke hyrë në Kosovë, i cili po të kishte fatin të hynte në Kosovë patjetër se do të shtonte heroizmat, është jo modeste që persona nga emigracioni, pasi kanë mundësi dhe të holla e munden të porosisin shkrime me "kutlla gruri", të përvetësojnë meritat e atyre djemve dhe vashave në Kosovë që gjithë kohën rezistuan për lirinë e Kosovës në Kosovë. Por, fatkeqësisht çyrku (gëzofi) shumëkujt po ia mbulon marren. Por, besoj, përkohësisht. Vetëm një duhet bërë publike, jo të gjithë ata që ishin në ushtrime ushtarake në Shqipëri kryen me nder misionin e marrë, një pjesë e madhe e tyre kanë aziluar në Perëndim. Nuk do të ishte problem vetëm azilimi i tyre, po çështja është se përpara organeve të shteteve që kanë kërkuar strehim, kanë deklaruar lëndën dhe kanë dekonspiruar, e kush është në rrjedhë të këtyre ngjarjeve e din se çfarë dëmi është bërë me këtë dekonspirim dhe zbulim të dhjetëra veprimtarëve. Këta të aziluar që tash na paraqiten si themelues të UÇK-së, as që tentuan më të kthehen në Kosovë dhe të ndihmojnë luftën. Ka qenë një përpjekje dhe është themeluar FARK-u, por ai ka vepruar vetëm në Shqipëri dhe ka pasur filiala në shtete të Perëndimit!!". 



            Pra, nën :

1) Nuk është e vërtetë se unë dikund kam mohuar "grupin e Sali Çekut" dhe as që jam marrë ndokund në shkrimet e mia me "grupin e Sali Çekut". Unë as që e di se ka ekzistuar një grup i Sali Çekut, edhe pse atë e kam njohur shumë mirë.


2) Nuk është e vërtetë se unë në shkrimet e mia kam përmendur dikund Zymer Lulajn, të cilin as që e njoh.


3) Është e vërtetë se kam shkruar dhe publikuar intervista afirmative për Sali Çekun (shih intervistën me Frashër Osekun, bashkëluftar i vërtetë i Sali Çekajt dhe Agim Ramadanit, i plagosur në betejën e Koshares). Shih dhe "web-sitet" e mija  http://go.to/shefqet  dhe

http://besianainfo.beep.de 

            Tash ku e kanë hallin të ashtuquajturit "bashkëluftëtarë" të Sali Çekut unë nuk e di, por e di se bashkëluftëtarë të Sali Çekut kanë qenë disa të tjerë, dhe ata kanë qenë bashkë me të në luftë e jo në lukse të azilit politik të Banhofeve të Europës. Saim Tahiraj e din se unë e kam njohur shumë mirë Sali Çekun. Kam njohur gjithashtu edhe Zahir Pajazitin. Por e kam njohur edhe atë personalisht, si dhe shumë të tjerë që kishin bërë ushtrime në Shqipëri dhe kishin ikur dhe ishin aziluar në Europë, ku kishin deklaruar lëndën.

            Saim Tahiraj e din se Sali Çekaj nuk ka qenë MERCENAR i Bujar Bukoshit dhe i din shumë mirë raportet e Sali Çekajt dhe Bujar Bukoshit. E din shumë mirë se Sali Çeku nuk ka pas lidhje me të ashtuquajturin FARK-un në Shqipëri. Saim Tahiraj e din shumë mirë se Sali Çeku ka qenë i rreshtuar në radhët e Brigadës 138 të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, të Brigadës që ka zbatuar urdhërat e Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të UÇK-së. Saim Tahiraj do të duhej ta dinte se si u bë që gjatë udhëtimit të Sali Çekut për në Shqipëri, në Itali i vidhet një sasi armatimi i cili më vonë stërshitet, ndërsa Sali Çeku rrrezikohet të kthehet për në Serbi. Saim Tahiraj do të duhej ta dinte cilët ishin bashkëluftëtarët e Sali Çekut në Brigadat e UÇK-së e jo Banhofeve të Europës. Shokët e Sali Çekut nuk kanë qenë ata që ia vodhën armatimin në Itali dhe e dekonspiruan dhe gati e quan në Serbi. Saim Tahiraj në një vend thotë: "Me përgjegjësi po them se një javë pasi grupi i Sali Çekut i ka bërë disa arsione në Kosovë, Shefqet Cakiqi ka ardhur në banesën time me disa shokë të tij, aktivistë të LDK-së së atëhershme, dhe më kanë lutur të anëtarësohem në LDK, me propozim të më bëjnë kryetar të Nëndegës së Wilisaut. Tash të gjithë kanë dezertuar nga LDK-ja. Atëherë vetë Shefqet Cakiqi thoshte se këto aksione i kanë bërë serbët". 

            Saim Tahiraj duhet disa gjëra t'i ketë të ditura para se të dezinformojë në mënyrë naive. Unë atëherë isha anëtar i Kryesisë së Degës së LDK-së në Zvicër dhe meqë Sali Çeku ishte anëtar i Kryesisë së Degës së LDK-së në Gjermani, raportet e mija përpos private me Sali Çekun ishin edhe raporte funksionesh në kuadër të LDK-së në diasporë. E tash absurdi: e paskam lutur Saim Tahirin të bëhet anëtar i LDK-së dhe kryetar i një nëndege, një njeri që atëherë ishte një "veprimtar" anonim, që nuk e njihte as mahalla e vet. Gjatë asaj periudhe është e vërtetë se unë kam marrë pjesë në shumë tubime dhe takime me bashkatdhetarë, e është e mundur që edhe kam qenë te Saim Tahiri, por një është e vërtetë; se kurrë nuk kam qenë në banesë që ta bëjë anëtar e më pastaj kryetar të një nëndege të LDK-së në Wilisau. Në atë periudhë dihet si janë anëtarësuar anëtarët në LDK dhe dihen edhe procedurat për t'u zgjedhur kryetar i një nëndege të LDK-së. Saim Tahiraj, edhe atëherë edhe sot me përgjegjësi them, se Sali Çeku dhe UÇK-ja nuk kanë pasur lidhje me disa bomba të hedhura grave dhe fëmijëve refugjatë në disa kampe të refugjatëve serbë në Kosovë. Sali Çeku dhe UÇK- ja nuk kanë pasur të bëjnë me refugjatë fëmijë dhe gra të mjera serbe në Kosovë.

            Atëbotë kjo propagandë bëhej për të kompromituar luftën e UÇK-së. Edhe sot jam i bindur se ato provokime i kanë bërë serbët. Sepse Sali Çeku dhe UÇK- ja e kanë treguar veten në beteja me ushtrinë dhe policinë serbe e jo me fëmijë dhe gra të mjerë refugjatë serbë në kampe të ndryshme në Kosovë. E ata që mundohen t'ia mveshin këto Sali Çekut dhe UÇK-së nuk ia duan të mirën as Sali Çekut e as UÇK-së. Kujdes Saim Tahiraj! A mendon Saim Tahiraj se mund të gënjehet dikush me konstatimin tënd se "me këmbëngulje them se ne kemi qenë themelues të bërthamave të para të Ushtrisë së Kosovës nën udhëheqjen e institucioneve."? Atëherë, kur s'paskeni qenë as anëtar i LDK- së dhe as keni qenë kryes i obligimeve ndaj Qeverisë së Kosovës, ndërsa për themelues të FARK-ut është proklamuar dikush tjetër para teje Saim. 

            Por, nejse. Tash prej Zvicre për t'u shpallë hero në stilin "prvi borac" i `41- shit, me dy-tre dëshmitarë, për ndonjë pension, më duket se je ende i ri. Dhe, nuk ke gjetur vend të mirë ku të rrëfehesh Saim Tahiri; në një gazetë që e boton një ish-polic i Jugosllavisë dhe para "gazetarit" Sefedin Krasniqi, ish-punëtor i konsullatës jugosllave në Francë. Kjo i bie Saim Tahiraj si të shkosh në altarin e Kishës së Deçanit sot për të predikuar patriotizëm shqiptar. Unë nuk kam çka të bëjë dhe nuk mund të të ndihmojë. Nuk je i vogël sa të mos i dish këto gjëra.






PËRGJIGJE NJË " DOAJENI TË PATRIOTIZMIT SHQIPTAR " 

Reagim ndaj shrimeve të Shefqet Cakiqit të botuara në gazetën " Epoka e re " 

Nga Sefedin Krasniqi 

(*Ky reagim iu ka dërguar gazetës " Bota sot" e cila nuk e ka botuar) 



PSEUDOGAZETARIA E NJË ANALISTI PSIKOPAT ! 



Reagim ndaj shrimeve të Shefqet Cakiqit të botuara në gazetën " Epoka e re " 

Nga Saim Tahiraj 

Vërejtje: Reagim dërguar gezetës " Bota sot " , por e cila nuk e ka botuar. Kur nga redaksia kërkova qartësim, më propozuan t'ia dërgoj gazetës "Epoka e re". Por unë më parë do t'ua dërgoj gazetave të Beogdit se sa kësj gezete leckë, e cila aq shumë propaganduar dhe legjimtimuar vrasjet e shqiptarëve!  Saim Tahiraj






Edhe Bota sot më dha të drejtë mua Shefqet Cakiqi-Llapashtica !!!



Pasi që vet gazeta Bota sot , ku më parë kishin shpifur kundër meje Sefedin Krasniqi dhe Saim Tahiraj , nuk ua boton shkrimet sqaruese të Sefedin Krasniqit dhe Saim Tahirajt , nuk e pash të arsyeshme të zgjati polemikën me ata. Vet fakti që Bota sot nuk ju dha hapsirë për të u sqaruar, tregon sheshit gënjeshtrat dhe shpifjet e tyre !!

Shefqet Cakiqi-Llapashtica

----------


## DriniM

> _Postuar më parë nga Llapi_ 
> *TUXHARËT NUK KANË MUNDUR TË KONTRIBUOJNË NË THEMELIMIN E UÇK-së
> 
>  Nga SHEFQET CAKIQI-LLAPASHTICA
> 
> (Botuar ne gazetën "Epoka e re " ) 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Për kët çka ka shkruar më lartë , këtij Cakiç Llapshticës do ia rekomandoja që ta lexon Librin e Muhamet Klemendit ,sekretarit të LPK-së *'' Përse nuk u formua Fronti për çlirimin e Kosovës ''* .
Që ta sheh se a ka pasur ndonjëherë UÇK-ja Shtab e Drejtori Poltike siç po na tregon ki azilanti Cakiç Llapashtica ,e aq më pak për kohën që po flet ky , për vitin 1991 .
Se këtë punë më së miri që e din Muhamet Klemendi si sekretar i LPK-së ,nuk mund ta dinë  ky Cakiç Llapashtica ,se vetë deri atë kohë ishte anëtar i LDK-së .E tani që leh ,vetëm përse i japin një asht për të lëpirë ,është gjë tjetër .
Se ashtu thonë pleqtë *'' qeni leh aty ku hanë ''.*
Dhe mbi të gjitha ,deri sa doli në pah përgaditja e bisedimeve për në Ramboliet ( vitin 1999-të ) ,gjithçka urëdhëroheshte me '' urdhër nga lartë '' ,e të cilën shtab të UÇK-së të këtij Cakiç Llpashticës e demanton edhe vetë Ramush Haradinaj në librin e tij ,kur thotë për Hashim Thaçin ,Azem Sylën dhe Rexhep Selimin se :-*donin të na imponoheshin me zor për ta futur nën urdhëra të tyre gjëja në emër të një Shtabi të UÇK-së e kurnjëherë nuk jepnin emra se kush po e drejton atë Shtab.* 
Lexo Cakiç Lapashtica ,lexo e mos thur rena ,se rena i ka këmbët e shkurta ,e të len cullak-lakuriq ,për turp .




> *
>             Pra, nën :
> 
> 1) Nuk është e vërtetë se unë dikund kam mohuar "grupin e Sali Çekut" dhe as që jam marrë ndokund në shkrimet e mia me "grupin e Sali Çekut". Unë as që e di se ka ekzistuar një grup i Sali Çekut, edhe pse atë e kam njohur shumë mirë.*



Për besë more Cakiç Llapashtica duhet me thënë shyqyr që nuk ke ditur gjë për grupin e Sali Çekut,se e kishte hëngër kokrën e plumbit shum më herët se në Koshare .
Ti megjithëse e ke njohur Sali Çekun si njeri-figurë apo aktivist të LDK-së ,por Saliu të ka njohur fare mirë se çfar karakteri je ,e prandaj edhe nuk kë tareguar pun serioze e sekrete ushatrake që janë përgaditur atë kohë .








> *3) Është e vërtetë se kam shkruar dhe publikuar intervista afirmative për Sali Çekun (shih intervistën me Frashër Osekun, bashkëluftar i vërtetë i Sali Çekajt dhe Agim Ramadanit ..*


E ky farë Frashër Oseku - snajperisti në shpinë të ushtarëve në Frontin  e Kosharës ,a është ai i njeti njeri i grupit të Suedisë të '' Lum Haxhiut '' ( Ajdin Abazit ) e Nasim Haradinajt ??!!!
Përse hiku në baza stërvitore në Shqipëri e mandej në  La Prake të Tiranës ,ky Frashëri nga Fronti i Koshares  mbasi u vra Sali Çeku e Agim Ramadani ,o Cakiç Llapashtica ??!!!
A mos deshte me i thënë Nasim Hardinaj këti  Frashër Osekut se mesioni yt mbaroi me sukses ???!!!!
A është ky Frashër Oseku ,kushriri i famkeqit Mushk Oseku të Osek Hylës së Gjakovës ,që maltretoi e vrau gjatë luftës më shum shqiptar se vetë sërbët ??!!!!!!






> *          Saim Tahiraj e din se Sali Çekaj nuk ka qenë MERCENAR i Bujar Bukoshit dhe i din shumë mirë raportet e Sali Çekajt dhe Bujar Bukoshit. E din shumë mirë se Sali Çeku nuk ka pas lidhje me të ashtuquajturin FARK-un në Shqipëri. Saim Tahiraj e din shumë mirë se Sali Çeku ka qenë i rreshtuar në radhët e Brigadës 138 të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, të Brigadës që ka zbatuar urdhërat e Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të UÇK-së. Saim Tahiraj do të duhej ta dinte se si u bë që gjatë udhëtimit të Sali Çekut për në Shqipëri, në Itali i vidhet një sasi armatimi i cili më vonë stërshitet, ndërsa Sali Çeku rrrezikohet të kthehet për në Serbi. Saim Tahiraj do të duhej ta dinte cilët ishin bashkëluftëtarët e Sali Çekut në Brigadat e UÇK-së e jo Banhofeve të Europës. Shokët e Sali Çekut nuk kanë qenë ata që ia vodhën armatimin në Itali dhe e dekonspiruan dhe gati e quan në Serbi. ..*


Si gjithmon kjo racë ,rren e rren më zi se shkijet, vetëm për të futur huti e deziorentim në masa për qëllime klanore .
Çfar poshtërsie ,racë e fëlliqtë është kjo racë ,racë podrumesh , racë minjë gjirizesh .





> *Shefqet Cakiqi-Llapashtica*


Ja de ,, patrioti '' i podrumeve të perëndimit Cakiç Llapashtica , nuk bën punën morale së pari të pastron mbiemrin e vet nga mbrapshtesa sërbe *- iqi* ,por edhe ia shton merit të vet edhe mbiemrin e fshatit * Llapashtica* ,kopjim nga *Shefqet Jashari- Strofci .*


Pra kurgjë ky farë zotnia Cakiç Llapashtica nu tregon për vete se sa ka bërë e çka ka bërë për ate luftë ,por meret me përgojime,shtërmbime ,keqpërdorime  të punëve të të tjerëve .
Po nuk kan mbet kotë fjala *'' b-ytha pallë e goja valë ''.* 

Vjedhjen ,imitimin ,kopjimin ,përgojimin e gjithçkaje këta krijesa amorfe rurale e kanë kthyer në art të varianit  -alla-sërbçe .

----------

